# [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *UPDATE Umzug der PC-Hardware*



## DeFenSoOOoR (10. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Casecon-Projekt*​

 *Hallo liebe PCGH-Community,*

dies wird mein erstes Gehäuse-Eigenbauprojekt - eine Casecon im S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Stil.




*Fotos und wichtige Ereignisse

* *1. Teil - Vorbereitung**en*​  siehe Bilder weiter unten in diesem Post (Skizzen, Spanplatten, Scharniere uvm.)
 Sprühlack und Bestellung bei *Caseking.de* (Sleeves und 140 mm Lüfter)
 analoge Messgeräte (Spannung und Strom)
 Bestellung bei *Conrad.de* (LED's, Lötmaterial, Taster, Schalter uvm.)
 Skizze: Anschluss der Messgeräte
 Plexiglas, Gummileitung und die Stichsäge


*Teil 2 - Arbeiten am Gehäuse*
Die ersten Holzarbeiten
Rückbau altes Gehäuse / *Conrad-Paket* / weitere Holzarbeiten
Große Plexiglasplatte und rostige Stahlblechplatten sind da
Anpassung der Rückwand / Netzteil / Kabelmanagment
Probleme beim Zusammenbau / die Rückseite steht!
Laufwerksöffnungen und -befestigungen
Festplattenkäfig befestigt / das Holz fängt Feuer!
rechtes und linkes Seitenteil
Frontfenster und Kammer für die Messgeräte
Die Front ist fertig! Erster Test mit der Metallfräse
Das linke Seitenteil bekommt Aussparungen für die LED's

*Eintrag auf der PCGH-Main (07.05.2011)*

Zusammenbau des Gehäuses!
*Aquaero 4* ist da! Bestellung bei *Modulor.de* (Metalle, Spezialfarben uvm.)
der Innenraum wird lackiert!
Der Lack ist trocken - tolle Lichteffekte!
Paket von *Modulor.de* ist da!
Fotos von der Blechschere
Seitentüren sind befestigt!
Zweite *Caseking*-Bestellung ist da!
Bau der Standfüße
Nacharbeiten mit der Spachtelmasse und Anbau der Standfüße
Erste Metallarbeiten und ein halbes Desaster!
Materialnachschub aus dem Baumark inkl. einem *Dremel-300*!
Erste Versuche mit dem Dremel - das I/O-Panel ist fertig!
Mehr Rost & das Blech mit dem STALKER-Schriftzug entsteht
*STALKER-Schriftzug* fertig!
der STALKER-Schriftzug hat eine verbesserte Rost-Optik erhalten
Positionierung des STALKER-Schriftzuges
Anpassung der rechten Seitenwand & Klarlack auf die Bleche
Lackierarbeiten am Case und an den Blenden
Foto-Session mit den Stahlblechen & radioaktives Plexiglas
kleines Fotoupdate vor dem Umzug des Rechners in mein Arbeitszimmer
Grundierung der Außenflächen
Deckel und Rückseite sind nun "lampenschwarz" & das analoge Thermometer
Netzteilanschluss
Anschluss der Messgeräte
Test der Messgeräte
zweite Bestellung bei *Modulor.de*
das Paket von *Modulor.de* ist da & Jubiläum: das 500. Bild
Verarbeitung der Metallbleche und -Platten Teil 1
Gravur der Fraktions-Embleme auf die Stahlplatten Teil 1
Gravur der Fraktions-Embleme auf die Stahlplatten Teil 2
Arbeiten am Kupferblech

*Update auf der PCGH-Main (13.08.2011)*

*Rosteffekte* & mehr Teil 1
*Rosteffekte* & mehr Teil 2
*Rosteffekte* & mehr Teil 3
*Rosteffekte* & mehr Teil 4
*Rosteffekte* & mehr Teil 5
*Rosteffekte* & mehr Teil 6
*Rosteffekte* & mehr Teil 7
*Rosteffekte* & mehr Teil 8
*Rosteffekte* & mehr Teil 9
*Rosteffekte* & mehr Teil 10
Einbau Plexiglas & Thermometer
Fraktions-Embleme auf dem linken Seitenteil
Fertigstellung des linken Seitenteils

*Update auf der PCGH-Main (13.09.2011)*



*Teil 3 - Einbau der Hardware*
Einbau der Lüfter-Blenden
Einbau des analogen Thermometers & erster Test der Lüfter
Innenbeleuchtung Teil 1
Innenbeleuchtung Teil 2
LED's am linken Seitenteil Teil 1
LED's am linken Seitenteil Teil 2

*Update auf der PCGH-Main (26.10.2011)*

Spannungsversorgung der LED's & Plexiglas vor den Messinstrumenten
Reinigung & Einbau der PC-Hardware
Verkabelung & Einbau der HDD's / SSD
Letzte Handgriffe vor dem ersten Test
Fertig - der PC funktioniert



*coming soon: *
Teil 4 - Optik-Feintuning
Teil 5 - Finale*
*​ 

 *Projektstatus:*

- Planung weitestgehend abgeschlossen!
- die meisten Anschaffungen getätigt!
- Hardware (Conrad) wurde versendet!
- Beginn der Holzarbeiten!
- Einzelteile des Grundgerüstes fertig!
- hintere Gehäuseteil zusammengebaut!
- Laufwerksöffnungen und -befestigungen fertig!
- Festplattenkäfig befestigt!
- rechtes und linkes Seitenteil bearbeitet!
- Frontfenster fertig!
- Kammer für die Messgeräte fertig!
- Front des Gehäuses fertig!
- linkes Seitenteil hat Aussparungen für LED's
- Gehäuse ist zusammengebaut!
- Aquaero 4 ist da!
- Innenraum ist lackiert!
- Seitentüren sind befestigt!
- Standfüße sind fertig
- Standfüße befestigt!
- Holzarbeiten beendet!
- I/O-Panel fertig!
- STALKER-Schriftzug fertig!
- rechte Seitenwand ist fertig!
- rostige Stahlbleche sind fertig lackiert!
- Rückwand, PCI-Slot-Blenden und das Case sind fertig lackiert!
- linkes Plexiglas fertig (Radioaktivitäts-Symbol)!
- Gehäuse ist ins Arbeitszimmer umgezogen!
- Außenflächen sind grundiert!
- Deckel und Rückseite sind schwarz gestrichen!
- Netzteil und Messgeräte sind angeschlossen!
- untere Lüfterblende inkl. 2x 140 mm fertig!
- obere Lüfterblende inkl. 3x 140 mm fertig!
- erster Test der eingebauten Lüfter erfolgreich!
- analoges Thermometer eingebaut!
- zweites Paket von modulor.de ist da!
- Luftöffnungen mit Staubschutz (Lochblech & Streckmetall) versehen!
- Stahlplatten mit Fraktions-Emblemen graviert!
- Kupferbleche fertig!
- Rosteffekte auf dem linken Seitenteil!
- rechtes Seitenteil fertig!
- linkes Seitenteil fertig!
- LED-Beleuchtung fertig!
- Hardware-Umzug in das Gehäuse abgeschlossen!
- PC funktionsfähig!
​* 


DIe Idee zum Casemod*
Bisher gab es zum Spiel / Roman "S.T.A.L.K.E.R." nur wenige Ansätze bzw. echte Casecons. Hier zwei Links zu beeindruckenden Casecons, die mich sehr  inspiriert haben:

 GC 2007: Asus zeigt Stalker-Casemod

Case Mod UNIT: 4 - DONE! on 22.04.08 - bit-tech.net Forums

Mein Projekt wird sich von den oben verlinkten Casecons aber dahingehend unterscheiden, dass ich eine eher "klassische" PC-Bauform anstrebe. Die Idee dazu kam mir während meiner langen (und erfolglosen) Recherche nach einem neuen Gehäuse für meinen PC. Kein Gehäuse erfüllt so recht meine Ansprüche an Größe / Raumaufteilung bzw. an das Kühlkonzept, sodass ich kurzerhand beschloss die Sache selbst in die Hand zu nehmen. Und warum dabei nicht gleich noch das Gehäuse optisch ansprechend gestalten? Da die S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Reihe zu meinen Lieblingsspielen gehört und ich auch großer Fan der Romane bin, lag es quasi auf der Hand, dass die Gestaltung des Neubaus aus eben diesen Vorlagen stammen wird.  
Warum gleich ein kompletter Neubau und nicht ein Umbau / Casemod? Dies bleibt als einzige Möglichkeit, um alle meine Ideen auch tatsächlich in die Tat umsetzen und außerdem bin ich flexibler was die optische Gestaltung angeht! Allerdings ist dadurch auch der finanzielle und handwerkliche Aufwand deutlich höher... Aber dafür ist es ein schönes Hobby und ich möchte hier im Forum meine Erfahrungen mit Euch teilen und freue mich über Anregungen, Ideen und viele Diskussions-Teilnehmer!


*Was habe ich vor?*
- Gehäuse wird komplett neu konstruiert
- der Innenraum wird schwarz lackiert
- das Äußere des PC's bekommt eine für die "Zone" typische Farbgebung (metallisch, rostig, verwittert, alt, etc.) und wird plastisch gestaltet (Modelliermasse, Kupfer-Aderleitungen, Schrott, etc.)
- um den "S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Charakter" zu unterstreichen bekommt das Gehäuse einige nette Details: analoge Messinstrumente für Spannung und Strom; ein Seitenfenster aus Plexiglas mit dem Radioaktivitäts-Symbol (inkl. mehrfarbiger LED-Beleuchtung); warme, glühende Innenbeleuchtung (vielleicht sogar pulsierend wie der "Monolith")

Da wären wir auch schon bei der *ToDoList* angelangt, denn es gibt viel zu tun und leider wenig Zeit...

*1. Planung*
 - Gehäuseform *(100% abgeschlossen)* 
- Materialien *(100% abgeschlossen)*
- Kühlkonzept *(100% abgeschlossen)*
- optischen Details *(nahezu final ~99%)*
- Gestaltung des Äußeren *(nahezu final ~99%)*
- Hardware *(100% abgeschlossen)*


*2. Anschaffungen*
- Inventur für bereits Vorhandenes *(100% abgeschlossen)*
- Gehäusematerial *(100% abgeschlossen)*
- Befestigungsmaterial *(100% abgeschlossen)*
- Lackierung innen *(100% abgeschlossen)*
- Hardware *(nahezu final ~99%) *(Momentan fehlt nichts, aber es könnte sich noch etwas ergeben)
- Optik *(nahezu final ~99%)*(Momentan fehlt nichts, aber es könnte sich noch etwas ergeben)
- Gimmicks *(nahezu final ~95%)*(Die Ideen stehen soweit)

*3. Umsetzung*
- Gehäusekonstruktion *(100% abgeschlossen)*
- Gimmicks *(Messgeräte eingebaut und funktionstüchtig** 25%**)*
- Hardwareeinbau *(**gerade erst angefangen 10%*
 - optische Gestaltung *(linke Seitenwand fast fertig** 25%**)*
 
Man sieht schon, es wird eine ganze Menge Material benötigt und sehr viel Zeit muss in die Planung investiert werden. Ich werde Euch natürlich über jeden Fortschritt mit Bildern und Meldungen informieren! So und jetzt gehts erstmal los!



​ *1. Planung*

Hier ein paar erste Skizzen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine erste Maßstabsskizze (1:5)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Eckdaten sind jetzt soweit klar:

Material: Holz bzw. Pressspanplatten für den Gehäusekorpus, Plexiglas (rundes Seitenfenster in der linken Tür und Frontfenster für die Messinstrumente), Stahlblechplatten (???) als optisches Gimmick

Länge: 80 cm
Höhe: 60 cm (ohne Standfüße), Standfüße ca. 5 cm
Breite: 30 cm

Im Innenraum wird eine Trennwand eingezogen, auf die das Mainboard montiert wird. Dahinter werden die Leitungen verlegt. Die zwei Türen werden schwenkbar angebracht (mit Scharnieren). Die optischen Laufwerke öffnen zur Seite, damit die Frontpartie des Gehäuses clean bleibt. Die HDD's und die SSD werden wie die optischen Laufwerke zur linken Seite hin ausgerichtet werden, damit die Anschlüsse nach hinten verlegt werden können. Für die Belüftung sorgen fünf große 140 mm Lüfter. Zwei davon saugen Luft vom Boden aus an, drei saugen die Luft nach oben aus dem Gehäuse ab (Unterdruck im Gehäuse). Eventuell kommen intern noch zusätzliche Lüfter zum Einsatz. Das Netzteil liegt am Boden und saugt ebenfalls vom Fußboden Luft an und gibt sie nach hinten aus dem Gehäuse ab. Das Netzteil ist außerdem komplett gekapselt vom Rest untergebracht (eine Aussparung in der  mittleren Trennwand ermöglicht den Aus- und Einbau). Rings um das Mainboard werden ebenfalls Aussparungen in der Trennwand angebracht und dienen als Durchführungen für das Kabelmanagement. Der Hauptraum ist deshalb so großzügig gewählt, um für spätere Erweiterungen (inkl. E-ATX und noch größer) gewappnet zu sein. Außerdem ist so auch genügend Platz für eine große WaKü.

Ich werde erstmal meine momentane Hardware beibehalten. Allerdings werde ich eventuell doch die ein oder andere Kleinigkeit ändern, deswegen erstmal nur mit Vorbehalt.

C2Q *Q9550* E0 @ 3.4 GHz @ Prolimatech Megahalems Rev. B @ 2x NB-BlackSilentFan XL2 Rev. 3
MSI Radeon *HD5850* OC @ Scythe Musashi + Thermalright VRM-R4
Gigabyte *GA-EP45-DS3L*
*2x2048 MB* G.Skill DDR2 @ 1000 MHz 5-5-5-15 2T
Samsung SpinPoint F3 *500 GB* HD502HJ
Samsung SpinPoint F1 *750 GB* HD753LJ
*OCZ Vertex 2* 90GB (34 nm)
be quiet! Straight Power * E7-600W* PCGH-Edition 600W​



*2. Anschaffungen*

*2.1 Inventur für bereits Vorhandenes
*
Wie ich feststellen musste, habe ich nur wenige Sachen, die ich direkt für den Neubau verwenden kann. Neben Werkzeug fehlt es vor allem an Baumaterialien und elektronischem Zubehör. Die Liste ist zu lang, um sie hier reinzustellen  D.h. ich muss fast alles neu kaufen...



*2.2 Gehäusematerial*

Auf zum Baumarkt! Spanplatten sind gerade im Angebot  Der Zuschnitt ist auch kostenlos! So spar ich Zeit und einiges an Aufwand. Ich habe mich für Spanplatten mit einer Stärke von 12 mm entschieden - gerade noch leicht genug, aber doch recht stabil. Außerdem sind die Dämmeigenschaften deutlich besser als bei leichtem Konstruktionsholz, was dazu noch unverhältnismäßig teuer ist.

Die drei großen Platten (linke und rechte Tür und die mittlere Trennwand).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier nochmal eine einzelne Platte für die Seiten (80x60 cm).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Boden und Deckel (80x30 cm).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Front und Heck (60x 30).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Reste, aus denen ich u.a. die Laufwerksschächte und die Netzteilumhüllung baue.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Kanthölzer (aus Kiefer) mit denen ich die großen Platten verschraube (20x20 mm).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alles zusammen *ca. 33€.*

Das Plexiglasfenster für das linke Seitenteil ist auch schon bestellt, es müsste die nächsten Tage geliefert werden. Für die Front habe ich auch schon kostenloses Plexiglas organisiert - allerdings muss ich es noch abholen. Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle für den Sponsor  (möchte ungenannt bleiben).



*2.3 Befestigu**ngsmaterial*

Schrauben! Und davon massenweise! Auch hier konnte ich glücklicherweise genug kostenlos organisieren... Auch hier großen Dank an den Sponsor (möchte ungenannt bleiben)! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Neben Schrauben benötige ich vor allem für die Seitenteile Scharniere. Hier war die Wahl nicht einfach, aber im Baumarkt gab es genügend Auswahl. Die Dinger machen einen recht stabilen Eindruck, aber die Seitenteile haben eben doch ein relativ hohes Gewicht... Bin mir nicht sicher ob das halten  wird 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alle vier zusammen für *ca. 8€.*


Um ein möglichst gutes Ergebnis zu erzielen,  werde ich neben der Verschraubung auch Klebstoff benutzen, um die  Platten zusammen zu halten. Außerdem brauch ich Klebstoff, um die Plexiglasscheiben einbauen zu können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beide zusammen für *ca. 8€*.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (10. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence"*

*


2.4 Lackierung*

Ich habe mich für eine Grundierung entschieden, da ich nicht sagen kann, wie gut die (scharze) Farbe auf dem blanken Spanplatten halten wird. Die gabs ebenfalls im Baumarkt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zusammen fast *20€* - echte Frechheit! 


Als Sprühlack habe ich mich für mattschwarz entschieden. Alle sichtbaren Flächen, die später nicht im "S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Design" erstrahlen werden, werden schwarz lackiert. Dies betrifft vor allem den Innenraum, den Boden, die Standfüße und die Türinnenseiten. Auch konnte hier ich richtig sparen, denn der Sprühlack wurde mir ebenfalls kostenlos zur Verfügung gestellt - vielen Dank an dieser Stelle (der Sponsor möchte anonym bleiben)!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Qualitäts-Lack von einzA.



*2.5 Hardware*

Fünf 140 mm-Lüfter müssen her! Ich hab viele Testberichte verglichen und mir die einschlägigen Preisvergleiche angeschaut. Schließlich entschied ich mich für die relativ neuen Prolimatech Vortex Red-Lüfter. Man kann sie fast als silent bezeichnen (erst recht mit Drosselung), haben aber dennoch gute Leistungswerte und sehen schick aus (rote LED's). Außerdem sind sie nicht alzu teuer. Gerade der letzte Punkt macht sie für mich sehr interessant, denn wenn man gelich fünf Lüfter benötigt, kann das sehr schnell ins Geld gehen.

Ich möchte unbedingt gesleevte Kabel im neuen Gehäuse haben - allerdings ist mir der Aufwand dafür zu hoch. Dazu kommt noch die relativ teure Ausstattung / Zubehör dafür. Deshlab habe ich mich dafür entschieden, bereits fertig gesleevte Kabelverlängerungen zu kaufen. Die Wahl fiel dabei auf die Kunststoffsleevs von NZXT. Auch hier ist schwarz sie Farbe der Wahl, denn farbige Akzente kommen mit der Beleuchtung ins Gehäuse-Innere.

Also folgende Bestellung Caseking:

5x  Caseking.de » Lüfter » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Red Vortex Red Wings, Red LED - 140mm

1x  Caseking.de » Kabel/Adapter » Netzteil Kabel/Adapter » NZXT ATX 24-Pin Verlängerung 25cm, black HSG - sleeved black

1x  Caseking.de » Kabel/Adapter » Netzteil Kabel/Adapter » NZXT 4+4-Pin ATX/EPS Verlängerung 25cm, black HSG - sleeved black

2x  Caseking.de » Kabel/Adapter » Netzteil Kabel/Adapter » NZXT 6-Pin PCIe Verlängerung 25cm, black HSG - sleeved black

5x Caseking.de » Kabel/Adapter » Netzteil Kabel/Adapter » NZXT SATA Verlängerung 30cm, black HSG - sleeved black

3x  Caseking.de » Kabel/Adapter » Netzteil Kabel/Adapter » NZXT 3-Pin Verlängerung 30cm, black HSG - sleeved black

2x  Caseking.de » Kabel/Adapter » Netzteil Kabel/Adapter » BitFenix Molex zu 3x 3-Pin 7V Adapter 20cm - sleeved black/black

Vielen Dank *caseking.de* für den außerordentlichen Rabatt!
 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Impressionen der Prolimatech-Lüfter...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Impressionen der Sleeve-Verlängerungen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (10. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence"*

Ich konnte ein paar (sehr alte)  Messgeräte organisieren - nur leider weiß ich nicht, ob die noch  funktionieren. Besonderen Dank gilt *"hs293"* vom Antik-Technik-Shop 

Antik-Technik-Shop Mein eBay Shop

Ich habe sie erstmal aufgearbeitet, d.h. das Sichtfenster  neu geklebt, sauber gemacht und die Mechanik wieder fit gemacht. Außerdem hab ich über den Fachhandel neue Messgeräte bestellt - gar nicht mal so einfach die richtigen zu bekommen!


Das alte Amperemeter für Gleichspannung. Vielleicht kann ich es einsetzen um den Strom der 12 Volt-PCIe-Leitungen zu messen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das alte Voltmeter - noch mit der für das alte 220 V-Netz der DDR typische Markierung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier gearde am saubermachen der Messgeräte (und ja, das oben links ist der letzte Schokoweihnachtsmann - es muss ja Platz für die Schokoosterhasen geschaffen werden...).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fertig! Fast wie neu 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das nagelneue Amperemeter für den  Eingangsstrom zum Netzteil. Die Skala geht bis maximal 3 Ampere - das  reicht rechnerisch bis 690 Watt...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das neue Voltmeter mit einer Skala bis 300 Volt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (10. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence"*

Platzhalter #3


----------



## ~3χT@~ (10. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence"*

Hört sich interessant an.
Ich bleibe dabei--->ABO<----


----------



## _*Andi*_ (10. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence"*

find ich interessant, das spiel mag ich auch ^^

freue mich schon auf Bilder 
[x] ABO


----------



## Jack ONeill (10. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence"*

Klingt sehr interessant, 

gibt auch von mir ein ABO


----------



## Sickpuppy (10. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence"*

Auf deinen Plänen sieht der Mod noch sehr nach einem PCgehäuse aus. Ich denke das soll auch so sein oder? Die beiden Beispiele sind ja eher Modelle mit Hardwareinnenleben.
Werde mir das mal weiter anschaun! HF with it.


----------



## Ceph (10. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence"*

Wie hast du den Luftstrom geplant?


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (10. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence"*

@ Sickpuppy: Ja, es wird ein eher klassisches Gehäuse. Nur die Abmaße unterscheiden sich drastisch von allen üblichen... Es wird einfach nur riesig 

@ Ceph: Die zwei 140er saugen vom Boden aus Luft an, diese steigt im Gehäuse auf und wird oben von drei 140ern aus dem Ghäuse gesaugt (also ein Unterdruck im Gehäuse). Ansonsten sind bis jetzt keine weiteren Lüfter geplant. Vielleicht kommen aber welche zum Einsatz, die die Festplatten auf Temperatur halten, oder zusätzlich die GraKa kalt stellen.


----------



## Ossiracer (10. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence"*

Gut geplant. Bei 3x 140mm oben und 2x 140mm unten würde sich eine Wasserkühlung anbieten. Luftkühlung dürfte allerdings auch gut kühl bleiben.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (10. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence"*

@ Ossiracer 
Eben dafür hab ich die Lüftkühlung auch so großzügig geplant, um eben später eine WaKü zu ergänzen zu können.


----------



## Ossiracer (10. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence"*

Du hättest unten noch einen 20cm hohes Abteil für PSU, Festplatten usw verbauen können. In etwa so wie beim TJ011. so hättest du vorn noch platz für einen 240/280er Radi. Hinten dann einfach noch einen 140mm Lüfter dran und du hast so ziemlich alle Belüftungsmöglichkeiten ausgeschöpft


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (10. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence"*

@ Ossiracer

Schau dir meine Maßstabsskizze an. Das Netzteil bekommt einen eigenen geschlossenen Raum. Die Festplatten werden im forderen Teil (schwingungsgedämpft) gelagert. Kühlung bekommen die durch einen intern installierten Lüfter. Nach meiner bisherigen Planung bekommt das Gehäuse keinen Frontlüfter, das würde die Optik verschandeln


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (11. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence"*

*Bilder-Update*


----------



## floric (11. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update mit vielen neuen Bildern**

Hey, tolles Projekt. Da bin ich gerne auch dabei. 
Bin übrigens auch aus Thüringen und betrachte dann solche Projekte immer gleich viel interessierter, wenn sie von einem Ossi kommen. 
Ich glaube, die Maße kann man sich erst wirklich vorstellen, wenn das Gerüst steht.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (11. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update mit vielen neuen Bildern**



floric schrieb:


> Bin übrigens auch aus Thüringen und betrachte dann solche Projekte immer gleich viel interessierter, wenn sie von einem Ossi kommen.



Hehe... Danke! 



floric schrieb:


> Ich glaube, die Maße kann man sich erst wirklich vorstellen, wenn das Gerüst steht.



Nimm doch einfach ein durchschnittlich großen Midi-Tower und stell ihn dir einfach ca zwei bis drei mal so groß vor  Ein wirklich großer Tower ist ca. 60 cm lang und ebenso hoch. Die Breite dürfe so bei ca. 25 cm liegen. Ich plane 80 cm Länge, 60 cm Höhe ohne Füße und 30 cm Breite. Es wird wirklich ziemlich groß... Ich frage mich gerade, wie ich das Ding transportieren soll


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (11. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update mit vielen neuen Bildern**

*
*Update** 

Hab gerade eine große Bestellung bei Conrad aufgegeben:


*Kaltgerätestecker:* Kaltgerätestecker Einbau 4,8 mm Flachstecker Stecker, Einbau Nennspannung=250 V Nennstrom=10 A Schwarz Kaiser im Conrad Online Shop

*Kaltgerätesteckdose:* Kaltgerätesteckdose Schrauben Nennspannung=250 V Nennstrom=10 A K & B im Conrad Online Shop

*Lötset:* TOOLCRAFT Lötset 230 V/AC Leistung 30 W/100 W im Conrad Online Shop

*Multimeter:* Extech MN16 Digital-Multimeter, LCD CAT III 600 V / CAT II 1000 V im Conrad Online Shop

*LED-Halter:* LED-Kunststoffhalter B2633.5000 Passend für LEDs 5 mm im Conrad Online Shop

*LED super-hell 5mm "Bernstein":* LED Superhell 5 mm (T-1 3/4) Avago Technologies HLMP-EL37-VY0DD (=HLMP-EL37-TW0DD) Amber 30 ° Gehäuseart 5 mm typ. 4.8 ... im Conrad Online Shop

*LED super-hell 5mm "Rot":* LED Superhell 5 mm (T-1 3/4) Avago Technologies HLMP-EG37-TW0DD Rot 30 ° Gehäuseart 5 mm typ. 4.8 cd im Conrad Online Shop

*LED super-hell 5mm "Grün":* LED Super-Bright Kingbright L-7113CGCK Grün 20 ° Gehäuseart 5 mm 900 mcd im Conrad Online Shop

*Vorwiderstände für LED's:* 1/4 W Kohleschicht-Widerstand 5% im 100er Pack axial bedrahtet Bauform 0207 150

*Vandalismusgeschützter Taster 16 mm beleuchtet (rot):* Vandalismusgeschützter Taster 16 mm beleuchtet/unbeleuchtet 1 x Ein/(Ein) Lötanschlüsse 250 V/AC 3 A im Conrad Online Shop

*Vandalismusgeschützter Taster 16 mm unbeleuchtet:* Vandalismusgeschützter Taster 16 mm beleuchtet/unbeleuchtet 1 x Ein/(Ein) Lötanschlüsse 250 V/AC 3 A im Conrad Online Shop

*Vandalismusgeschützter Schalter 16 mm unbeleuchtet:* Vandalismusgeschützter Schalter 16 mm beleuchtet/unbeleuchtet 1 x Ein/Ein Lötanschlüsse 250 V/DC 3 A im Conrad Online Shop

*Schaltlitze schwarz:* Kupferschaltlitzen 0.22 mm² Schwarz Sterner Kabel im Conrad Online Shop

*Schaltlitze rot:* Kupferschaltlitzen 0.22 mm² Rot Sterner Kabel im Conrad Online Shop

*Schrumpfschlauch:* SCHRUMPFSCHLAUCH UL-ZUL TCN 20-4,8/2,4 im Conrad Online Shop

*Spiralschlauch:* Spiralschlauch, abgepackt Schwarz KSR3BK KSS im Conrad Online Shop

*USB-Front-Panel I/O:* Conrad USB/FireWire400/eSATA Fronteinschub im Conrad Online Shop



Alles zusammen *ca. 150€*


----------



## Gnome (11. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update mit vielen neuen Bildern**

Na klingt doch Klasse! Übrigens, schöne Zeichnung auf Papier . Selten so ne saubere Zeichnung gesehn 

Bin dabei


----------



## wintobi (11. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update mit vielen neuen Bildern**



DeFenSoOOoR schrieb:


> *
> *Update**
> 
> Hab gerade eine große Bestellung bei Conrad aufgegeben:
> ...


 
OMG Das wird richtig geil!!


----------



## wintobi (11. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update mit vielen neuen Bildern**



DeFenSoOOoR schrieb:


> *
> *Update**
> 
> Hab gerade eine große Bestellung bei Conrad aufgegeben:
> ...


 
OMG Das wird richtig geil!!


----------



## Sickpuppy (11. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update mit vielen neuen Bildern**



DeFenSoOOoR schrieb:


> Hehe... Danke!
> 
> ... Ich frage mich gerade, wie ich das Ding transportieren soll


 
Du willst das bewegen? Wie jetzt? Glaube nicht das du ohne Hubwagen weit kommst


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (11. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update mit vielen neuen Bildern**



Gnome schrieb:


> Selten so ne saubere Zeichnung gesehn


 Danke 

@ wintobi 

Hehe, jo wird bestimmt ziemlich abgefahren, wenns fertig ist. Kanns kaum noch erwarten bis das Zeug da ist!


----------



## Shadow80 (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update mit vielen neuen Bildern**

Wow, das wird echt heftig. Finde ich super. Immer am Ball bleiben


----------



## Ossiracer (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update mit vielen neuen Bildern**

Jo, hab grade gesehn dass das NT einen eigenen Raum bekommt.. Ich habe allerdings eine Midplate gemeint 

Die Standart-Netzteilkabel haben 0,75mm Durchmesser.. Nur mal so am Rande falls du gedenkst da zu verlängern.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update mit vielen neuen Bildern**

Eine Midplate möchte ich nicht einbauen, da die Zuluft im PC nur von unten kommt (derzeitige Planung). Wenn sich das in der Praxis als untauglich erweist, wird natürlich für mehr Zuluft gesorgt (z.B. Frontlüfter, was ich aber der Optik wegen vermeiden möchte).

Zum Netzteilkabel: Ja, ich muss es sogar verlängern  Hab eine Steckerbuchse bestellt, dort kommt der Kaltgerätestecker aus der Steckdose rein. Von dort zieh ich eine neue Gummileitung bis zu den analogen Messgeräten. Ich benutze wegen eines möglichst geringen Spannungsfalls aber 1 mm², statt 0,75 mm².

z.B. so eine Leitung: H07RN-F Gummileitung 3 x 1 mm² Schwarz LappKabel im Conrad Online Shop

Von den Messgeräten geh ich dann mit einem Kaltgerätestecker zurück zum Netzteil.

Hier mal eine schnelle Skizze des ganzen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ossiracer (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update mit vielen neuen Bildern**

Ich habe die Kabel vom Netzteil zu den PC-Komponenten, also die PCIe, 24Pin usw gemeint


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update mit vielen neuen Bildern**

 Achso. Ja keine Ahnung. Muss ich glatt mal nachmessen! Aber hab eigentlich alle Verlängerungen die ich brauch schon da. Glücklicherweise hat das be quiet! PCGH-Netzteil ziemlich lange Anschlüsse, weil selbst mit Verlängerungen könnte es für einige Anschlüsse ziemlich knapp werden.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (13. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Plexiglas ist da**

Update: Die runden Plexiglasscheiben für die Seitentür sind da! Bilder folgen heute Abend! Außerdem konnte ich heute Gummileitung und Werkzeug organisieren - ebenfalls Bilder heute Abend!

Plan für heute: Anzeichnen der Spanplatten für den späteren Schnitt


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (13. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Plexiglas ist da**

Wie immer kommt alles anders...

Musste vorhin meine Freundin in die Notaufnahme bringen, aber gottseidank alles nicht so schlimm, hat eine Spritze bekommen und durfte nach hause  Hatte deswegen heute keine Lust mehr die Spanplatten anzuzeichnen und zu schneiden. Dafür hab ich die versprochenen Bilder gemacht!

Die beiden Plexiglasscheiben 265 mm Durchmesser.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dicke nur 2 mm. Deswegen gleich zwei Stück.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gummileitung H07RN-F 3x1,5 mm².



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine fast schon "antike" Stichsäge 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pArAdRoId (13. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Plexiglas ist da**

Dann gute Besserung an die bessere Hälfte. Und ich kenne Conradbestellungen, da biste trotzdem arm danach, selbst wenn die Bauteile einzeln nicht wirklich viel kosten.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (13. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Plexiglas ist da**

Ich glaub ich muss ausrasten! 

Ich hab gerade entdeckt, dass eines meiner runden Plexiglas-Scheiben ein Kratzer abbekommen hat - durch die Abdeckfolie hindurch. Eingepackt waren die zwar schon ordentlich, aber es könnte passiert sein, bevor die verpackt wurden... Kann man das irgendwie wieder hinbekommen (z.B. CD-Reiniger oder sowas)?!


----------



## pArAdRoId (13. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Plexiglas ist da**

Versuchs mal damit falls es nicht zu tief ist: rotweiss acryl - Google-Suche


----------



## Godaishu (14. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Plexiglas ist da**

Schau dir das mal an


G


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (14. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Plexiglas ist da**

Danke für die Tipps - klingt nicht schlecht! Allerdings sind die Polituren recht teuer. Wenn man bedenkt, dass ich pro Plexiglas-Scheibe nur 60 Cent bezahlt hab. Da wär es billiger einfach neue zu bestellen  Villeicht kann ich es auch anderweitig kaschieren.


----------



## pArAdRoId (14. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Plexiglas ist da**

Das ist zwar korrekt, aber die Polituren kann man ja auch für andere Dinge benutzen (z.B. wenn Klavierlackoptik durch falsches Putzen gelitten hat). Die Tube reicht Dir vermutlich bis ans Lebensende.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (14. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Plexiglas ist da**

Hast recht paranoid, werd mir wohl so ne Tube holen 

War heute auch fleißig - hab meine Spanplatten angezeichnet und kann mit dem zurechtschneiden beginnen. Bilder folgen natürlich. Morgen und am Wochenende hab ich viel Zeit, da wird vielleicht schon das Grundgerüst fertig sein. Der nächste Schritt wär dann die Lackierung der Einzelteile. Seid gespannt!


----------



## Godaishu (14. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Beginn der Holzarbeiten**

Du kannst es auch zuerst mit der Zahnpasta versuchen, vielleicht geht das  ...

Ich bin gespannt 


G


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (14. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Beginn der Holzarbeiten**

Zahnpasta   Naja, eignet sich ja auch als Wärmeleitpaste, warum denn auch nicht dazu


----------



## HAWX (14. April 2011)

Sehr interessantes Projekt endlich mal wieder was ganz neues ABO!


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Beginn der Holzarbeiten**

Hab heute die Zeit genutzt um die Stichsäge und das Sandpapier etwas zu malträtieren  Rausgekommen ist dann das:

Übertragung der Skizze auf das Holz. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Anpassen der 140 mm Lüfter.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Erster Probeschnitt mit der Stichsäge.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es dauerte nicht lange und die ersten Teile waren fertig. Mal kurz anlegen um zu sehen, wie es wird...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Blick auf die Rückseite der Front.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Blick auf die Trennwand - links sitzt später das Mainboard, recht davon verlaufen die Leitungen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Schräge für das I/O-Panel wird aus Metall gefertigt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Höhe: über 60 cm!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Trennstück vom Hauptraum zu den Laufwerken ist angepasst.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Trennwand vom Hauptraum zu den Laufwerken.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Seitenteile sind fertig.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Blick auf den zukünftigen Laufwerkskäfig.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man kann die Gehäuseform schon erahnen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alle Außenteile bis jetzt auseinander geklappt, es stehen nur die zentralen Teile.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man beachte den Zollstock (Gliedermaßstab) - Länge pro Glied 20 cm!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das wärs erstmal für heute - morgen gehts weiter. Ich hoffe ihr konntet erste Eindrücke gewinnen, wie das Gehäuse spätr aussehen wird


----------



## floric (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Beginn der Holzarbeiten**

So, jetzt kann ich es mir schon gut vorstellen. 
Sieht ja mächtig aus.


----------



## HAWX (15. April 2011)

Das Gehäuse soll also aus Spanplatte bestehen? Ich kann mir das noch gar nicht so richtig fertig vorstellen...


----------



## floric (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Bilder der Holzarbeiten**



> das Äußere des PC's bekommt eine für die "Zone" typische Farbgebung (metallisch, rostig, verwittert, alt, etc.) und wird plastisch gestaltet (Modelliermasse, Kupfer-Aderleitungen, Schrott, etc.)


Schau Dir mal die erste Seite an. 
(habe ich aber eben auch erst überlegt)


----------



## Koyote (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Bilder der Holzarbeiten**

Aus Spahnplatten ? Da sagte man mir heute, das diese sehr leicht brechen ....


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Bilder der Holzarbeiten**

@ HAWX

Hehe. Nein, natürlich nicht. Es wird noch optisch gestaltet: teilweise mit echtem verrosttetem Metall und teilweise in gleicher Optik (Farbe etc.). Vorher wird es natürlich schwarz lackiert. Dann eben das ein oder andere Gimmick (Überraschungen inklusive!) und natürlich die Beleuchtung. Am Ende wird man von den Spanplatten nichts mehr sehen.


@ Koyote

War bestimmt so nen Typ ausm Obi  Das bricht nicht so schnell - 12 mm dick und wird ordentlich verschraubt. Spanplatten sind der beste Kompromiss aus Gewicht, Stabilität und Kosten. Klar kann man es stabiler und auch leichter haben, aber dann explodieren ja die Kosten. Ich hab jetzt schon fast 3 Quadratmeter verbaut oder bin dabei es zu verbauen - ich will ja kein Vermögen für das Projekt ausgeben


----------



## Koyote (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Bilder der Holzarbeiten**

Naja ok, bei 3 m² ist das schon verständlich habe heute bei meinem Holz (kennst du ja ausm TB) knapp 7 € für alles bezahlt


----------



## HAWX (15. April 2011)

Ja das noch moduliert wird etc hatte ich gelesen aber vorstellen wie es letztendlich aussieht kann ich mir trotzdem nicht, wird aber bestimmt Klasse!


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Bilder der Holzarbeiten**

Darf gar nicht dran denken, wie viel ich schon ausgegeben habe und noch werde  Ich brauch noch Blenden für meine Lüfter (Boden und Deckel).

Eine 420 mm für den Deckel (420x140),  eine 280 mm für den Boden (280x140), möglichst schwarz und schlicht gehalten. Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## HAWX (15. April 2011)

Wie viel hast du denn schon ausgegeben?


----------



## inzpekta (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Bilder der Holzarbeiten**

Ein S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Mod... 
Warum bin ich nicht selbst drauf gekommen?

Hab den Thread gerade erst gefunden... Ich mach mal nen Abo drauf....


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (16. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Bilder der Holzarbeiten**

Voltmeter + Amperemeter 32,80€
Obi (Spanplatten, Klebstoff, Schrauben, Scharnieren, Lack etc.) 72,95 €
Plexiglas rund 6,10 €
Conrad (LED's, Lötzeug, etc.) 153,04 €

zusammen bis jetzt: 264,89 €

und dann kommt wie gesagt noch was dazu


@ inzpekta 

Genaugenommen kein Mod, sondern eine Casecon


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (16. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Bilder der Holzarbeiten**

Gerade eben kam der Postbote! Ein großes Paket von Conrad  Bilder folgen!


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (16. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Bilder der Holzarbeiten**

Update

Der heutige Tag hat leider nicht die Fortschritte gebracht, die ich mir erhofft hatte  Trotzdem kam ich dem Ziel ein gutes Stück näher!

Meinen alten PC hab ich komplett zerlegt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Rückwand möchte ich weiterverwenden - sie wird wie das meiste - schwarz lackiert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Rechner fand vorerst auf dem Schreibtisch ein neues Zuhause.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was für eine Unordnung!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Megahalems von oben mit seinen zwei Lüftern.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Conrad-Paket ist da! Inhalt hier!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Lötset im praktischen Koffer.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alles drin, was man braucht!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein neues Multimeter.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Front-Anschlüsse für das neue Case.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Aussparung im Boden für die zwei 140 mm Lüfter.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Trennwand zum Netzteil.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Deckel für den Netzteil-Bereich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aussparung für den Netzteil-Lüfter.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So, das wärs erstmal für heute - morgen gehts weiter. Geplant ist die Fertigstellung der Rückwand, die Aussparungen für das Kabel-Management und die Aussparungen im Deckel für die drei 140 mm Lüfter.


----------



## Dr.med.den.Rasen (17. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Bilder der Holzarbeiten**

Sieht gut aus.Das Lötset hätte ich auch gerne;Ich mit meinem bescheidenem Baumarktlötkolben kann da einfach nicht mithalten.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (17. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Bilder der Holzarbeiten**

Da Set hat keine 30 € gekostet. Finde das ganz fair. Ist ja kein Highend-Zeug, aber so oft braucht man es dann doch nicht, dass sich richtig teures Werkzeug lohnen würde. Bin schon gespannt auf die Lötarbeiten!


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (18. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Bilder der Holzarbeiten**

Hab diese Woche leider Nachtschichten, deshalb könnte sich der Fortschritt des Projektes leider etwas verlangsamen. Aber spätestens am kommenden WE geht es straff weiter


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (22. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Bilder der Holzarbeiten**

Die Nachtschichten sind vorbei und endlich hatte ich wieder Zeit für das Projekt  Hier gleich mal die ersten Fotos vom Fortschritt.

Die große Plexiglasplatte für das Frontfenster.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beste Qualität von Evonik 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Stahlblech ca. 26,5 x 61 cm.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Stahlblech ca. 26,5 x 107 cm.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Stahlblech ca. 12,5 x 125 cm.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das gute Stück aus der Nahaufnahme.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Rost-Impression 1.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Rost-Impression 2.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Rost-Impression 3.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die nächsten Bilder sind schon in der Produktion, denn ich war heute richtig fleißig


----------



## fornax7.10 (22. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Bilder der Holzarbeiten**

Fleißig sein ist immer gut!! freu mich schon auf bilder!!

weiter so

mfg


----------



## wintobi (22. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Bilder der Holzarbeiten**

Noch einer der UPS mit großen Packeten Mobbt


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (22. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Bilder der Holzarbeiten**

@ wintobi hehe  Hab die armen Lieferanten nicht gequält  hab die Plexiglasplatte selbst abgeholt! Die Stahlblechplatten hab ich vom Schrott


----------



## wintobi (22. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Bilder der Holzarbeiten**

Hä wo kann man das Plexi bitte abholen??


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (22. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Bilder der Holzarbeiten**

Verschnittreste von der Arbeit


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (22. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Bilder der Holzarbeiten**

So die nächsten Bilder von den Holzarbeiten!

Ausschnitt für die PCI-Blenden-Konstruktion (wird wiederverwendet vom alten Gehäuse).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eingepasste Konstruktion.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ausschnitt für die drei 140 mm Lüfter im Deckel.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So wird später die Abdeckung für das Netzteil aussehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Letzte Anpassungen vor dem Zusammenbau...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier nochmal eine Skizze mit den geplanten Bauteilen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Anzeichnen der Durchführungen für das Kabelmanagement.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kabelmangement fertig!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sickpuppy (22. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Bilder der Holzarbeiten**

Verdammt wird das Ding riesig..da kannste später deine Wäsche zum trocknen reinhängen


----------



## wintobi (22. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Bilder der Holzarbeiten**



DeFenSoOOoR schrieb:


> Verschnittreste von der Arbeit


 
Verschnitt


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (22. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Bilder der Holzarbeiten**



Sickpuppy schrieb:


> Verdammt wird das Ding riesig..da kannste später deine Wäsche zum trocknen reinhängen



Ja, warum eigentlich nicht - ganz nach dem Motto: wir brauchen keinen Wäschetrocker... Wir nehmen meinen PC!


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (23. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Bilder der Holzarbeiten**

UPDATE: Probleme beim Zusammenbau!

Es geht weiter! Hier der aktuelle Stand des Projektes.

Der Boden, das Heck, die mittlere Trennwand und die Netzteil-Umhüllung sind fertig, jetzt kann zusammengebaut werden. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dafür ist eine Haltekonstruktion aus 20x20 mm Kiefer-Konstruktionsholz gedacht. Zusätzlich sorgt Spezial-Kleber für Halt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann die Katastrophe! Die Schrauben spalten das weiche Kieferholz! Sch***! Was nun?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Lösung ist simpel wie einfach... Da hätte ich auch eher drauf kommen können  Anstatt Schrauben einfach Nägel!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier sind Bodenplatte, Netzteil-Konstruktion und Rückwand schon mit einander verbunden. Die Nägel halten hervorragend!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nun ist auch die mittlere Trennwand befestigt. So bekommt das Gehäuse später auch seine nötige Stabilität.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nahaufnahme. Die Löcher in der Trennwand sind für das Kabelmanagement.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ansicht von hinten. Unten gut zu sehen der Platz für das Netzteil.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die PCI-Halterungen aus dem alten Gehäuse.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So auch heute geht es fleißig weiter! Geplant sind die Front und die Halterungen für die Laufwerke.


----------



## Sickpuppy (23. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Gehäuserückseite steht**

Vorbohren wäre eine Alternative zu den Näglen gewesen  Willst du eigentlich das edle weisse NT da reinballern? Wäre ja schon fast schade drum.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (23. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Gehäuserückseite steht**

Beim Vorbohren ist mir auch einmal das Kantholz geplatzt - kann ich also nur bei ganz langen Teilstücken machen. Ja das schöne PCGH-Netzteil muss in die dunkle Kammer wandern  Weiß passt nicht so recht zum S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Look


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (24. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Gehäuserückseite steht**

Osterupdate: Laufwerksöffnungen und -befestigung

Auch über Ostern war ich fleißig. Nun kristallisiert sich immer mehr die Gehäuseform heraus und Details werden Schritt für Schritt herausgearbeitet. Nun sind die Laufwerkshalterungen an der Reihe.

Anpassen der Front und den dazugehörigen Seitenteilen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ausmessen der Front.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Blick von hinten auf die Front.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Blick auf die rechte Seitenwand.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Blick von vorne zwischen die Trennwand und die rechte Seitenwand (Stauraum für Kabel etc.).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aussparungen für die optischen Laufwerke.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Seitenführungen für die optischen Laufwerke.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Anpassen mit einem 5.25"-Dummy.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Passt!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Blick auf die linke Seite direkt auf die Öffnungen für die Laufwerke.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Blick von der rechten Seite auf die Laufwerke. Links im Bild ist die Frontplatte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fleißige Modder brauchen auch mal eine richtige Stärkung! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt fehlen nur noch die Fenster für das Plexiglas (linke Seite und Front), die Halterungen für die HDD's bzw. die SSD und die Halterung für die Messgeräte. Dann kann ich auch schon anfangen das Gehäuse komplett zusammen zu bauen und zu lackieren!


----------



## BENNQ (25. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Gehäuserückseite steht**

Hab das TB grad endeckt und gleich mal geleseb 

Bis jetzt echt sehr sauber gearbeitet 

Vor allem das das Netzteil ganz abgetrennt ist gefällt mir!


----------



## Shadow80 (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Gehäuserückseite steht**

finde dein bisher geleistetes Werk super, weiter so


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Gehäuserückseite steht**

Vielen Dank - ich werde auch weiterhin mein Bestes geben! Hab schon tolle Ideen für die Plexiglasfenster und deren Beleuchtung - lasst Euch überraschen!

mfG


----------



## Shadow80 (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Gehäuserückseite steht**

Na dann bleibt es ja spannend


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Front nimmt Gestalt an**

Update:

Leider keine neue Bilder   Dafür aber ein paar neue Ideen für das spätere Aussehen! Passend zum Thema hat mich meine Freundin zu Ostern mit einem tollen  Geschenk überrascht! Ein Buch zur künstlerischen Gestaltung mit Hilfe  von Rost, Patina und Alterungseffekten:

Collagen: Alterungseffekt, Rost & Patina

Die Ideen sind absolut genial! Gerne würde ich Euch hier ein paar tolle Bilder aus dem Buch zeigen, aber das geht wegen dem Urheberrecht leider nicht  Um es kurz zu erklären: Man trägt auf den vorbehandelten Untergrund z.B. eine Eisen- oder Kupferlösung auf, lässt es kurz antrocknen und behandelt es dann mit einer Oxidations- oder Patinalösung. Die Effekte, die dabei entstehen, sind einfach unglaublich. Wie über Jahre entstandener Rost oder Oxydüberzüge auf metallischen Oberflächen.


Bei der Suche nach Mesh / Lochgitter und den Metall-Spezialfarben bin auf eine Seite gestoßen, die wirklich alles hat, was ich für meine Modding-Vorhaben benötige:

Modulor Material Total

Die Auswahl ist absolut riesig! Folgendes ist für mich sehr interessant:

Metallbleche und Metallbänder

Modern Options (Metall- und Rostfarben)

Lochbleche

Streckmetall

Drahtgewebe

Nun wird bald eine Bestellung erfolgen


----------



## BENNQ (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Front nimmt Gestalt an**

Bei den Lochblechen sind n paar echt schöne dabei die dann mit Rost bestimmt göttlich aussehen!!!

Aber die Rostoberfläche ist doch bestimmt sehr rau... Behandelst du das dann noch irgendwie? (Matt-Klarlack drüber oder so?)


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Front nimmt Gestalt an**

Nicht nur die Lochbleche, sondern das ganze Gehäuse wird im Rost-Look "erstrahlen"  Möglicherweise lass ich einige Stellen aber auch absichtlich aus - denn in der "Zone" gibt es ja auch Orte, die von der Alterung verschont blieben... Hab schon viele Meinungen zum Thema Klarlack gehört. Es wird wahrscheinlich die Korrosion nicht aufhalten, aber zumindest bremsen können. Außerdem lässt sich so später das ganze Gehäuse abwischen / vom Staub befreien. Ich werde dann wahrscheinlich auch Sprühlack verwenden, denn Lack mit dem Pinsel auftragen könnte die Oberfläche zu stark verletzen.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Front nimmt Gestalt an**

Es wird mal wieder Zeit für ein UPDATE  Heute gab es ein kleines Minifeuer in der Werkstatt!

Die Holzarbeiten dauern doch viel länger als geplant und erwartet! Naja, bald sind sie komplett abgeschlossen 

Hier die neuesten Bilder von der "Holz-Front":


Das zukünftige Frontfenster! Dadurch sind später die analogen Messinstrumente zu bewundern.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nach langem hin und her, habe ich mich dazu entschlossen, den alten Laufwerkskäfig weiterzuverwenden. Ist zwar nicht schön, erfüllt aber seinen Zweck.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Anpassen und anzeichnen auf den einzelnen Teilen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Laufwerkskäfig wird später festgeklemmt und bekommt eine eigene Dämmung gegen die Vibrationen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


An den Laufwerkskäfig kann man ein 120 mm Lüfter koppeln. Dieser wird meine Festplatten / SSD mit Frischluft versorgen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier exemplarisch ein Silent-Wings Pure für Testzwecke. Später wird ein Noiseblocker-Lüfter seine Stelle einnehmen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Konstruktion ist soweit fertig - noch ein Test auf richtigen Sitz.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann natürlich noch eine Öffnung für die Zuluft in die Seite fräsen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So wird es in etwa später aussehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier exemplarisch ein Scythe Slip-Stream Lüfter zur Anschaulichkeit am Laufwerkskäfig positioniert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das rechte Seitenteil wird noch etwas gestutzt - die Frontpartie muss ab.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann riecht es auf einmal verbrannt! Und Rauch steigt von einer frischen Schnittkante auf!! Was zum...!!! Schnell die Maschine ausgemacht und nachgeshen! Tatsächlich - die Schnittkante hat gebrannt! Dann schau ich mir die Maschine genauer an und entdecke folgendes:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Durchgeglüht!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Ding war sauheiß, musste es erst abkühlen lassen. Nach dem Entfernen hab ich mir das Sägeblatt genauer angesehen: Die Sägezähne waren schon so weit abgenutzt, dass sie kaum noch Sägewirkung gezeigt haben - die Reibung war dadurch dermaßen hoch, dass das Metall angefangen hat zu glühen. Dazu kam noch eine Verformung durch den Druck beim Vorwärtsschieben... Natoll! Ein neues Sägeblatt muss her!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gottseidank hatte ich noch ein frisches Sägeblatt im Karton! Der Wechsel ging schnell von der Hand 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## inzpekta (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Front nimmt Gestalt an**

Oh... die guten von Wolfcraft...

Das mit dem Frontfenster klingt interessant... Bin gespannt wie's nachher aussieht...


----------



## HAWX (1. Mai 2011)

Fackel dein schoenes Case blos nicht ab!


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Front nimmt Gestalt an**



inzpekta schrieb:


> Oh... die guten von Wolfcraft...


 
Das neue Sägeblatt geht wie durch Butter - muss das Maschinchen fast gar nicht mehr bewegen


----------



## fornax7.10 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Front nimmt Gestalt an**

Zur Not: ich bin bei der Feuerwehr!

Guat schauts aus!

mfg


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Front nimmt Gestalt an**



fornax7.10 schrieb:


> Zur Not: ich bin bei der Feuerwehr!



Hmmm... Hab mir schon so meine Gedanken gemacht - ich mein das ganze Ding ist ja quasi brennbar und drinnen sind später massenweise elektronische Bauteile und es wird eine Menge Wärme freigesetzt... Ich glaub ich besorg mir nen kleinen Feuerlöscher und stell den in mein Arbeitszimmer


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Front nimmt Gestalt an**

UPDATE

So, die nächsten Bilder sind bearbeitet  Nach dem kleinen Brand ging es natürlich weiter...


Die spätere rechte Seitenwand hat noch Lüftungsöffnungen bekommen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... für das Netzteil. Hier ein Blick durch die Lüftungsöffnung zum Netzteil.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier ein Blick von der hinten zum Laufwerkskäfig.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine Seitenansicht der Front.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Anzeichnen der Aussparung für die linke Seitentür (rundes Plexiglasfenster).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit dem neuen Sägeblatt ging das Aussägen rasend schnell.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kurz mal ausprobiert: passt! Später werden zwei dieser nur 2 mm dicken Scheiben zusammengefügt und seitlich beleuchtet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Passprobe am Gehäuse. Passt!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Blick von oben (Lüfteröffnung) nach innen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Anzeichnen an der großen Plexiglasplatte für das Frontfenster. Die Größe der Platte macht die Verarbeitung unglaublich unhandlich. Beim Sägen ist mir ein Teilstück gesprungen - ein ca. 5 cm langer Riss wie bei Glas. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Im nächsten Update seht ihr dann das fertige Frontfenster. Außerdem kann nun der Zusammenbau der Einzelteile beginnen. Als nächster großer Schritt stehen dann noch die Anpassung der Seitentüren auf dem Programm. Wenn das dann abgeschlossen ist, kann ich anfangen das Gehäuse zu lackieren!


----------



## Sickpuppy (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Seitenteile bearbeitet**

Dafür dass du das mit ner Stichsäge gemacht hast, siehts extrem rund aus. Ich bin immernoch sprachlos, wie gross der Bottich wird.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Seitenteile bearbeitet**



Sickpuppy schrieb:


> Dafür dass du das mit ner Stichsäge gemacht hast, siehts extrem rund aus. Ich bin immernoch sprachlos, wie gross der Bottich wird.



Anzeichnen und mit der Säge der Linie folgen - was ist daran schwer?  Danach noch mal kurz mit dem Schleifpapier drüber und fertig.

Bottich  Das ist echt gut! Wird jetzt sein inoffizieller Nickname


----------



## BENNQ (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Seitenteile bearbeitet**

Dein Bottich (xD) nimmt wirklich langsam Form an 

Freu mich auf das Frotfenster!


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Seitenteile bearbeitet**

UPDATE - Neue Bilder vom "Bottich" 

Das Frontfenster hab ich aus dem großen Plexiglas-Stück ausgeschnitten, nachbearbeitet und es passt. Später werde ich es mit Acryl einkleben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nahaufnahme des guten Stücks. Es ist komplett transparent, die Folie und der viele Staub lässt es so milchig wirken.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So weiter gehts mit der Front. Hier bereite ich gerade die spätere Kammer für die Messinstrumente vor.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Frontplatte und hintere Halterung sind durch zwei waagerechte Platten verbunden und bilden zusammen die Kammer.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es hält! Hab die Farbeimer zur Beschwerung genommen um dem Leim den nötigen Anpressdruck zu verleihen. Nachdem alles getrocknet war, hab ich - wie bei allen anderen Teilen auch - nen paar Nägel zur Stabilisierung reingehaun.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


An das Gehäuse angehalten - es sieht schon sehr gut aus. Ich könnte es auch schon befestigten, aber einige Kleinigkeiten muss ich vorher noch erledigen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier die Seitenansicht. Oben die DVD-Laufwerke. In der Mitte die Kammer für die Messinstrumente. Darunter kommt der HDD-Laufwerkskäfig.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So weiter gehts. Nun kommt die Anpassung für das Volt- und das Amperemeter. Dazu möchte ich eine dünne Platte diagonal in der Kammer befestigen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mal eben fix das Amperemeter ranhalten und auf der Platte die ungefähre Position markiert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So soll es später in etwa aussehen. Links das Voltmeter. Recht daneben das Amperemeter.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zwei passende Löcher in die dünne Platte geschnitten und die Messgeräte darin befestigt (Bohrung 67 x 67 mm).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In die Kammer eingesetzt und für nicht sehr befriedigend befunden...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... denn die Platte ist zu klein. Zurück zum Reißbrett.  Aber kein Problem, denn von den dünnen Platten hab ich mehr als genug rumliegen. War außerdem nur ein Prototyp.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## inzpekta (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Kammer für Messgeräte fertig**

Sehr schön, sehr schön...
So langsam kann ich es mir vorstellen wie's werde soll...

Für meinen Geschmack sind diese Instrumente etwas überdimensioniert, aber ich denke mal die sind
eh schon schwer zu bekommen...
Die würd ich aber aufmachen und auch mit Instand-Rost bearbeiten...


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Kammer für Messgeräte fertig**

Die Messgeräte sind nur 72x72 mm groß. Die anderen Normgrößen sind 48x48 mm und 96x96 mm. Bei den ganz kleinen erkennt man die Skalen kaum  und ja, die Messgeräte zu bekommen war mehr als haarstreubend! Es mussten ja mehrere Bedingungen erfüllt sein. Erstens die Messbereiche: das Voltmeter bis maximal 300 V und das Amperemeter bis maximal 5 A (besser 3 A). Dann sollten die Geräte möglichst vom gleichen Hersteller und möglichst aus der gleichen Serie sein (wegen der Optik). Da war das Angebot auf gerade einmal eine handvoll Produkte zusammengeschmolzen (von einigen tausend auf dem Markt!)! Jetzt kam aber das allergrößte Problem von allen: Man kann die nicht einfach im Online-Shop bestellen - zumindest nicht als Privatperson. Es wird meist nur an Geschäftskunden verkauft! Also hab ich per Mail viele Anfragen an kleinere Firmen und Distributoren gestellt. Entweder wurde nicht darauf reagiert oder mir wurde mitgeteilt, das ein Verkauf der Geräte erst ab einer Stückzahl von mehr als 100 möglich sei. Natoll. Irgendwann hatte ich Kontakt zu einer Firma bei Dresden. Die haben mir dann ohne viel Umschweife die Messgeräte bestellt und geliefert - und das noch verhältnismäßig günstig (aber eben immernoch nicht billig )


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Kammer für Messgeräte fertig**

Noch ein Update! Weiter gehts - die Holzarbeiten nähern sich dem Finale!


Die Messgeräte haben mich nicht locker gelassen  Also eine zweites Halterung gebaut.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Passt! Und sieht besser aus als die erste.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt reicht die Blende bis zur Oberkante und der Einbauwinkel ist nicht mehr so steil.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Genügend Platz für das Anschlusskabel und eine Beleuchtung (indirekt oder direkt?!).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Front wie sie später aussehen wird.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt noch die letzten Feinarbeiten (rechtes Seiteneteil).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gehäuse von hinten rechts mit Blick auf den hinteren Teil der Front.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Gehäuse von der rechten Seite.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier nochmal ein Zollstock / Gliedermaßstab und ein Handy zum Größenvergleich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Erster praktischer Test mit dem Metall-Trennschneider. Noch bin ich sehr skeptisch, wie das funktionieren soll, denn das Ding hat keine Schneide oder dgl!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Fräskopf besteht nur aus einem Metallbolzen, der etwa in der Mitte ein scharfe Kante hat. Dieser Bolzen bewegt sich - von der Bohrmaschine angetrieben - nur auf und ab. Jedes mal, wenn der Bolzen mit der scharfen Kante am Metall vorbei kommt, klemmt er ein kleines halbmondförmiges Stück ein und bricht es ab. Der erst Test war erfolgreich!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier das Resultat. Es lassen sich beliebige Kurven schneiden und die Geschwindigkeit ist auch relativ hoch - ich bin begeistert  Später werden das Kopfstück (I/O-Panel) und ein größeres Seitenstück aus dem rostigen Metall gefertigt. Vielleicht auch das ein oder andere Gimmick  Lasst Euch überraschen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was steht als nächstes an? Es müssen nur noch die Aussparungen für die Drillings-LED's in das linke Seitenteil (rundes Plexiglas) gefräst werden. Villeicht kommen noch einige kleine Kabeldurchführungen hinzu. Dann dürften aber die Holzarbeiten abgeschlossen sein und es kann mit dem Lackieren losgelegt werden!


----------



## BENNQ (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Front ist fertig**

Die Messgeräte sehen zeimlich gut aus  

Und das mit Rost wird auch sau geil !!!


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Front ist fertig**

Danke


----------



## SonicNoize (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Front ist fertig**

Gefällt mir bissher sehr gut, bin mal gespannt, was darauß wird!

[X] Abo


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Front ist fertig**

Zeit für ein kleines UPDATE 

Ich war die letzten Tage nicht sehr fleißig, denn meine Freizeit musste sich das Projekt mit dem neu erschienenen "Mount & Blade - With Fire and Sword" teilen  Aber hab trotzdem weitergemacht: die Aussparungen für die LED-Beleuchtung der linken Seitentür (rundes Plexiglasfenster)! Dazu folgende Bilder:

Das ist die LED-Halterung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nahaufnahme der LED-Halterung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es werden immer drei LED's in einer Halterung zusammengefasst (1x rot, 1x grün, 1x bernstein). Davon wird es insgesamt acht Stück geben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Anzeichnen auf dem linken Seitenteil.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und nun wird dem Holz zu Leibe gerückt (mit dem Messer, Schraubendreher, Hammer und Meißel)! Aber vorsichtig, denn die Platte ist nur 12 mm dick. Ziel ist eine Tiefe von etwa 7 mm! Bleibt nicht viel Luft für Ausrutscher, denn ein Fehler würde bedeuten, die ganze Platte noch einmal neu zuzuschneiden!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fertig ist die erste Aussparung (ca. 2 x 2,5 cm und 7 mm tief).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Passprobe der LED-Halterung. Ziel ist es, dass die LED's genau unter dem Rand enden, um von dort aus die Plexiglasscheibe zu beleuchten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nach fast zwei Stunden (!!!) sind alle acht Aussparungen fertig. Eine sehr nervige Arbeit, leider ohne echte Alternative (hab mir schon tagelang überlegt, wie ich es am besten machen könnte).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Passprobe mit der Plexiglasscheibe. Später kommt dann eine Scheibe direkt an den Rand und wird von den LED's angestrahlt. Die zweite Scheibe kommt entweder direkt daneben, oder an den anderen Rand (Außenseite).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dann wären die gröbsten Holzarbeiten beendet! Vielleicht kommt noch eine kleine Kabeldurchführung oder soetwas dazu, aber ansonsten kann erstmal die Stichsäge wieder weggepackt werden  Was steht als nächstes an? Der Zusammenbau der einzelnen Holzteile! Dann wird lackiert! Dann wäre auch schon der Innenausbau an der Reihe (I/O-Panel, Messgeräte inkl. Verkabelung und Einbau der Hardware)!


----------



## floric (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update linkes Seitenteil ist fertig**

Sieht super aus. Kann man solche Halterungen einfach im Baumarkt kaufen?
Die scheinen sehr praktisch zu sein.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update linkes Seitenteil ist fertig**

Hab die von Conrad:

LED-Kunststoffhalter B2633.5000 Passend für LEDs 5 mm im Conrad Online Shop

Sind immer 10 Halter zusammen und lassen sich leicht auf die passende Anzahl abknicken.


----------



## Stricherstrich (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update linkes Seitenteil ist fertig**

Sieht super aus weiter so! Ich glaub das mit dem Metal wird sehr sehr geil werden.

Ich werds im Auge behalten


----------



## Dr.med.den.Rasen (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update linkes Seitenteil ist fertig**

Gratz zur Main.Sieht super aus.


----------



## inzpekta (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update linkes Seitenteil ist fertig**

Die Main haste auf jeden Fall verdient!!!

Gratuliere!


----------



## HAWX (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update linkes Seitenteil ist fertig**

Das Case ist ein echter gigant, wenn man das Handy da so liegen sieht


----------



## watercooled (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update linkes Seitenteil ist fertig**

/Sign.

Die Main haste auf jeden fall verdient denn dieses, ich nenne es einfach mal monster, sieht einfach gigantisch aus! Klasse Arbeit die du da geleistet hast!

mfg


----------



## wintobi (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update linkes Seitenteil ist fertig**

Ich finde es einfach immer wieder Geil wie du das aufbaust!!

Mein respekt!!


----------



## Börga (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update linkes Seitenteil ist fertig**

Bin sehr gespannt, wenn das Rost zum Einsatz kommt 


Super Case, weiter so! :]


----------



## Norisk699 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update linkes Seitenteil ist fertig**

Sehr schönes Projekt!

Die Kiste hat (wenn sie fertig ist) sogar noch mehr verdient als die Main.

Könnte mir auch mal ein Casecon-Special in einer PCGH Printausgabe (ggf. premium oder auch gern in der normalen) vorstellen. Wurde derartiges schon einmal diskutiert?


Anbei an den Themenstarter:
Wie sind deine Erfahrungen bis jetzt mit dem Sperrholz? 
Habe mir nämlich ebenfalls vor kurzem überlegt, ob ich nicht mal ein Sperrholz-Case bauen sollte... Habe es jedoch bisher nicht weiter verfolgt weil Sperrholz eben recht brennbar ist... *g*
Überziehst du das Holz mit etwas feuerfestem Lack oder dergleichen ???

Wäre eventuell mal eine Anregung an dich. Ich habe damals bei meiner Suche von "feuerfestem" Klarlack gelesen der bei Holzhäusern zum Einsatz kommt. Dieser spezielle Lack bildet ab Temperaturen von 250-350 Grad eine nicht brennbare Schicht ("Keramisierung" oder so...).
Gib vielleicht lieber ein paar Euro für Lack aus statt für nen Feuerlöscher


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update linkes Seitenteil ist fertig**

Hey Leute  War am WE nicht am Rechner, ich habs grad eben von meinem Bruder erfahren  Das ist in der Tat eine Überraschung!

Vielen vielen Dank!


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update linkes Seitenteil ist fertig**



Norisk699 schrieb:


> Wie sind deine Erfahrungen bis jetzt mit dem Sperrholz? Habe mir nämlich ebenfalls vor kurzem überlegt, ob ich nicht mal ein Sperrholz-Case bauen sollte...



- Sperrholz ist sehr billig, also ein echter Pluspunkt beim Bau größerer Konstruktionen (hab glaub ich ca. 6 € / m² bezahlt) und vor allem wichtig, wenn man mal einen Schnitt-Fehler macht...
- man bekommt es überall...
- das 12 mm Sperrholz ist relativ leicht
- es ist erstaunlich stabil und bruchfest (z.B. hab das kreisrunde Fenster für das linke Seitenteil ausgeschnitten und das Stück ist erst "zu Boden gegangen", als ich komplett herumgesägt hatte)
- leider neigt es an Schnittkanten etwas zum splittern (Schnittrichtung beachten und möglichst mit der Faser schneiden!)
- es lässt sich sehr leicht bearbeiten! Wahrscheinlich einer der besten Pluspunkte, denn eine Stichsäge oder notfalls ein Fuchsschwanz reichen locker aus. Zum Schluss noch ein Finish mit dem Sandpapier und fertig 
- wohlmöglich etwas gesundheits-problematisch, da es anfangs deutlich irgendwelche Klebstoffe u.ä. ausdünstet (Lüftung beachten!)

Hab eigentlich das Sperrholz gewählt, weil es eben so günstig ist. Über dessen bauliche Eigenschaften hatte ich mir vorher keine große Gedanken gemacht  Aber als Tipp für alle, bei denen Geld keine große Rolle spielt und die ein Holzcase bauen möchten: nehmt Pappel oder Balsa (aus dem Architekten-Bedarf). MDF würde ich generell nicht empfehlen.



Norisk699 schrieb:


> Habe es jedoch bisher nicht weiter verfolgt weil Sperrholz eben recht brennbar ist... *g* Überziehst du das Holz mit etwas feuerfestem Lack oder dergleichen ??? Wäre eventuell mal eine Anregung an dich. Ich habe damals bei meiner Suche von "feuerfestem" Klarlack gelesen der bei Holzhäusern zum Einsatz kommt. Dieser spezielle Lack bildet ab Temperaturen von 250-350 Grad eine nicht brennbare Schicht ("Keramisierung" oder so...). Gib vielleicht lieber ein paar Euro für Lack aus statt für nen Feuerlöscher



Wieso denn sowas? Mach mir keine Angst!  Hab jetzt mal testweise nen Feuerzeug rangehalten - passiert nix. Also wird es sich so schnell nicht entzünden  Aber ja, zum Schluss bekommt es vielleicht einen Klarlack-Überzug, schon alleine wegen den rostigen Stahl-Blechen...

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update linkes Seitenteil ist fertig**

UPDATE

Wenn ich nur mehr Zeit hätte  Kann zur Zeit nicht viel am Projekt machen - die nächsten Arbeiten müssen wahrscheinlich bis Sonntag warten. Heute hab ich aber wenigstens eine Stunde den Hammer schwingen können  Die aktuellen Bilder seht ihr hier!

Jetzt wird der "Bottich" zusammengebaut! Hier setz ich gerade die letzten Teile der Front zusammen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt wird die komplette Front mit dem restlichen Gehäuse verbunden. Dazu muss ich aber alles "Kopf" stehen lassen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein paar Nägel später sitzt alles bombenfest.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt bereite ich den Deckel vor - das abschließende Teil.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier eine Detailaufnahme vom Leim 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zusätzlich wie gehabt ein paar Nägel entlang der Kanten und wenig später steht das Gehäuse.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier ein paar Detailaufnahmen aus ungewöhnlichen Perspektiven...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So, da steht es! Ich kann es selbst kaum glauben, das dieses Ding in nicht alzu ferner Zukunft bald in meinem Arbeitszimmer stehen wird 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was fehlt jetzt noch? Die Seitenteile! Standfüsse! (Innen-)Lackierung! Was soll ich als nächstes machen?

Grüße

btw: Schon über 200 Bilder!!!


----------



## Koyote (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update linkes Seitenteil ist fertig**

Ich will da drauf den Lack sehen ! Das würde mich echt brennend interessieren. Machst du es selber oder lässt du es machen ?


----------



## Sickpuppy (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update linkes Seitenteil ist fertig**

...das Holz verschwinden lassen  Form und grössenmässig schon der Knaller


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update linkes Seitenteil ist fertig**

Ich möchte erstmal nur innen lackieren (schwarz). Außen kommt ja die Spezialfarbe und das Metall zum Einsatz. Und klar mach ich das alles selber  Ich mach erstmal eine Grundierung drauf und dann geh ich mit schwarzem Seitenmattlack drüber. Bin schon gespannt wie es aussieht


----------



## inzpekta (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update linkes Seitenteil ist fertig**



DeFenSoOOoR schrieb:


> ... Bin schon gespannt wie es aussieht



Und wir erst...
Mach weiter so! Dieser Instant-Rost interessiert mich auch brennend...


----------



## Bierseppi (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update linkes Seitenteil ist fertig**

ich hättte nie und nimmer osb platten für ein case verwendet die sind total hässlich und noch dazu schwer da kann ich mir gleich 2 stahl big tower hinstellen


----------



## Börga (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update linkes Seitenteil ist fertig**

@Bierseppi:

Für das gleiche Geld aber nicht 



> - das 12 mm Sperrholz ist relativ leicht


Und leicht ist es laut DefensOr ja auch.
_______

Bin sehr gespannt auf weitere Updates, vorallem das wo der Lack endlich draufkommt.


----------



## Bierseppi (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update linkes Seitenteil ist fertig**

also ich kenn das zeug genaustens weil ich ich und mein dad zusammen unseren dachboden mit dem zeug ausgebaut haben und ich habe auch ein kleines vogelhäusen gebaut aus dem zeug und das ist viel zu schwer ... nächstes mahl nehm ich wieder normales holz


----------



## inzpekta (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update linkes Seitenteil ist fertig**

Jedem so wie er's mag...

Und jedem im Rahmen seiner Möglichkeiten...


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update linkes Seitenteil ist fertig**

Ich muss Bierseppi teilweise Recht geben. Die Platten sind im Vergleich  zu reinem Holz schwerer. Hab mal ein wenig gegooglt und folgende Dichten  (in g/cm³) erhalten:

Pressspan: 1,1 bis 1,25
Flugzeugsperrholz: 0,66
 Pappelsperrholz: 0,39
 Balsa: 0,2-0,3
 Abachi: 0,42
 Ramin: 0,62
 Kiefer: 0,51

... und jetzt das große ABER. Die gepressten Platten sind bei gleicher  Dicke deutlich stabiler. Normale Holzbretter sind nur in einer Richtung  stabil - die Faserrichtung. Und mal abgesehen vom Preis und der  Verfügbarkeit von großen Platten aus reinem Holz, den anderen schlechteren mechanischen Eigenschaften (Schlatbarkeit!) ist es immernoch  deutlich leichter als...



Bierseppi schrieb:


> und noch dazu schwer da kann ich mir gleich 2 stahl big tower hinstellen



Ich weiß wovon ich spreche, denn mein altes Gehäuse war ein Thermaltake Armor, dass leer knapp 16 kg wiegt! Da kann ich mir 2 Gehäuse aus Sperrholz bauen und die sind noch lange nicht so schwer. Wie wir sehen, ist der Bezug bzw. der Vergleich der entscheidende Punkt. Für mich ist das Sperrholz relativ leicht - in Bezug auf mein altes Armor-Gehäuse. Für Bierseppi mag es aber zu schwer sein...


----------



## L.B. (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update linkes Seitenteil ist fertig**

Echt schöne Arbeit bis hierhin. 

Bei allen Nachteilen, die genannt wurden, muss man aber auch die Vorteile von massiven Gehäusen berücksichtigen. Die Standfestigkeit ist höher, es kommt nicht so schnell zu Geräuschentwicklung, wenn im Garten eine A-Bombe explodiert, passiert dem Rechner nichts (), usw.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update linkes Seitenteil ist fertig**

 Das stimmt. Die Wände sind vergleich zu den üblichen Stahl-, Aluminium-, oder Kunststoffgehäusen relativ dick. Das absorbiert an sich schon mal mehr Schall, als die dünnen Bleche. Dazu kommt, dass Holz den Schall deutlich besser absorbiert, Metalle hingegen reflektieren ihn größtenteils.

Bin selber überrascht, dass aus einer anfangs vollkommen rational ökonomischen Entscheidung eine gute Sache geworden ist - in der heutigen eine echte Seltenheit


----------



## Dr.med.den.Rasen (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update linkes Seitenteil ist fertig**



DeFenSoOOoR schrieb:


> ... und jetzt das große ABER. Die gepressten Platten sind bei gleicher  Dicke deutlich stabiler. Normale Holzbretter sind nur in einer Richtung  stabil - die Faserrichtung.


 
Ist genau anders wenn du schon mal Holz gehackt hast ist Holz entgegen der Faserrichtungen stabil also wenn die faser horizontal verläuft dann ist das Holz vertikal am dollsten zu belasten.Wenn du ein Stück Stamm spalten willst haust du auch von oben rauf und nicht von der Seite auf die Rind erauf da du selbst mit ner Spalt Axt da nicht richtig durchkommst.
Außerdem muss man noch die Faserlänge beachten wenn du Buche nehmen würdest dann wär das ungeeignet da es kurzfaserig ist und nicht aus einem stück über lange Strecken benutzt werden kann.Da wär Eiche oder halt nen anderes langfaseriges Holz besser.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update linkes Seitenteil ist fertig**

@ Dr.med.den.Rasen  Ja richtig, mein Fehler. Aber so hab ich es ja gemeint.

Eiche wär schon toll, aber das kann sehr schnell ziemlich teuer werden  Ich weiß was die Handwerker damals alleine für die Eichendielen berechnet hatten, als die in meiner ehemaligen WG die Fussböden neu gemacht hatten.


----------



## L.B. (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update linkes Seitenteil ist fertig**

Eiche passt aber nicht sonderlich zu einem PC. Da wäre Buchenleimholz schon deutlich passender.


----------



## Dr.med.den.Rasen (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update linkes Seitenteil ist fertig**

Buchenleimholz hält aber nicht so viel aus.da leiber Mdf nehmen und mit mahagoni furnieren ist billiger als wenn man es mit guter Eiche furniert.Mit Eiche siehts aber edel aus,auch wenn es als Vollholz teuer ist.Ich würde auch Bubinga holz nehmen oder halt birke,Eiche,Wurzelholz und andere.da kann man ja zum Glück im Holzlexikon nachschlagen.Mdf ist aber auch lustig als Baumaterial (für casecons).


----------



## sonnyboy (14. Mai 2011)

Dr.med.den.Rasen schrieb:
			
		

> Buchenleimholz hält aber nicht so viel aus.da leiber Mdf nehmen und mit mahagoni furnieren ist billiger als wenn man es mit guter Eiche furniert.Mit Eiche siehts aber edel aus,auch wenn es als Vollholz teuer ist.Ich würde auch Bubinga holz nehmen oder halt birke,Eiche,Wurzelholz und andere.da kann man ja zum Glück im Holzlexikon nachschlagen.Mdf ist aber auch lustig als Baumaterial (für casecons).



MDF ist nicht lustig, sondern so ziemlich das beste nichtmetallische Material für nen Casecon!


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update linkes Seitenteil ist fertig**

Bin kein Freund von MDF. Um ein Gehäuse meiner Größe aus MDF zu bauen, muss man schon relativ dicke Platten nehmen, um die Stabilität zu gewährleisten. Das Gewicht wird dadurch astronomisch. Ein Pluspunkt wären die etwas besseren mechanischen Eigenschaften. Aber auch hier ist wieder der Preis das größte Knackpunkt.

Hab grad mal bei ebay geschaut. Also eine 10 mm MDF-Platte wiegt 8 kg / m²!  Dazu kommt der Preis: für einen halben m² wollen die mehr, als ich für eine ganze 12 mm-Spanplatte (2,40 x 1,20 m) bezahlt habe. 

Davon mal abgeshen enthält MDF erheblich höhere Mengen an Formaldehyd, das bei der Bearbeitung und danach ausdünstet.


----------



## sonnyboy (15. Mai 2011)

DeFenSoOOoR schrieb:
			
		

> Bin kein Freund von MDF. Um ein Gehäuse meiner Größe aus MDF zu bauen, muss man schon relativ dicke Platten nehmen, um die Stabilität zu gewährleisten. Das Gewicht wird dadurch astronomisch. Ein Pluspunkt wären die etwas besseren mechanischen Eigenschaften. Aber auch hier ist wieder der Preis das größte Knackpunkt.
> 
> Hab grad mal bei ebay geschaut. Also eine 10 mm MDF-Platte wiegt 8 kg / m²!  Dazu kommt der Preis: für einen halben m² wollen die mehr, als ich für eine ganze 12 mm-Spanplatte (2,40 x 1,20 m) bezahlt habe.
> 
> Davon mal abgeshen enthält MDF erheblich höhere Mengen an Formaldehyd, das bei der Bearbeitung und danach ausdünstet.



Nun, leicht isses nicht, das geb ich zu. Aber man kann es nichtmal ansatzweise mit Spanplatten vergleichen! Klar, wenn man ganz derbe auf die Kohle schauen muß. Versuch es doch mal bei einem örtlichen Tischler.  Dort hab ich für ca. 3qm MDF in 12 mm Dicke nur 27 € bezahlt. 
Nun, und das Ding mit ausdünstendem Formaldehyd vergißt Du mal schnell.  Wer zum Geier erzählt Dir solchen Humbug?


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update linkes Seitenteil ist fertig**



sonnyboy schrieb:


> Nun, und das Ding mit ausdünstendem Formaldehyd vergißt Du mal schnell.  Wer zum Geier erzählt Dir solchen Humbug?



Mitteldichte Holzfaserplatte

Da steht unter Klebstoffe:

 "Zumeist werden Harnstoff-Formaldehyd-Harze (Harnstoffharz, Urea-Formaldehyde  (UF) zur Beleimung eingesetzt. Diese Harze können mit Melamin oder  Phenol verstärkt sein, um die Feuchtebeständigkeit der Leimverbindung zu  verbessern. Nur in seltenen Fällen werden Isocyanate (Polymeres Diphenylmethandiisocyanat - PMDI)  als Leimsystem eingesetzt. In neueren UF-Leimsystemen wird der molare  Anteil an Formaldehyd gegenüber dem Harnstoff immer weiter reduziert, um  die gesetzlichen Vorgaben bezüglich der Formaldehydemissionen von  Holzwerkstoffen (Klasse E1, E2 in Europa[1], CARB[2] in den USA bzw. F**** (F-4-Star) in Japan) besser einhalten zu können."


Ich weiß, es ist Wikipedia, aber auch in anderen Quellen wirst du sowas finden:


MDF-Platten | Mitteldichte Holzfaserplatten und Formaldehyd


Abhängig von der Emminsionsklasse, wird mehr oder weniger an die Umwelt abgegeben. Egal, was gesetzliche Grenzwerte sagen: Formaldehyd ist schädlich und über längere Zeit aufgenommen vielleicht sogar krebserregend.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update linkes Seitenteil ist fertig**

So es wird Zeit für ein UPDATE!

Leider hab ich noch nicht lackiert  Wenn ich einfach nur mehr Zeit hätte  Aber es gibt trotzdem Fortschritte!

Ich hab eine Aquaero 4 geschenkt bekommen  Vielen vielen Dank  nochmals an dieser Stelle 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Aquaero wird dann unsichtbar verbaut und sorgt für die Regelung des Luftstroms in und aus dem Gehäuse!


Außerdem: Meine Bestellung bei modulor.de 


ALUMINIUM FEINLOCHBLECH

ALUMINIUM STRECKMETALL ULTRAFEIN

ALUMINIUM DRAHTGEWEBE FLEXIBEL

KUPFER BANDABSCHNITTE

MODERN OPTIONS METALLFARBE Kupfer

MODERN OPTIONS METALLFARBE Eisen

MODERN OPTIONS METALLFARBE Bronze

MODERN OPTIONS PATINIERMITTEL/ROST grüne Patina

MODERN OPTIONS PATINIERMITTEL/ROST Instant Rust

WEICON DRUCKLUFT-SPRAY

POLYESTER-FLLSPACHTEL KK-PLAST


Jetzt kann es bald richtig losgehen! Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, wird morgen lackiert!

Grüße


----------



## fornax7.10 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update linkes Seitenteil ist fertig**

Auf's lackieren bin ich echt mal gepsannt!

MfG


----------



## Tropics (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update linkes Seitenteil ist fertig**

Also bei der Diskussion um das Gehäusematerial kann ich ja nur hinzufügen: Hat schonmal jemand n Asbestcasecon gemacht? 

Der riesige Vorteil bei einem Stalkercon ist ja, wenn ein paar Nägel nicht ganz sauber drin sind ist es wurscht weil das nur zur geplanten Unebenheit und zum Verwarlost-Look beitragen wird. 
Die Idee mit dem Volt- und Amperemeter vorne find ich ganz klasse. Irgendwie sinnlos, klar, aber wenn man so anfängt kann man gleich einen Medion-PC hinter einem Stalker-Poster verstecken. Der billigste Casemod ever! 

Zur Beleuchtung: Wie du das Seitenteil beleuchtest find ich super, bin schon gespannt wie das nachher aussieht. Das ist ja ne Variante die mit Metallgehäusen nur schwer möglich ist. Wie willst du das denn genau leuchten lassen? Werden die jeweils drei LEDs separat angesteuert, oder einfach alle auf Dauerfeuer? Blinken? Disko? 

Die Anzeigen vorne zu beleuchten ist ja recht leicht, da über dem Loch zum reinschauen noch viel Platz innen ist, kann man von da aus alles prima ausleuchten. Das Nonplusultra wäre natürlich, wenn die Anzeigen selbst leuchten würden. In einem dreckigen Gelb zum Beispiel. Dazu nehme man gelbe LEDs und male sie dünn mit braunem Glaslack an  Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher, ob ich es mir zutrauen würde, die Anzeigen zu modden. Da geht der TÜV flöten - obwohl wenn man ein NT sleevet ja auch ...


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update linkes Seitenteil ist fertig**



Tropics schrieb:


> Zur Beleuchtung: Wie du das Seitenteil beleuchtest find ich super, bin schon gespannt wie das nachher aussieht. Das ist ja ne Variante die mit Metallgehäusen nur schwer möglich ist. Wie willst du das denn genau leuchten lassen? Werden die jeweils drei LEDs separat angesteuert, oder einfach alle auf Dauerfeuer? Blinken? Disko?



Habs zwar schonmal geschrieben, aber wo weiß ich nicht mehr. Geplant sind wie gehabt 3 Farben: rot, bernstein und grün. Je eine davon findet nun in den 8 LED-Halterungen Platz. Die Farben werden seperat geschaltet, d.h. alle grünen, roten und bernsteinfarbenen LED's getrennt. Die Schalter dafür finden im I/O-Panel Platz. So ist es möglich jede Farbe einzeln oder spaßeshalber auch zusammen zu aktivieren.



Tropics schrieb:


> Die Anzeigen vorne zu beleuchten ist ja recht leicht, da über dem Loch zum reinschauen noch viel Platz innen ist, kann man von da aus alles prima ausleuchten. Das Nonplusultra wäre natürlich, wenn die Anzeigen selbst leuchten würden. In einem dreckigen Gelb zum Beispiel. Dazu nehme man gelbe LEDs und male sie dünn mit braunem Glaslack an  Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher, ob ich es mir zutrauen würde, die Anzeigen zu modden. Da geht der TÜV flöten - obwohl wenn man ein NT sleevet ja auch ...



Das hab ich mir auch schon überlegt und wär an sich kein Probelm, die Messgeräte selbst leuchten zu lassen. Die Skalen sind austauschbar und könnten z.B. durch einfaches Papier ersetzt werden. Dahinter könnte man z.B. kleine LED's oder wahlweise kleine 230 V-Glühlampen anbringen (Netzanschluss ist ja logischerweise an beiden Messgeräten vorhanden).

Trotzdem werde ich erstmal nur die indirekte Variante wählen, d.h. mit einer LED-Leiste in der Messgeräte-"Kammer". Z.B. sowas:

Modvision - Ihr gnstiger Online-Shop - Wasserkhlungen und Modding - FlexLight Dip Leds - 24x 4mm Leds Orange - 25cm lang - mit Anschlusskabel 133197


----------



## inzpekta (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update linkes Seitenteil ist fertig**

Hast du mal darüber nachgedacht das runde Plexiglas vom Seitenteil mit dem Radioactive-Zeichen zu versehen?
Sähe doch bestimmt gut aus wenn's dann noch gelb beleuchtet wär.

Ich würd die schwarzen Stellen satinieren und dann nur irgendwie leicht dunkel angrauen, damit die Scheibe
einigermaßen Transparent bleibt...


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update linkes Seitenteil ist fertig**

@ inzpekta

Ja, das war mein Plan, hab ich auch so im Intro geschrieben  Und es wird nicht nur geld, sondern dreifarbig beleuchtet. Zum anrauen werde ich normales Sandpapier nehmen, vorher natürlich alles anzeichnen und die Ränder abkleben.


----------



## crankrider (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update linkes Seitenteil ist fertig**

bin dabei, ein CaseCon und dann noch riesig, sehr sehr geil 

und was Du bis her gezeigt hast, TOP 

Grüße

crank


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update linkes Seitenteil ist fertig**

So jetzt das heißersehnte UPDATE!

Ich habe heute den Innenraum lackiert! Das war meine erste richtige Lackierung mit Sprühlack auf Holz. Aufgrund der Größe und vielen Flächen, war es gar nicht so einfach eine gleichmäßige Lackierung hin zu bekommen. Aber mit dem Ergebnis bin ich dann doch ganz zufrieden. Aber nun zu den Bildern...

Erst mal die Vorbereitung: ordentlich viel Zeitung ausgelegt - natürlich im Freien. Dann den "Bottich" draufgelegt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann gings auch schon los! Die Grundierung vom Obi... Nicht gerade ergiebig und deckt auch nicht gut  Dafür trocknet sie ausgesprochen schnell.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leider gab es einige Lacknasen von der Grundierung, gerade an den senkrechten Flächen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nach ca. 10 Minuten konnte ich schon die zweite Schicht drübersprühen. Dann hat die Grundierung doch ganz gut gedeckt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei der groben Struktur ist es wichtig aus jeder Richtung mindestens einmal drüber zu gehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier noch das Seitenteil (Innenseite).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nach weiteren 10 Minuten hab ich dann den schwarzen Seitenmattlack drauf gesprüht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht! Extrem gut deckend, verläuft so gut wie gar nicht - absolute Spitze das Zeug 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nach wenigen Minuten war es fast fertig!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Noch einige Kleinigkeiten ausbessern...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... und zur Sicherheit gleich hinterher noch eine zweite Schicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Lack trocknet nicht ganz so schnell wie die Grundierung, deswegen wirkt er hier noch sehr glänzend.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann natürlich noch das Seitenteil - und das alles noch mit der ersten Dose!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fast fertig! Nochmals eine Sichtkontrolle.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich finde den Effekt durch die Unebenheiten im Pressspan irgendwie toll. Wenn alles ordentlich getrocknet ist, werde ich noch den STALKER-Schriftzug senkrecht im rechten Teil des Innenraum mit weißer Acryl-Farbe anbringen. Insgesamt habe ich gerade mal eine Stunde fürs lackieren gebraucht - hätte gedacht, es dauert länger 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich hoffe es gefällt dem einen oder anderen  Als nächstes kommen die Füße des Gehäuses dran!


----------



## inzpekta (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update linkes Seitenteil ist fertig**



DeFenSoOOoR schrieb:


> @ inzpekta
> 
> Ja, das war mein Plan, hab ich auch so im Intro geschrieben  Und es wird nicht nur geld, sondern dreifarbig beleuchtet. Zum anrauen werde ich normales Sandpapier nehmen, vorher natürlich alles anzeichnen und die Ränder abkleben.



Achja... das Intro... Hab ich schon wieder vergessen bei all den Updates... 
Naja... ich hätte gespachtelt... Aber man muß das Kunstwerk im Gesamten sehen.
Wahrscheinlich passt das wirklich ganz gut ins Konzept mit diesen Unebenheiten


----------



## Koyote (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update linkes Seitenteil ist fertig**

Hi, also das Case finde ich spitze. Bei der "Musterung" aufgrund der Holzart, kann mich die Lackierung leider nicht überzeugen. Du hast ja geschrieben, dass dir diese Musterung gefällt, dann lasse es auch so, es ist dein Mod. War nur meine Meinung, bitte nicht Böse nehmen  Das Case an sich von der Form her ist einfach genial. Da bereue ich ja schon den kauf vom 650 D, hätte mir da lieber auch was selber gebaut


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update linkes Seitenteil ist fertig**

Jetzt wo ich mir nochmal so die Bilder anschaue, kommt der Effekt nicht so wirklich zum tragen. Die Sonne hat draufgeschienen und hat viel Licht reflektiert. Das ist jetzt nicht mehr so, der Lack ist deutlich matter geworden als er getrocknet ist. Ich reiche natürlich nochmal Bilder vom getrocknetem Zustand nach, da sieht es wirklich besser aus. War mir aber von Anfang an klar, dass es nicht jedem gefallen wird - muss es ja auch nicht. Die "Gammeloptik" ist eben gewollt und gehört zum Thema, das macht die Casecon einzigartig. Bin wirklich begeistert, dass trotzdem so viele hier Interesse am Projekt haben 

Grüße


----------



## Koyote (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update linkes Seitenteil ist fertig**

Jo, ist jauch ein super Projekt. Im trockenen Zustand sieht es dann bestimmt besser aus  Freue mich auf die Bilder


----------



## Dr.med.den.Rasen (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Innenraum lackiert**

Du solltest das ganze zu spachteln, sieht irgendwie ******* aus.


----------



## HAWX (17. Mai 2011)

Die "Gammeloptik" ist doch super!
Jetzt geht es hier endlich richtig los


----------



## fornax7.10 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Innenraum lackiert**

Richtig, denn er wills ja wie im Spiel machen! alles ist da rostig und gammelig! Ich finds echt gut! Er hätte sicherlich, wenns ein PerfektionsMod sein sollte, ein anderes Material verwendet.

MfG


----------



## Tropics (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Innenraum lackiert**

ich find auch es ist einfach mal was anderes, wenn der innenraum nicht glatt ist sondern so eine maserung hat ...
aber hast du da nicht was vergessen? die eine strebe an der rückwand, die würde doch auch noch zum innenraum gehören?


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Innenraum lackiert**

@ Tropics: Ja natürlich - hab das nicht übersehen, hatte aber schon das Foto gemacht 

So hab gerade nochmal die Casecon begutachtet. Der Lack ist bei den Temperaturen gut durchgetrocknet und ist nochmals etwas matter geworden. Man kann die Lichteffekte wirklich nicht auf Bildern festhalten. Leider macht meine Kamera nur bescheidene Videos bei schlechteren Lichtverhältnissen und ich wollte das Ding erstmal noch nicht in meine Wohnung schleppen. Ich versuch es mal zu beschreiben: Wenn man so auf die lackierten Flächen schaut, das ein Großteil des einfallenden Lichts zum Betrachter reflektiert wird, dann sieht es so aus, als ob ich glänzenden Lack benutzt hätte - durch die Unebenheiten wird viel Licht gebrochen. Aus den anderen Blickwinkeln betrachtet, sieht das Ding richtig samt-schwarz aus. Wie tiefste Finsternis, die das Licht quasi verschluckt, denn es wird fast kein Licht reflektiert. Absolut faszinierender Effekt. Ich mach jetzt erstmal die Bilder fertig und lad sie dann hoch


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Innenraum lackiert**

UPDATE

Leider konnte ich noch nicht weiterarbeiten, hab aber nochmal ein paar Bilder geschossen. Wie oben bereits erwähnt, hat das Case durch den Lack und die darunter liegende Holzstruktur absolut eigenartige Lichteffekte, die mir sehr gefallen. Leider kommt das auf den Bildern nicht mal annähernd so rüber, wie ich es gerne hätte (ich brauch eine bessere Kamera!!!). Der Lack mattiert also absolut hervorragend 

Hier ist gut zu erkennen, das bei indirekten Beleuchtung nahezu alles Licht absorbiert wird. Es wirkt wie samtschwarz.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier mit Blitz - das Licht wird stark reflektiert und der Lack glänzt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier ein Extrembeispiel aus nächster Nähe mit Blitz. Der Lack sieht noch wie feucht aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier wieder nur indirektes Licht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aus der Nähe, aber ohne Blitz. Nur angeleuchet durch die Deckenleuchte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier der Übergang von direkter zu indirekter Beleuchtung ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... und hier wieder volle Reflexion.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das "Schwarze Loch".



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und nun aus der anderen Richtung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier wieder die maximale Reflexion...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... und nur wenige Zentimeter weiter, wird fast übergnagslos alles in tiefes schwarz getaucht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hinweis: was auf den Bildern wie weiße Flecken in der Maserung und den Vertiefungen aussieht, sind keine! Alles ist wirklich schwarz. Hab am Anfang auch gedacht, das ich nochmal drüber gehen muss, aber es ist wirklich alles schwarz. Die weißen Flecken sind nur willkürliche Lichtreflexionen, da die Vertiefungen wie kleine Hohlspiegel funktionieren. Ich hoffe, dass ich euch einen kleinen Einblick geben konnte. wenn es fertig ist dreh ich nen Video, da sieht man es dann hoffentlich richtig


----------



## Sickpuppy (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Innenraum lackiert**

Ich werde das Gefühl nicht los du willst uns von dem MATTschwarzen Lack auf dem Holz überzeugen. Musst du doch gar nicht. Egal wie ausgefallen (oder auch eben nicht) die Wahl des Holzes und der Farbe dazu ist, wird es am Ende meiner Meinung nach gut zu diesem Usedlook passen.
Ich meine so ein Casecon ist eh schon eine Aufgabe für sich. Andere planen sich hier einen zurecht und am Ende kommt oft sehr wenig oder gar nichts dabei heraus. Du hast den Bottich aber schon da stehen und er sieht doch gut aus.
 keep going


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Innenraum lackiert**

Danke! Ich zeig einfach gerne meine Begeisterung für etwas


----------



## Koyote (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Innenraum lackiert**

Hey Defensor, getrocknet schaut die Optik echt schon geil aus. Bin halt mehr so der Typ, der etwas edles glattes will, aber für deinen Mod sieht das echt 1 A aus  Freue mich auf weitere Bilder.


----------



## inzpekta (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Innenraum lackiert**

Jau stimmt... Der Lack ist wirklich viel matter geworden.
Sieht viel besser aus...

Habt ihr eigentlich jetzt alle einen Avatar von Sickpuppy?


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Innenraum lackiert**

Mal was anderes: Ihr habt alle so schicke Avatar-Bilder  Ich muss meins jetzt auch mal "zeitgemäßer" gestalten...

Edit: LOL! inzpekta's Antwort hatte ich noch nicht gelesen und nein, es wird kein Bild von sickpuppy


----------



## inzpekta (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Innenraum lackiert**

Schick schick...
Kannst ja mal hier mitmachen...


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Innenraum lackiert**

Der Paketmann war grad da  Gibt gleich ein Fotoupdate


----------



## BENNQ (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Innenraum lackiert**

Super Sache 

Viel Spaß beim auspacken


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Innenraum lackiert**

UPDATE

Meeeega-Paket! Und vor allem meeeega-schnell! Hab am Dienstagabend bestellt  Großes Lob an modulor.de für die schnelle Lieferung 

Und dann gehts auch schon los mit den Bildern:


Da hatte der Paketmann ziemlich zu schleppen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


WTF! Nur Papier!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man kann es auch übertreiben mit der Verpackung!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab noch niemals gesehen, dass alle (!!!) Teile eines Paketinhaltes einzeln doppelt und dreifach in Luftpolterfolie eingewickelt wurden. Ich hab fast eine viertel Stunde mit dem auspacken gebraucht! Die haben abartig viel Klebeband drumgewickelt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier sehen wir die Metall-Spezialfarben "Modern Options" (v.l.n.r. Eisen, Kupfer, dunkle Bronze, Instant Rust, grüne Patina), KK-Plast Polyester Füllspachtelmasse und eine große Dose Druckluftspray.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und hier meine heißersehnten Metallstücke!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aluminium-Streckmetall mit ultrafeinen Maschen (740/m) 20x30 cm.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kupferblech 0,1 mm und 20x30 cm.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Flexibles Alumium Drahtgewebe 15x50 cm.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aluminium Feinlochblech (versetzte Lochung) 0,5 mm und 20x25 cm.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das sieht so genial aus 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier hab ich mal das Kupfer druntergelegt und ohne Blitz.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier das ganze mit Blitz.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So jetzt gehts erstmal wieder in den Keller! Die Standfüße müssen heute noch fertig werden - vielleicht gibts dann noch ein Fotoupdate


----------



## HAWX (19. Mai 2011)

inzpekta schrieb:
			
		

> Habt ihr eigentlich jetzt alle einen Avatar von Sickpuppy?



Ja siehst du ja


----------



## BENNQ (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Innenraum lackiert**

Geile Sachen!!! 

Das sieht bestimmt dann super aus 

Nur diese komischen türkistöne gefallen mir glaub ich nicht


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Innenraum lackiert**

Türkis?! *lach* Nein, das ist kein Türkis Das ist nur die Verpackung von der grünen Patina-Lösung. Das gibt echt schicke Effekte auf Eisen und dem Bronze. Den Effekt auf Kupfer kennt aber wohl jeder.


----------



## Tropics (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Innenraum lackiert**

ich hab meinen selbst abfotografiert  aber ich glaub mich hast du auch nicht gemeint ... 

ich find immernoch dass es supercool aussieht und genau wie sickpuppy gemeint hat, hut ab wenn jemand einen geplanten casecon auch durchzieht. ich hab mir vor einer woche auch einen ausgedacht (etwas mit umgebauten ikea-moebeln und per servo ausfahrbarem mainboard) aber da ich mir sicher bin dass ich es nicht durchziehe lass ichs gleich


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Innenraum lackiert**

Der wird in jedem Fall durchgezogen! Hab jetzt schon so viel Geld reingesteckt, dass es eine absolute Verschwendung wär, wenn ich das Case nicht fertig bauen würde  Und bis jetzt bau ich immernoch voll nach meinem Plan. Klar gab es hier und da auch kleine Abweichungen, aber mehr aus Improvisation, als Planabweichung.

Hier nochmal kurz ein Überblick, was noch zu tun ist:

- Standfüße befestigen
- Seitentüren anbauen
- I/O-Panel anbauen (Stahlblech)
- I/O-Panel bestücken (Taster, Schalter, USB-Hub)
- Messgeräte einbauen
- Messgeräte anschließen
- Frontfenster einbauen
- linkes Seitenfenster mit Radioaktivitätssymbol versehen
- linkes Seitenfenster einbauen
- LED's für das Seitenfenster einbauen / anschließen
- Stahlblech für die rechte Seitentür bearbeiten (STALKER-Schriftzug)
- Beleuchtung einbauen
- HDD-Schacht einbauen
- Lochblech vor und hinter dem HDD-Schacht befestigen
- Lochblech bei der Luftaustrittsöffnung des Netzteils befestigen
- Lüfterblenden anbauen
- Lüfter an der Lüfterblende befestigen
- Einbau der Hardware inkl. Verkabelung

- optische Gestaltung des Gehäuses


Es ist also noch eine Menge zu tun


----------



## BENNQ (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Innenraum lackiert**

Da sind noch einige Sachen zu tun  

Aber das Grundgerüst hast du ja schon mal 

Wenns kein Türkis ist gibts nen daumen


----------



## fornax7.10 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Innenraum lackiert**

Auf geht's!

Auf den "Türkis" effekt bin ich gespannt, ob es wirklich so echt wirkt!

MfG


----------



## Koyote (19. Mai 2011)

DeFenSoOOoR schrieb:
			
		

> Der wird in jedem Fall durchgezogen! Hab jetzt schon so viel Geld reingesteckt, dass es eine absolute Verschwendung wär, wenn ich das Case nicht fertig bauen würde  Und bis jetzt bau ich immernoch voll nach meinem Plan. Klar gab es hier und da auch kleine Abweichungen, aber mehr aus Improvisation, als Planabweichung.
> 
> Hier nochmal kurz ein Überblick, was noch zu tun ist:
> 
> ...



Moin defensor ! 
Spannende Liste. Frontfenster wird interessant !


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Innenraum lackiert**

Er wird nicht nur echt _wirken_ - er ist echt! Mit der Kupferlösung wird grundiert und dann mit der (grünen) Patinalösung drübergegangen. Dann bildet sich in wenigen Minuten bzw. Stunden eine Patina, für die die Natur z.B. auf Kirchendächern Jahre braucht. Das gleiche gilt für die Alterungseffekte von der Eisenfarbe und dem Bronze. Hier wird eben "nachgeholfen", aber im Grunde sieht es genauso aus, wie der natürliche Vorgang.


----------



## Koyote (19. Mai 2011)

Noch ein bisschen verrostetes Material dran ?  Musst mal schauen, gibt im Baumarkt gartenlampen, die extra so einen roststyle haben.


----------



## Tropics (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Innenraum lackiert**

eine gartenlampe ans gehaeuse schrauben? weiss nich ob das so gut wirkt ...


----------



## Koyote (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Innenraum lackiert**

Ne, aber einfach verrostetes ans Gehäuse


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Innenraum lackiert**

Hab doch noch meine 3 rostigen Stahllplatten - siehe HIER

Hab mir heute noch eine große Blechschere besorgt  Am Wochenende wird wieder ordentlich gearbeitet - dann werden die Türen eingebaut, die Füße angebracht und villeicht auch schon das I/O-Panel fertig sein. Freut euch auf tolle Bilder!


----------



## Koyote (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Innenraum lackiert**



DeFenSoOOoR schrieb:


> Hab doch noch meine 3 rostigen Stahllplatten - siehe HIER
> 
> Hab mir heute noch eine große Blechschere besorgt  Am Wochenende wird wieder ordentlich gearbeitet - dann werden die Türen eingebaut, die Füße angebracht und villeicht auch schon das I/O-Panel fertig sein. Freut euch auf tolle Bilder!


 
Tut mir echt Leid  Habe ich übersehen. Sorry.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Innenraum lackiert**

Achtung! Hab heute noch eine Bestellung bei Caseking aufgegeben! Habs per Express bestellt - müsste also morgen da sein. Noch wird aber nix verraten


----------



## Koyote (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Innenraum lackiert**

Wieso nicht ? Will wissen was kommt


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Innenraum lackiert**

Ich möchte hier ein bisschen mehr Spannung reinbringen - wenn ihr vorher schon alles wisst, wird es ja langweilig


----------



## wintobi (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Innenraum lackiert**



DeFenSoOOoR schrieb:


> Achtung! Hab heute noch eine Bestellung bei Caseking aufgegeben! Habs per Express bestellt - müsste also morgen da sein. Noch wird aber nix verraten


 

WFT wo gibt es bei caseking den Express botton??


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Innenraum lackiert**



wintobi schrieb:


> WFT wo gibt es bei caseking den Express botton??


 
Ich sag nur Selbstabholung


----------



## wintobi (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Innenraum lackiert**



DeFenSoOOoR schrieb:


> Ich sag nur Selbstabholung


 

lol cheater!


----------



## chickenwingattack (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Innenraum lackiert**

Interessanter Casecon, werde es mal abonieren.  bin gespannt wie das am Ende aussieht mit dem Blech


----------



## Anpollo (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Innenraum lackiert**

nice casecon! habe es erst eben entdeckt, aber gefällt mir schon richtig gut  hast auf jedenfall ein abo von mir


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Innenraum lackiert**

Beim Frühstück dachte ich mir, es wird Zeit für ein µ-UPDATE 

Hab mal paar Fotos von der (prähistorischen) Blechschere gemacht: 


Mit wenigen Worten: groß, unglaublich schwer, unhandlich, aber scharf wie eine Rasierklinge. Geht selbst durch 1 mm dicken Stahl wie durch Butter  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Damit stutze ich mir meine rostigen Stahlbleche zurecht (ca. 0,5 mm dick).


----------



## Koyote (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Innenraum lackiert**

Na, die würde ich unter mein Bett legen und wenn ein Einbrecher kommt... Schnipp schnapp Finger ab  
Schön, dass du auch dein Werkzeug zeigst


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Innenraum lackiert**

Musst nicht mal Schnipp Schnapp - das Ding über den Schädel gezogen reicht vollkommen  

So, muss jetzt erstmal los - vielleicht gibts heute Nachmittag schon ein neues großes Fotoupdate


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Innenraum lackiert**

Wie versprochen, das heutige UPDATE!

Hab mich den Türen gewidmet - war gar nicht so einfach, die sperrigen Dinger einzubauen...

Los gehts mit einem Testaufbau!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Probeweise zwei Platten mit den Scharnieren zusammengebaut, um zu sehen ob alles reibungslos funktioniert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die kleinen Schrauben halten die schwergängigen Scharniere bombenfest.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So, der Test war erfolgreich - nun gehts mit der rechten Seitentür weiter.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alles ausgemessen und die Teile an der richtigen Stelle befestigt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann das Gehäuse auf das Heck gestellt, um alles besser montieren zu können.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Schrauben müssen große Kräfte aushalten, denn die Seitenwand ist fast 80 cm lang und wiegt verhältnismäßig viel.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Prima! Alles passt. Jetzt noch ein Funktionstest.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Tür geht (fast) reibungslos auf und zu.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nun wird es schwieriger. Das innen lackierte linke Seitenteil muss eingebaut werden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie gehabt wird das Gehäuse zur Montage auf das Heck gestellt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alles kräftig anziehen und auf korrekten Halt überprüfen. Wenn nur eine Schraube locker wäre, könnte das Scharnier mitsamt einem Stück Holz herausbrechen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fertig! Nun noch der Funktionstest und einige kleine Korrekturen, dann ist es soweit ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... die Casecon hat seine zwei Türen bekommen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie man sieht, öffnen die Türen vom Heck aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Heckansicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Später werde ich noch kleine Magnete ergänzen, die die Türen an Ort und Stelle halten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt ist es schon fast ein richtiges Gehäuse - es fehlen nur noch die Füße ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... und die kommen morgen dran!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Im nächsten Bilderupdate bekommt ihr aber erstmal meine Caseking-Bestellung zu sehen  Bis dahin

Grüße 
DeFenSoOOoR


----------



## HAWX (21. Mai 2011)

Ist richtig schick geworden


----------



## Sickpuppy (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Innenraum lackiert**

Suicide doors am Case..Nice one


----------



## Koyote (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Innenraum lackiert**

Hey Defensor !
Die Idee mit den Schanieren ist richtig gut und vor allem sieht man die Schaniere im Geschlossenem Zustand nicht. Echt geil


----------



## _*Andi*_ (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Innenraum lackiert**

ist echt gut geworden..


----------



## HAWX (21. Mai 2011)

_*Andi*_ schrieb:
			
		

> ist echt gut geworden..



Was ist eigentlich mit deinem Mod?


----------



## strelok (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Innenraum lackiert**

Nur weiter so. Mir gefällt jedenfalls was du da machst. Da muss man dich schon sehr loben!


----------



## inzpekta (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Innenraum lackiert**

Nice...

Bin auch voll des Lobes!


----------



## sonnyboy (21. Mai 2011)

DeFenSoOOoR schrieb:
			
		

> Mitteldichte Holzfaserplatte
> 
> Da steht unter Klebstoffe:
> 
> ...



Also ich glaub, ich muß mal präzisieren. Ich weiß, was alles in MDF drin ist. Ich weiß auch, daß Inhaltsstoffe ausdünsten. Aber es ist hahnebüchen zu glauben, daß diese äußerst geringe Mengen schädlich sind. Da müßtest Du im Wald wohnen, denn "schädliche" Ausdünstungen hast Du in jeder Küche oder Wohnstube.


----------



## _*Andi*_ (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Innenraum lackiert**

@ HAWX
Ich habe das Gehäuse getauscht, da es mir nicht mehr gefallen hat.....hab ne EVGA GTX260 und 2GB Corsair XMS2 bekommen
dann lag die Hardware auf dem Mainboardkarton und jetzt in in einem misslungenem Casecon (gibt kein Tagebuch darüber)

jetz bin ich grade am Planen wie mein Casecon werden soll, dass wird aber Richtig gemacht, wird warscheinlich in ein schränkchen kommen , ganz unauffällig....


BTW: wieviele haben jetzt eig. Avatare  von Sickpuppy??also dieses Muster wie ich es hab...

Mfg 
_*Andi*_


----------



## Börga (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Innenraum lackiert**

Die Türen sehen einfach genial aus. 

Bin gespannt was bestellt wurde und wie der Patina-effekt so auf der Farbe aussieht.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Innenraum lackiert**

Danke Leute  Die Caseking-Bestellung ist gestern noch gekommen - bin grad am Fotos machen.


----------



## Koyote (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Innenraum lackiert**

Na auf die Fotos freue ich mich natürlich


----------



## fornax7.10 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Innenraum lackiert**

Fotos passen gut zum Sonntagmorgen

MfG


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Innenraum lackiert**

Sonntagmorgen-UPDATE 

Hier meine Bestellung bei Caseking:

Caseking.de » Modding » Beleuchtung » FlexLights » Lamptron FlexLight Professional - 30 LEDs - orange

Caseking.de » Modding » Beleuchtung » FlexLights » Lamptron FlexLight Standard - 12 LEDs - orange

Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Radiatoren » Einbaublenden » Bitspower Mesh RADGARD 280 Aluminium - black

Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Radiatoren » Einbaublenden » Bitspower Mesh RADGARD 420 Aluminium - black


Und nun zu den Bildern...

So, und los gehts! Hier erstmal ein Überblick.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die 420 mm Radiatorblende ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... und der kleine Bruder mit "nur" 280 mm.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Große kommt in den Deckel, der kleine in den Boden und halten dort meine fünf Prolimatech-Lüfter. Das Zubehör ist sehr umfangreich, z.B. die Entkopplung. Leider fehlen ein paar Muttern für die Lüfterbefestigung ohne Radiator.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann mal schnell den 280er zusammengebaut - ging recht fix 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sieht schon mal gar nicht so übel aus. Dann gleich mal an die 12 Volt-Leitung gesteckt ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... sehr sehr schick, dieses unaufdringliche rote Glühen. Wird sich bestimmt gut im schwarz lackierten Innenraum machen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann der 60 cm LED-Streifen in orange...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... der auch nicht aufdringlich grell leuchtet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zudem ist er wirklich ultraflach, selbstklebend und dazu noch flexibel.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gute Investition 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nun zum kleinen LED-Streifen. Dieser wird die Messgeräte in der Front beleuchten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Er ist etwas greller als der große LED-Streifen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin gespannt wie das mit den Messgeräten aussieht ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab ich schon erwähnt, das orange meine Lieblingsfarbe ist 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mit dieser Bestellung bin ich jetzt bereits bei über 500 Euro angelangt  Hätte nicht gedacht, dass es so teuer wird, aber hey  Mal sehen, ob ich heute noch ein Update hinbekomme, das Wetter ist einfach zu gut, um nicht genutzt zu werden!

Grüße


----------



## HAWX (22. Mai 2011)

Fuer was hast du da 500€ bezahlt? Ein Radi,paar Led-Streifen und 2 Radi-Schablonen?


----------



## Koyote (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Seitentüren befestigt**

Hey Defensor, da hast du echt ne schicke aber auch teure Lieferung. Gefällt mir sehr gut  Die Lüftergitter wären mit das Geld nicht wert, aber naja, Gescmackssache


----------



## inzpekta (22. Mai 2011)

@Hawx
Ich denke er meint insgesamt...


----------



## HAWX (22. Mai 2011)

inzpekta schrieb:
			
		

> @Hawx
> Ich denke er meint insgesamt...



Ja anders kann es nicht sein, aber es kam echt so rueber als waere es nur diese Bestellung gewesen.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Seitentüren befestigt**

Ja natürlich Gesamtpreis für alles bis jetzt. Für die kleine Bestellung wär es wohl etwas übertrieben


----------



## Koyote (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Seitentüren befestigt**

Kann man sich ja anhand der Links ausrechnen


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Seitentüren befestigt**

Nochmal zu den Blenden. Ja, das war wirklich nicht einfach. Das Problem: verfügbare 420er und 280er-Blenden kann man echt an einer Hand abzählen. Davon ist dann dummerweise der Großteil auch noch silberfarbig, was mir gar nicht passt (ok, notfalls hätte ich lackiert). Die wenigen schwarzen Blenden, sind entweder vollkommen hässlich (z.B. Phobya), oder sehr teuer (Bitspower). Natoll. Hab mich dann doch für die Bitspower entschieden, weil sie das beste Zubehör haben und mir die Optik sehr gut gefällt.


----------



## Koyote (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Seitentüren befestigt**

Hätte der Lack für die Blenden, die silber waren mehr gekostet, als die schwarzen Bitspower ?


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Seitentüren befestigt**

Wahrscheinlich nicht, aber dann hätte ich noch für die Entkopplung und passende schwarze Schrauben / Muttern zahlen müssen. Und nicht zu vergessen der Zeitaufwand ...


----------



## Koyote (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Seitentüren befestigt**

Die Schrauben und Muttern hättest du einfach auch lackieren können. Und mal im Ernst, wenn man ein Tagebuch macht, ist es ja wohl klar, das man viel Zeitaufwand braucht. Das ist doch gerade das spaßige ! Außerdem hätte das lackieren nicht so lange gedauert, ist jetzt aber im Endeffekt egal


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Seitentüren befestigt**

Hab nicht viel Freizeit und ich wollte ja auch mal irgendwann mal fertig werden  also lieber ein paar Euro mehr ausgegeben und gleich ein optimales Ergebnis!


----------



## Koyote (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Seitentüren befestigt**

Du willst fertig werden ? Was bist du denn für einer  Ne Spaß  Was machst du als nächstes ?


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Seitentüren befestigt**

Anstatt den Hammer und die Säge zu schwingen bin ich mit meiner Freundin ins Freibad gegangen  Hab jetzt erstmal keine Lust mehr heute noch weiterzubasteln... Morgen sind dann die Füße dran.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Seitentüren befestigt**

So, meld mich mal wieder von der Casemod-Front! Hatte paar Probleme mit dem PC (merkwürdige, unreprozierbare Freezes im Desktop), konnte also bis heute morgen hier nichts schreiben. Morgen erfolgt dann das nächste Bilderupdate! Bis dahin

Grüße


----------



## BENNQ (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Seitentüren befestigt**

Wenn der Pc wieder funktioniert is ja gut  PCs haben halt manchmal auch keinen Bock xD

Freu mich auf das Update morgen  !


----------



## fornax7.10 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Seitentüren befestigt**

Mit PCs lösen wir Probleme die wir ohne sie nicht hätten

Freu mich aufs Update!


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Seitentüren befestigt**

Vorhin schon wieder ein Freeze. Musik läuft weiter, auch die Hintergrund-Diashow wechselt alle 10 sec wie es sein sollte, aber Maus und Tastatur verweigern ihren Dienst. Gleich mal Prime95 anschmeißen 

Edit: Hab mal kurz Prime95 und danach CoreDamage anlaufen lassen - alles normal. Wenns jetzt arg instabil gewesen wär, würde er innerhalb weniger Sekunden einfrieren. Also erstmal abwarten


----------



## L.B. (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Seitentüren befestigt**

Wenn der Rechner "richtig" einfriert, müsste auch die Musik stocken und sonst nichts mehr passieren. Das Problem, das du hast, könnte ein defekter Treiber sein, der Probleme macht.


----------



## Koyote (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Seitentüren befestigt**



DeFenSoOOoR schrieb:


> Vorhin schon wieder ein Freeze. Musik läuft weiter, auch die Hintergrund-Diashow wechselt alle 10 sec wie es sein sollte, aber Maus und Tastatur verweigern ihren Dienst. Gleich mal Prime95 anschmeißen
> 
> Edit: Hab mal kurz Prime95 und danach CoreDamage anlaufen lassen - alles normal. Wenns jetzt arg instabil gewesen wär, würde er innerhalb weniger Sekunden einfrieren. Also erstmal abwarten


 
Passiert bei mir auch manchmal, dann wird angezeigt, das der AMD Treiber spackt, naja Onboard Graka habe ich


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Seitentüren befestigt**

Eine kleine Miniumfrage: Wie sollen die Standfüße aussehen? Hab mal 3 Varianten als Skizzen zur Auswahl:

Ganz klassisch: durchgehend über die ganze länge, vorne und hinten jeweils im 45° Winkel abgeschrägt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Variante 2 bietet im Grunde das gleiche wie Variante 1, nur ist in der Mitte eine Einkerbung, ebenfalls mit zwei Schrägen im 45° Winkel (ca. halbe Höhe des Standfußes).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Variante 3 bietet zwei solcher Einkerbungen wie Variante 3 und dritteln in etwa den Standfuß.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was gefällt euch am besten? Oder habt ihr einen ganz anderen Vorschlag? Grüße


----------



## SirToctor (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Seitentüren befestigt**

ein absolut tolles Projekt!
Kriegst n Abo von mir! war ja zuerst sehr skeptisch, wegen dem dicken Holz, aber du verarbeitest alles echt gut und denke, dieser robuste, nicht cleane Style passt auch sehr gut zu Stalker 

freu mich auf die nächsten Updates - auf die Folien vorallem und auf das Lochgitter (darf ich fragen, wie viel das bei modulor gekostet hat?).

Beste Grüße


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Seitentüren befestigt**

Hi SirToctor,

die ganze Bestellung bei modulor hat knapp 100 € gekostet, davon waren aber die Effekt-Farben mit knapp 65 € das teuerste. Die Metalle waren im Vergleich dazu spottbillig


----------



## BENNQ (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Seitentüren befestigt**

Also Variante 1 is zu langweilig 

Ich würd 2 nehmen 

Aber aucf keinen Fall 1 xD


----------



## Börga (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Seitentüren befestigt**

Variante 2 sieht ganz gut aus. Variante 3 hingegen schon übertrieben.


----------



## Koyote (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Seitentüren befestigt**

Hey Defensor !
Ich würde 3 nehmen, 2 finde ich auch noch zu öde.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Seitentüren befestigt**

Hallo zusammen! So das Tagespensum wurde (fast) geschafft. Leider sind mir heute gleich zwei mehr oder weniger fatale Fehler unterlaufen  Jaaaa, ich habe bewusst auf das Wort "fail" verzichtet! Denn ich finde es einfach nur abartig - ein bisschen deutsche Sprache sollte man sich selbst hier und vielleicht auch gerade hier im PCGH-Forum erhalten  

Bilder folgen in wenigen Minuten


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Seitentüren befestigt**

UPDATE

Wie versprochen waren heute die Füße dran. Bei meiner "Mini-Umfrage" hat ja Variante 1 keine Chance gehabt  War mir aber auch klar, denn es sieht ja wirklich langweilig aus. Blieben nur Variante 2 und 3 übrig. Ich konnte mich einfach nicht zwischen den beiden entscheiden, eine Münze werfen wollte ich aber auch nicht  Also habe ich die Dame des Hauses gefragt, was ihr besser gefallen würde, denn schließlich kommt das Monster später in unser gemeinsames Arbeitszimmer. Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn - Variante 3 ist der Sieger! Und nun zu den Bildern und meinen heutigen Fehlern...

Los gehts! Es müssen vier Latten (zwei für jede Seite) zugeschnitten werden). Plötzlich geht die Maschine ungewöhnlich schwer... Im ersten Moment denk' ich mir nichts dabei. Dann stopp ich das Ding vorsichtshalber doch lieber, um nachzusehen (es hat ja schon einmal gebrannt)...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... Autsch! Voll in den Tisch geschnitten  Den haben wir erst vor zwei Wochen bei Ikea gekauft (fragt lieber nicht, wie teuer der war...)! Natoll 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was solls, gibt schlimmeres, z.B. wenn Madame das mitbekommt  Hehe.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier hab ich jetzt die vier Rohlinge soweit fertig.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Kanten abschrägen und paarweise sortieren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann mit Spezialkleber jeweils zwei zusammenkleben. Wie immer zur Sicherheit ein paar Nägel extra!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sieht soweit ganz gut aus. Aber nun kommt noch der schwierige Teil! Die Aussparungen müssen rein - und diesmal müssen zwei Platten gleichzeitig geschnitten werden!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Erst wird angezeichnet und nochmal auf absolute Parallelität geachtet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann gehts auch schon zu Sache ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die ersten sehen gut aus ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... aber ausgerechnet beim Letzten Stück verschneide ich mich aber völlig  Nur eine Schräge ist richtig, die andere hat einen viel zu steilen Winkel und die Gerade ist absolut konvex geworden! Das ist wirklich sehr sehr ärgerlich... Aber ich hab' ja extra Spachtelmasse gekauft! Das bekomm ich also wieder hin 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So, die Füße sind soweit fertig.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nun mal Probeliegen auf dem Gehäuseboden!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde, es sieht ganz akzeptabel aus - die finale Beurteilung kann man aber erst geben, wenn die Füße befestigt sind. Das dauert aber noch solange, bis ich mit der Spachtelmasse den Fehler beseitigt habe!

Bis dahin - einen Schönen Abend!
DeFenSoOOoR


----------



## Koyote (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Standfüße sind fertig**

Sieht geil aus, und die Makke im Tisch ist doch auch super, wird dich immer an die Schöne zeit beim Modden erinnern. Das die Madame die 3. Variante wählt war ja wohl klar, wenn Koyote das schon schreibt 
MfG Koyote


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Standfüße sind fertig**

 Also werde ich morgen dann die ganzen Fugen und Löcher zuspachteln und dann gehts auf jeden Fall mit den rostigen Stahlblechen weiter. Das I/O-Panel wartet!


----------



## BENNQ (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Standfüße sind fertig**

Koyote du Frau 

Sieht doch ganz gut aus !!! Nur würd ich die Füße noch nen halben cm nach innen versetzten!


----------



## L.B. (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Standfüße sind fertig**

Ich würde zur persönlichen Sicherheit erst mal den Schnitt im Tisch zuspachteln, schließlich wollen wir nicht, dass du ein paar Wochen ausfällst und es keine Updates mehr gibt. 

So schlimm finde ich den Fehler am Standfuß nicht, zumindest kommt er auf den Bildern nicht deutlich rüber.


----------



## SirToctor (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Standfüße sind fertig**



L.B. schrieb:


> Ich würde zur persönlichen Sicherheit erst mal den Schnitt im Tisch zuspachteln, schließlich wollen wir nicht, dass du ein paar Wochen ausfällst und es keine Updates mehr gibt.
> 
> So schlimm finde ich den Fehler am Standfuß nicht, zumindest kommt er auf den Bildern nicht deutlich rüber.



würde ich auch machen...dann schleifste den tisch grob ab, beizt ihn nochmal, und kannst sogar sagen, du hast extra was für deine frau gemoddet  (kannst ja noch irgendwas reinschreiben )

Ich finde, du solltest die Füße, bzw. den Boden indirekt beleuchten...bei der schönen Form sieht das bestimmt klasse aus. Und was ich noch machen würde (sorry, wenn ich zu weit aushole) - die beiden Fußstreben in der Front und hinten mit Lochblech verbinden...da kommt noch mehr Industrielook auf, wie ich finde...am Besten schön dreckiges Lochblech, vlt. etwas angekokelt oder so ^^


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Standfüße sind fertig**

@ SirToctor

Also du meinst, vorne und hinten die beiden Standfüße quer mit Lochblech verbinden? Das klingt gar nicht mal so schlecht!  Ich hab leider nicht mehr genügend dafür. Da muss ich eventuell nochmal was nachbestellen. Mit Beleuchtung muss ich mal schauen. Hab z.B. noch je ein Pärchen CCFL's in rot, grün und blau rumliegen... Ist also auf jeden Fall vorgemerkt!

War gerade im Künstler-Bedarf und hab mir einen riesigen Pott mit Acryl-Grundierung gekauft. Damit grundiere ich das ganze Gehäuse. Dazu noch eine kleine Tube mit weißer Acrylfarbe für den S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Schriftzug im schwarzen Innenraum. Der Verkäufer (so ein älterer Herr) hat aus Neugier gefragt, wofür ich denn soviel Grundierung brauche. Als ich dann geantwortet habe, ich baue gerade an einer CaseCon im Stalker-Style, hättet ihr sein Gesicht sehen sollen Jetzt hat er ein neues Thema für seinen Stammtisch


----------



## BENNQ (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Standfüße sind fertig**

Wie willst du den Schriftzug umsetzten? 

Die Ideeen von SirToctor hören sich wirklich nicht schlecht an...


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Standfüße sind fertig**

Mit nem Pinsel  Nein, schon klar, was du meinst. Na ich werde mir sicherlich eine Schablone anfertigen. Die brauch ich ja auch für mein Metallblech. Oder ich mach es mit Klebeband und schneide mir da die Buchstaben raus. Wird sich schon eine Lösung dafür finden, mal schauen.

So, ich denk ich bastel erstmal weiter


----------



## Darkfleet85 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Standfüße sind fertig**

Cool, isch schau hier immer wieder rein, Holzgehäuse sind einfach Klasse  Jetzt noch alles schön clean Spachteln 

PS: Der Tisch-Fail ist lustig , vorallem weil du so weit reingesägt hast


----------



## SirToctor (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Standfüße sind fertig**

freut mich wenn dir das gefällt  hast halt auch n cooles projekt - und gerade bei diesem industrie - dirty look find ich kann man da viel machen...vlt. siehts auch geil aus, wenn man die rot/weiß gestreift macht und es dann "dry-brushed" ... rot weiß wegen Meiler-Türmen ... und dry brushen, falls das jmd noch nicht gehört hat, heißt einfach einen borstenpinsel nehmen, dann halt farbe drauf machen (grau vlt. oder braun/schwarz) und die farbe am pinsel antrocknen lassen, wenn es fast getrocknet ist über das lackierte drüber...dadurch ergibt sich ein feiner "used" look...oder falls du eine spritzpistole hast, schneid das lochblech etwas kaputt in der mitte..sodass es ein paar macken hat, und sprühe dann nur von hinten rostbraun drauf...dadurch kommt der effekt, dass diese blende wirklich rostet auf  jedenfalls klappt das bei modellen sehr gut 

und ps: genauso meinte ich das mit hinten und vorne

freu mich drauf, wie es weitergeht!


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Standfüße sind fertig**

@ Darkfleet85 Danke!

@ SirToctor "dry-brushed" heißt hierzulande Trockepinseltechnik  Mit einem Pinsel ganz ganz wenig Farbe aufnehmen und dann nochmal über Küchenrolle drüberwischen. Damit lassen sich wunderbar Erhebungen auf Bildern betonen, oder ganz feine Farbakzente setzen (mit den richtigen Farben eben auch Alterungseffekte). Ich denke, ich werde die Lochgitter entweder natur lassen (Aluminium) oder mit meinen Spezialfarben behandeln. Die Metallplatten werden "Einschusslöcher" bekommen und an einigen Stellen vielleicht auch Kratzer (Zonenviecher )...

So die Bilder warten auf ihre Bearbeitung. Das Update folgt in Kürze!


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Standfüße sind fertig**

UPDATE

Heute stand auf dem Programm: Fehler mit der Spachtelmasse korrigieren und die Füße am Gehäuse anbringen!

War Heute im Shop für Künstlerbedarf und hab eine große 1 Liter Dose Acrylgrundierung gekauft. Der Preis natürlich wieder eine Frechheit, aber was will man machen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dazu noch eine kleine Tube Acrylfarbe titanweiß.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So dann mal die PE-Spachtelmasse rausgeholt und gelesen, wie die verwendet wird. In der großen Dose ist der Grundstoff, eine hellgraue Masse (242 Gramm - wer denkt sich solche krummen Werte aus???). Dazu gibts dann die kleine Tube, darin ist orangefarbener Härter. Der muss im Verhältnis von 100:2 bis 100:3 zugegeben werden. Ähm ja... Wie bitte soll ich das abwiegen? Hab keine Waage dafür und ich wollt nur soviel anmischen wie ich wirklich brauche. Hab das dann so nach Gefühl gemacht  Außerdem ist bei dem Zeug noch eine Kleinigkeit zu beachten: ist der Härter einmal untergemischt, ist das Zeug nach fünf Minuten knüppelhart! Nach 20 Minuten kann man es dann schleifen... Also schnell sein!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So mein allererster Versuch mit einer Spachtelmasse auf Kunststoffbasis. Die Konstistens erinnert sehr stark an die von einem bekannten Frischkäse ("Mhh Ex****, keiner ..." <-- das sollte keine Werbung sein!!!) 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Auftragen der zähen Masse war nicht gerade komfortabel ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... dafür kann sich selbst das (ungeschliffene) Ergebnis schon durchaus sehen lassen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Zeug härtet wirklich sehr schnell aus!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So dann die große Lücke in der rechten Seitenwand stopfen ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... und natürlich die Schräge unter dem künftigen I/O-Panel begradigen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nach 20 Minuten habe ich dann angefangen mit schleifen ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... und bin vom Ergebnis durchaus überzeugt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So nun zum zweiten Teil des Tagesprogramms: Die fertigen Standfüße an der Gehäuseunterseite befestigen. Alles wie immer mit dem Spezialleim beschmiert! In den Einkerbungen habe ich jeweils 2 Schrauben versenkt, die sich auch in Gehäuseboden verankern. Zusätzlich natürlich von oben durch den Gehäuseboden noch ein paar Nägel!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fertig! Hier das Gesamtergebnis im Überblick!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Meilenstein ist geschafft! Die gesamte Holzkonstruktion ist nun komplett! Der Rechner steht auf seinen eigenen Füßen und hat Türen!  Jetz sind die gesamten Holzarbeiten erledigt, von nun an wird nur noch Metall und Plexiglas am Gehäuse verbaut


----------



## Sickpuppy (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Standfüße sind fertig**

Die gekaufte Grundierung und die Farbe sind 1A, das kann ich dir versichern  Hoffe dass man bald kein Holz mehr sieht.

Die Löcher der Schrauben hättest du aber mal vorbohren können  Gut dass man das nicht sieht


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Standfüße sind fertig**



Sickpuppy schrieb:


> Die gekaufte Grundierung und die Farbe sind 1A, das kann ich dir versichern



Für den Preis will ich das auch hoffen 



Sickpuppy schrieb:


> Die Löcher der Schrauben hättest du aber mal vorbohren können  Gut dass man das nicht sieht



Ich hab keinen so kleinen Holzbohrer. Hab nur nen 4er Steinbohrer, aber der nützt mir bei 4er Schrauben auch nich viel  und nein, ich red' mich nicht raus


----------



## Orka45 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Holzarbeiten beendet!!!**

Autsch die "Spax" Schrauben die du verwendest sind nicht das optimale.
Ich rate dir zu orginalen "Spax" mit Torx Kopf.
Die teueren davon fräsen sich selbst ins Holz und stoppen dann rechtzeitig ab.
Mit diesen billigen hab ich bislang überhaupt keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht -> siehe gespalten.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Standfüße sind fertig**

@ Orka45 Die sind jetz drin, die mach ich nicht nochmal raus  Außerdem hälts ja. Aber danke für den Tipp, werd mal nach sowas ausschau halten!


----------



## Sickpuppy (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Holzarbeiten beendet!!!**

Das Gute ist ja, dass man die Schrauben nicht sieht. Also isses wurscht, solange sie halten.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Holzarbeiten beendet!!!**

Morgen stehen die ersten Metallarbeiten an! Dann wird es richtig spannend


----------



## Koyote (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Holzarbeiten beendet!!!**

Ha ha ha ha hallo Defensor !
Sieht richtig gut aus, was du da baust ! Das 3. Fußlayout sieht einfach geil aus. Kommt da am Ende noch Licht unter Case, das aus den 2 Einkerbungen leuchtet ?


----------



## inzpekta (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Holzarbeiten beendet!!!**

Durch die vorgeschlagene Unterbodenbeleuchtung würde Dein Case mehr "strahlen"...

Super Arbeit!


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Holzarbeiten beendet!!!**

Da ihr euch eine Unterbodenbeleuchtung so sehr wünscht, werde ich auch eine einbauen  Wahrscheinlich mit LED-Streifen... muss ich dann eben nochmal bestellen. Welche Farbe?!


----------



## Koyote (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Holzarbeiten beendet!!!**

Ja, wird bestimmt gut aussehen.
Shit, jetzt habe ich die 999 Beiträge, 1000 will ich nicht, kann hier also nicht mehr posten


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Holzarbeiten beendet!!!**

Heute wird es metallisch! Muss mir gleich noch die passende Playlist mit Metallica zusammenstellenGeplant ist das I/O-Panel und vielleicht auch schon die Metallplatte mit dem STALKER-Schriftzug. Hier mal zwei Skizzen davon:

I/O-Panel



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blech für die Seite. Die einzelnen Buchstaben werden aus dem Metall geschnitten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sickpuppy (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Holzarbeiten beendet!!!**

Der Schriftzug wird kniffelig. Eine ruhige Hand wünsch ich. Bilder machen nicht vergessen


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Holzarbeiten beendet!!!**

Hab es mir gearde mehrmals durch den Kopf gehen lassen - den Schriftzug selber zu versuchen ist absolut unmöglich  Hab mich aber gerade mit einem Unternehmen in der Nähe in Verbindung gesetzt, die Lasercut und Wasserstrahl anbieten... Mal sehen wie teuer das wird.


----------



## D4K1NE (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Holzarbeiten beendet!!!**

howdy 
nette Casecon! Machst dir ja richtig viel arbeit Spachtelst du noch mit Feinspachtel über die grob gespachtelten Stellen?
Viel Erfolg noch


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Holzarbeiten beendet!!!**

Hat jetzt jedeer hier im Forum diesen Avatar? Echt bitter 

@zllukSkullz Danke! Nö, wird nicht noch feiner gespachtelt. Den Rest macht die Grundierung, die Farbe bzw. der Lack. Das muss so aussehen


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Holzarbeiten beendet!!!**

Hab mich an die Metallarbeiten gemacht. Das Ausschneiden der Platte war quasi ein Kinderspiel und das Resultat kann sich sehen lassen! Dann musste ich ja die Aussparungen und Löcher (für Front-USB und die Taster / Schalter) irgendwie reinbringen. Nach fast zwei Stunden musste ich aufgeben! So enthusiastisch wie ich die Arbeit begonnen habe, so jäh hat es sein Ende genommen  Bilder folgen leider erst morgen, aber soviel vorweg: ich muss mir etwas neues für den Zuschnitt überlegen - so wird es nicht funktionieren


----------



## Sickpuppy (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Holzarbeiten beendet!!!**

Ach herrje, what happend? Wie hast du versucht die Platten zu schneiden? Und welche Platten überhaupt? Und womit denn? Wars sonnig draussen? Wurde der kaffee zu schnell kalt? ähmm.. sry

Bilder seh ich auch keine. Jetzt mach ich mir Sorgen.
Bloss nicht aufgeben.


----------



## L.B. (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Holzarbeiten beendet!!!**

Wieso beommst du keine Löcher in das Material? Mit einem guten Bohrer dürfte das bei 0,5mm starkem Material ohne Probleme funktonieren, selbst wenn es Stahl ist. 

P.S. Immer her mit Bildern, damit wir uns einen Eindruck von der Lage verschaffen können.  
P.P.S. Metallarbeiten sind schon was anderes als Holzarbeiten, trotzdem ist es mit Geduld und dem richtigen Equipment zu schaffen.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Holzarbeiten beendet!!!**

UPDATE

Ja, hab mich dann doch noch durchgerungen, die Bilder zu bearbeiten, obwohl ich gerade gar keine Lust mehr habe... Was ein Ärgernis aber auch 

Alles fing so schön an... Eine schöne Platte ausgesucht, alles angezeichnet...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... und ausgeschnitten! Die Blechschere ist schon ziemlich schwer, aber dann auch noch das Blech schneiden - Schwerstarbeit!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier das Resultat.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und mal eben an seine spätere Position gebracht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dann fing der Ärger an - Das Loch / die Aussparung für das Front-USB-Hub auschneiden... Aber wie? Stahlbohrer? Fehlanzeige! Blechschere? Zu groß! Irgendwie hab ich es dann mit jedem Werkzeug bearbeitet, was im Keller zu finden war - aber keines ist so recht dafür geeignet gewesen. Zuletzt hab ich es dann noch mit einem alten Stahlsägeblatt für die Stichsäge versucht, aber das war ein großer Fehler. Es hat nur unglaublichen Lärm gemacht und am Ende, ist das Blatt abgebrochen  Hab dann resigniert aufgegeben. Wie soll ich das bearbeiten? Aber jetzt bitte nicht mit feilen kommen, ich stell mich nicht nen halben Tag dafür in Keller und feile alles aus... Bohren? Loch an Loch oder was? Wäre eine Idee, aber das muss auch besser gehen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grüße
D.


----------



## BENNQ (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Holzarbeiten beendet!!!**

Das Werkzeug für sowas heißt Dremel  

Damit ist das ein leichtes!!!

Aber die Platte sieht Hammer aus 

Wärs nich auch cool wenn dus iwie so suschneidest das die USB schnittstellen gerade so erreicht werden können? Also gewollt 'unsauber' halt


----------



## Sickpuppy (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Holzarbeiten beendet!!!**

Komisch dass das mit der Stichsäge nicht geklappt hat, drauf hättei ich jetzt gesetzt. Eine Nummer radikaler wäre dann noch die Flex bei der du aber am Ende um Feilen nicht herumkommst. 

Lass den Kopf nicht hängen. Das ist noch was zu machen.


----------



## D4K1NE (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Holzarbeiten beendet!!!**

Hmmm... die Flex würd ich mir verkneifen, geht schnell in die Hose.
Beim Bohren kommstr du auch nicht ums feilen rum....
Ich würd dir nen Dremel empfehlen, kostet ca. 60 EUR und praktisch für fast alles zu nutzen was mit Mods am PC zu tun hat (auch andere Bastelprojekte profitieren davon). Fräsen, bohren, schneiden, schleifen, polieren, gravieren, etc. Alles mit einem Tool, einfach nur Top!

Lass den Kopf nicht hängen

Achja, ich würde das nächste mal die Platte nicht mitten aus dem Blech schneiden, sonder direkt vom Rand weg. Spart Material und Arbeit


----------



## L.B. (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Holzarbeiten beendet!!!**

Mit der Stichsäge hätte das gehen müssen. Hast du das richtige Blatt (feine Zahnung) genutzt, den Pendelhub auf 0 gestellt und eine niedrige Ausgangsleistung eingestellt? Wenn die Säge noch auf "Holz-Mode" gestanden hat, ist es kein Wunder, das es nicht funktioniert hat. Ansonsten ist ein Dremel auch eine gute Anschaffung, wobei ich persönlich eher die Stichsöge bevorzugen würde. Wenn das nicht hilft, musst du mal herumfragen, ob zufällig jemand einen Plasmaschneider im Keller liegen hat, den du dir ausleihen könntest.


----------



## fornax7.10 (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Holzarbeiten beendet!!!**



zllukSkullz schrieb:


> Achja, ich würde das nächste mal die Platte nicht mitten aus dem Blech schneiden, sonder direkt vom Rand weg. Spart Material und Arbeit


 
Oh ja auf jeden Fall

Stichsäge ftw!


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Holzarbeiten beendet!!!**



zllukSkullz schrieb:


> Achja, ich würde das nächste mal die Platte nicht mitten aus dem Blech schneiden, sonder direkt vom Rand weg. Spart Material und Arbeit



Man siehts auf den Bildern nicht so ganz, aber da sind leider kleine Löcher in der Platte, deswegen konnte ich nicht direkt am Rand beginnen  Und Material hab ich selbst abgesehen davon mehr als genug 

Dremel - das wär wirklich was! Ich fahr morgen zum Baumarkt, da schau ich nach vernünftigen Stahlbohrern, neuen Vidia-Stichsägenblättern und guck mal was so nen Dremelteil kostet.


----------



## inzpekta (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Holzarbeiten beendet!!!**

Wenn Du zum Baumarkt fährst versuche so ein Sägeblatt zu finden: Bosch U30RF
Die sind für solche Arbeiten genau richtig. Keine Zähne, somit kein verkanten und immer den Freischnitt...

Wenn Du den Dremel nimmst, besorg genügend Trenn- und/ oder Diamantscheiben dazu... die sind schnell alle!

Und sollten alle Stricke reißen kann ich Dir anbieten, das ich das nach Deiner Zeichnung anfertigen lasse. Wird dann nur das Porto kosten!
Sowas machen wir hier jeden Tag. Und wenn wir kein passendes Stanzwerkzeug haben, dann nehmen wir auch Flex und Feile.


----------



## Ciddy (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Holzarbeiten beendet!!!**

also beim Dremel würd ich dann auch auf die Speedclick Trennscheiben setzen


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Holzarbeiten beendet!!!**

Danke! Ich guck mal nach so einem Bosch-Sägeblatt aus Keramik (?!). Hab wie gesagt auch schon so eine Firma angeschrieben, die Lasercut und mit Wasserstrahl arbeiten. Haben aber noch nicht geantwortet.


----------



## Koyote (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Holzarbeiten beendet!!!**

Schade, das es nichts geworden ist, aber die Platte sieht geil aus, vom "Muster" her, ich lieeebe diesen Gammelstyle ! Ach man, da spiele ich ja fast mit dem gedanken mir auch ein Case zu bauen


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Holzarbeiten beendet!!!**

"Gammelstyle" ftw


----------



## affli (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Holzarbeiten beendet!!!**

Sieht soweit ja ganz gut aus bei dir. 

Ist das Gehäuse aus OSB-Platten nicht zünftig schwer geworden? 
Vielleicht wär alternativ Sperrholz praktischer gewesen.. 

Das mit dem Blech wird schon klappen, ist halt auch eher genügen Dick und dementsprechend Robust. 
Wie gesagt, mit einem Dremel oder passender Sticksäge ist der Ausschitt rasch und sauber getan!


----------



## D4K1NE (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Holzarbeiten beendet!!!**

Von Dremel gibt es ein Set mit dem 300er Modell, n paar aufsätze und noch ein Dremel im kleinformat für Feinarbeiten. Kostet bei mir im Baumarkt 60,- EUR. Das werd ich mir die Tage auch holen und dann geht es dem Antec und dem Phantom ans blech bzw. den Kunstoff


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Holzarbeiten beendet!!!**



affli schrieb:


> Ist das Gehäuse aus OSB-Platten nicht zünftig schwer geworden?



Nein, nicht im Vergleich zu meinem alten Thermaltake Armor-Gehäuse. Das wog leer knapp 16 kg. Klar ist das Holz-Monster nicht leicht, aber gerade in Anbetracht der Ausmaße nicht wirklich schwer. Sicherlich gibt es leichtere Alternativen zur Konstruktion. Aber wegen der Größe wird das dann schnell sehr teuer.

Mach mich gleich auf den Weg zum Baumarkt. Heute Abend gibts dann natürlich noch ein Bilderupdate vom Einkauf


----------



## Chillex (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Holzarbeiten beendet!!!**

Wieso erst Abends....ich war noch nie gut im warten ...


----------



## inzpekta (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Holzarbeiten beendet!!!**

Nun lass ihn doch erst mal Geld ausgeben...


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Holzarbeiten beendet!!!**

Knapp 100 € leichter bin ich vom Baumarkt zurückgekehrt... und habe nun für euch Bilder im Gepäck 

UPDATE

Und los gehts... Klar wie Klarlack - aber bitte seidenmatt  Für den Wucherpreis kann man doch glatt mal vier nehmen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Stahlsägebläter für die Pendelhubstichsäge. Es gab keine Sägeblätter aus Keramik 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schön zu erkennen die sehr feine Zahnung. Hoffentlich taugen die Dinger was!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein neuer Satz Stahlbohrer - bei meinem dünnen Blech reichen wohl auch die billigen Dinger 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Satz Trennscheiben ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine Perserkatze ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... eine Perserkatze?! WTF! Nein, die gabs natürlich nicht im Baumarkt  Darf ich vorstellen: unser etwa zwei Jahre alter Perserkater "Joghurt"! Das neugierige Vieh ist ziemlich fotogen und drängelt sich gerne vor die Kamera, wenn ich gerade meine neuen Sachen fotografieren will 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... und richtig spannend findet er meine neueste Errungenschaft: einen Dremel-300 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für 50 Euronen im Baumarkt - da hab ich zugeschlagen! Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle für den Tipp 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alles in einer schicker Box.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dazu gabs ein 30teiliges Zubehör-Set mit allem, was man so braucht. Zusätzlich hab ich aber trotzdem die Trennscheiben gekauft.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Frisch motiviert gehts morgen gleich wieder in den Keller und ran ans Blech!


----------



## fornax7.10 (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Holzarbeiten beendet!!!**

Wieso nicht noch heute? Im Keller sind die Lichtverhältnisse doch immer gleich 

Schöne Sachen haste da! Und lass mich raten, die Lacke haben 7,90 &euro gekostet.

Dremel ftw!

MfG


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Holzarbeiten beendet!!!**

Nur 6,99 €  Aber trotzdem - absoluter Wucher!


----------



## Sickpuppy (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Holzarbeiten beendet!!!**

Wasn geiler Name für eine Katze. Bei unserem Stubentiger passt eigentlich nur "Depp" als Name.

Die Sägeblätter sollten gehen. 
Schööööner Dremel.


----------



## BENNQ (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Holzarbeiten beendet!!!**

Schicker Dremel  

Boah und was für eine schöne Katzte  ich erwarte ab jetzt immer Fotos mit ihr/ihm


----------



## Börga (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Holzarbeiten beendet!!!**

DIe Perserkatze ist ja mal genial, mit dem Foto von ihr/ihm(?) und dem Dremel köntne man glatt Werbung machen 

Bin sehr gespannt auf das nächste Update, diesmal wird es wohl kein Problem mehr sein


----------



## fornax7.10 (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Holzarbeiten beendet!!!**

Stimmt die Frage nach dem Geschlecht ist berechtigt: Man kann der, die oder sogar das() Joghurt sagen: Quelle

Das mit der Dremelwerbung ist echt gut


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Holzarbeiten beendet!!!**

Hab doch geschrieben: unser Kater... Da dürfte ja wohl alles klar sein (nagut, seine Eier ist er natürlich los, hehe) 

Hier nochmal ein paar etwas ältere Bilder von Joghurt  Natürlich ohne Dremel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße
D.


----------



## Koyote (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Holzarbeiten beendet!!!**

Man ist deine Kätchen süß  Will auch mal sowas, aber ich glaube noch mehr Haustiere wollen meine eltern nicht. Wenn mal ein paar nicht mehr existieren hole ich mir auch so ein schönes Tier...


----------



## fornax7.10 (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Holzarbeiten beendet!!!**

 Katzen sind chillig!

Ähh wieso bist du nicht im Keller am arbeiten?

Meine Eltern wollen leider garkeine Haustiere


----------



## inzpekta (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Holzarbeiten beendet!!!**

Für's nächste Mal:
Bosch U30RF@ebay

Die Dinger sind ihr Geld wert!

BTW: Netter Einkauf...


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Holzarbeiten beendet!!!**

@ inzpekta

Hättest du das nicht früher posten können  Für die billig-Dinger aus dem Baumarkt hab ich für zwei Stück 7 € bezahlt... Jetzt ärger ich mich schon ein bisschen


----------



## Koyote (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Holzarbeiten beendet!!!**

Das ist echt blöd... Wirst du aber schon verkraften


----------



## inzpekta (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Holzarbeiten beendet!!!**

Ich denke du willst schnell fertig werden... 

Mit Versand und abhängig vom Verkäufer wartest Du da schon mal ne Woche drauf...
Kauf doch! Die anderen kann man immer noch für andere Materialien nehmen. Halten dann bestimmt auch länger...
Rausgeschmissen sind die 7,- nicht...

Achte auf die Werkzeugaufnahme. Deinen Bildern nach hast Du ne Black&Decker Stichsäge...?


----------



## affli (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Holzarbeiten beendet!!!**

Schau mal an, mit den Hilfsmittel wirds ein leichtes dein Ausschnitte zu machen.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Holzarbeiten beendet!!!**

Dremel ftw! 

Hätte nie gedacht, dass es so ein Kinderspiel sein würde! Bilder folgen natürlich!


----------



## BENNQ (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Holzarbeiten beendet!!!**

Hab ich doch gesagt 

Super das es jetzt funktioniert hat 

Und BILDER bidde


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Holzarbeiten beendet!!!**

UPDATE

Mir fehlen wirklich die Worte - das Ding ist sein Geld mehr als wert! Nochmals vielen Dank an dieser Stelle für den Tipp mit dem Dremel 

Und nun zu den Bildern! Betrachten wir am besten nochmals die Ausgangssituation:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine echte Katastrophe!

Hab noch nie mit so einem Ding gearbeitet, aber es ist wirklich einfach zu bedienen. Ein Schubregler in zehn Stufen steuert die Drehzahl (10000 bis 33000 u/min). Hab gleich  eine Trennscheibe draufmontiert - auch das ging supereinfach! Was für ein Feuerwerk 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nach einer kurzen Einarbeitungszeit, hab ich das kleine und leichte Gerät ziemlich gut unter Kontrolle gehabt. Das Resultat:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weiter gehts! Die Löcher für die Taster - auch kein großes Problem. Einfach ein Loch gebohrt, den Rest ausgefräst und zum Schluss die Ränder glattpoliert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier die drei Löcher für die Schalter (LED's). Mit einem kleinen 3er-Stahlbohrer vorgebohrt, den Rest mit der Trennscheibe weggefräst. Zum Schluss wieder poliert und abgerundet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Resultat kann sich sehen lassen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mal eben an das Gehäuse rangehalten...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... und dann die Taster / Schalter montiert. So wird es dann später aussehen. Natürlich wird die Platte noch mit Klarlack überzogen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das hat ziemlich gut geklappt! Jetzt bin ich zuversichtlich, auch den STALKER-Schriftzug auf der großen Metallplatte selbst ausschneiden zu können! Morgen gehts los


----------



## Sickpuppy (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update I/O-Panel fertig!**

Siehste. Ente gut Alles gut. 
Ich glaub ich eier mal zum Baumarkt. Du warst bei Obi nicht wahr?


----------



## BENNQ (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update I/O-Panel fertig!**

Sieht echt super aus!!!

Boah ich freu mich schon auf weitere Metallarbeiten!! Das ist echt super  Weiter so


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update I/O-Panel fertig!**

Jo, beim Biber


----------



## fornax7.10 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update I/O-Panel fertig!**

Na jetzt kann ich mir alles richtig gut vorstellen!


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update I/O-Panel fertig!**

Morgen versuch ich mich an dem Seitenblech mit dem STALKER-Schriftzug. Das wird / soll dann in etwa so aussehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorher muss ich das aber erstmal auf das Blech zeichen...


----------



## Sickpuppy (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update I/O-Panel fertig!**

...womit du dann den Preis für den Dremel wieder drin hättest, wenn du es hättest machen lassen.

Auf das Blech bekommste es am besten durchgepaust denke ich.


----------



## L.B. (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update I/O-Panel fertig!**

Das Ergebnis kann sich doch schon sehen lassen.  Mit dem richtigen Werkzeug bekommt man eben (fast) alles hin. 


P.S. Das ist keine Biber, sondern ein Obihörnchen (_Sciurus obinaris_))


----------



## Koyote (31. Mai 2011)

Schaut sehr gut aus.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update I/O-Panel fertig!**

Konnte heute leider nicht weiter arbeiten. Morgen wirds wohl logischerweise auch nichts. Freitag ist ausnüchtern angesagt - da wird das auch nichts. Also frühestens Samstag wird wieder der Dremel geschwungen 

Bis dahin

Und euch einen schönen Feiertag!


----------



## inzpekta (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update I/O-Panel fertig!**

Man muß halt Prioritäten setzen! 
Viel Spass morgen!


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update I/O-Panel fertig!**

Es geht weiter  Ich werde jetzt den Stalker-Schriftzug auf das rostige Blech übertragen und dann die Buchstaben mit dem Dremel ausschneiden. Natürlich wird es wieder viele Bilder geben


----------



## Koyote (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update I/O-Panel fertig!**

Na da freue ich mich


----------



## Dr.med.den.Rasen (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update I/O-Panel fertig!**

Viel Spaß noch mit dem Dremel und schneid dich nicht.


----------



## fornax7.10 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update I/O-Panel fertig!**

Bin gespannt wie schön vergammelt es dann aussieht


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update I/O-Panel fertig!**

Wie versprochen ein Bilder-UPDATE

Das verlängerte Wochenende und das bombastische Wetter haben mich erfolgreich am weiterarbeiten gehindert  Trotzdem habe ich einige neue Bilder für euch!

Beim letzten Besuch im Keller habe ich festgestellt, dass die Platte für das zukünftige I/O-Panel noch etwas rostiger aussehen könnte. Hier noch einmal der Urzustand:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe einfach ganz normales Trinkwasser darübergekippt, dass aufgrund seiner Oberflächenspannung wie ein kleiner See auf der Platte stand. Nach ein paar Tagen trocken und fröhlichem-vor-sich-hin-rosten sah es dann so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Echt fantastische Effekte! Dabei habe ich kein bisschen nachgeholfen! Mit Klarlack wird dieses Naturkunstwerk fixiert 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Heute morgen habe ich dann angefangen den S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Schriftzug vorzubereiten. An erster Stelle stand natürlich erst einmal ein Ausdruck in späterer Originalgröße - Schriftgröße 300!!! Das ist die Originale Stalker-Schrift für das Logo. Die Font habe ich mir aus dem Stalker-Onlinewelten-Forum besorgt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann mussten die Buchstaben nur noch auf das Blech übertragen werden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das war nicht weiter schwer.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun müssen alle Buchstaben ausgeschnitten werden. Da das trotz Dremel eine extrem langwierige Aufgabe ist, wird es wohl einige Zeit in Anspruch nehmen. Bis jetzt habe ich gerade einmal das "S" fertig.

So, das wars dann erstmal wieder mit den Bildern. Wenn alles klappt, wird morgen "weitergedremelt".

Grüße


----------



## Sickpuppy (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Blech mit dem STALKER-Schriftzug entsteht**

Der Effekt ist ja der Burner. Extrem gut. Da macht Wasserplantschen Spass.

Viel Spass beim Dremeln


----------



## HAWX (5. Juni 2011)

Sickpuppy schrieb:
			
		

> Der Effekt ist ja der Burner. Extrem gut. Da macht Wasserplantschen Spass.
> 
> Viel Spass beim Dremeln



Dem kann man sich nur anschließen.
Der Rost-Effekt sieht irgendwie "gemalt" aus


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Blech mit dem STALKER-Schriftzug entsteht**



HAWX schrieb:


> Der Rost-Effekt sieht irgendwie "gemalt" aus



Selbst wenn ich zu viel Zeit und Langeweile dafür gehabt hätte... Ich kann sowas nicht  Da war alleinig das Wasser und ein paar Tage Zeit für verantwortlich.


----------



## BENNQ (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Blech mit dem STALKER-Schriftzug entsteht**

Richtig geil 

Und das der Schriftzug Arbeit is kann ich mir vorstellen  Aber du wolltest es nicht anders


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Blech mit dem STALKER-Schriftzug entsteht**

Naja, ich wollte schon anders  Aber die Firmen, die ich angeschrieben hatte (um das ganze mit dem Laser oder mit nem Wasserstrahl zu schneiden) antworten nicht, oder lehnen den Auftrag ab. Also hab ich mir eben den Dremel gekauft


----------



## Dr.med.den.Rasen (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Blech mit dem STALKER-Schriftzug entsteht**

Was hast du denn für Wasser? ist da Ketchup und Senf drin enthalten? Der Effekt sieht cool aus, zwar eher wie gemalt ( ich glaub dir das du das nicht warst) aber cool.


----------



## Koyote (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Blech mit dem STALKER-Schriftzug entsteht**

Sieht geil aus. Geht das gut mit dem Schneiden von dem Blech mit dem Dremel ? Habe da auch was vor


----------



## Dr.med.den.Rasen (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Blech mit dem STALKER-Schriftzug entsteht**

Klar geht das gut das ist nen Dremel.


----------



## Koyote (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Blech mit dem STALKER-Schriftzug entsteht**

Wenn nicht so dummes Wetter wäre und ich mehr Geld bar hätte, würde ich mir jetzt glatt auch einen kaufen


----------



## affli (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Blech mit dem STALKER-Schriftzug entsteht**

Uf das Blech sieht aber Zäh aus. 2mm Stahlblech? 
Da wirds sogar mit dem Dremel eher Mühselig. Aber das wird schon. 

Ich für meinen Teil mach solche arbeiten nur noch mit Alu-Blech von Hand. 

Ich bin aber gespannt wie das am ende Ausschaut.


----------



## Tropics (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Blech mit dem STALKER-Schriftzug entsteht**




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




tolles vieh! und der name ist der hammer!


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Blech mit dem STALKER-Schriftzug entsteht**

Das Blech ist ca. 0,5 bis 0,7 mm dick. Aber es ist wirklich extrem zäh. Mal schnell durchgeschnitten ist es nicht. Mit dem Dremel geht es gut vorwärts, aber die Feinarbeiten rauben viel Zeit...

 Joghurt rockt!

Bin heute wieder zu nichts gekommen... Nach der Arbeit einkaufen gefahren (ich hasse diese Menschenmassen!!!), grad was gegessen und dann festgestellt, dass es schon so spät ist. Jetzt erstmal ein Feierabendbierchen. Ich glaube kaum, dass ich es heute nochmal in den Keller schaffe


----------



## Koyote (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Blech mit dem STALKER-Schriftzug entsteht**

Lass dir Zeit, du hast schon so viel geschafft, da darfst du dich mal ausruhen


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Blech mit dem STALKER-Schriftzug entsteht**

Manch einer hat vielleicht schon gedacht ich mach nicht mehr weiter... Aber da habt ihr euch geirrt  Heute steht noch ein großes Update an! Seid gespannt 

Grüße
D


----------



## Tropics (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Blech mit dem STALKER-Schriftzug entsteht**

jippie  schau ich mir dann morgen an ... gute nacht welt!


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Blech mit dem STALKER-Schriftzug entsteht**

UPDATE

Ich hoffe, ihr hattet ein schönes langes Wochenende  

Soooo - die Modding-Pause ist beendet! Ab jetzt wird wieder Gas gegeben   Und heute wurde auch der nächste Meilenstein in Angriff genommen... Aber seht selbst. 

Es ging also wieder in den Keller... Kaum hatte ich den Dremel in der Hand, war ich nicht mehr zu stoppen!  Eine Trennscheibe nach der anderen fraß sich durch den Stahl  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier das erste Zwischenergebnis.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wie immer ein Feuerwerk bei knapp 25.000 u/min 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Trennscheiben habe ich bis aufs Letzte ausgenutzt. Allerdings sind  mir auch einige zerbrochen - Dremel-Anwenden kennen sicherlich die  Problematik  Glücklicherweise habe ich keine Splitter abbekommen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Buchstaben "T", "L" und "E" waren leicht auszuarbeiten.  Schwierigkeiten gab es vor allem beim "S", "A" und "R". Da war im  Schnitt fast eine halbe Stunde pro Buchstabe notwendig.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nach insgesamt fast fünf Stunden (lauter und stupider) Arbeit das Resultat:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich bin mehr als zufrieden! Es war wirklich keine schöne Arbeit, aber es hat sich absolut gelohnt! Was sagt ihr dazu? Soll ich die Ränder so lassen oder noch richtig glatt abschleifen? Momentan sind sie noch nicht begradigt.

Grüße und einen schönen Rest-Feiertag!


----------



## Orka45 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Blech mit dem STALKER-Schriftzug entsteht**

Hey wie wäre es, wenn du die Kannten der Buchstaben wieder für eine weile mit Wasser nass hälst, damit sie schön Anrosten? 
Ich verfolge das Tagebuch schon seit beginn mit und bin wirklich begeistert davon.


----------



## fornax7.10 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update STALKER-Schriftzug fertig**

Das mit dem Wasser ist ne gute Idee! Gutes Update!


----------



## Lubio 07 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update STALKER-Schriftzug fertig**

Ja, die Idee mit dem Wasser klingt interresant. Wäre super wenn du dass versuchen würdest


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update STALKER-Schriftzug fertig**

Na dann werde ich wohl gleich nochmal in den Keller verschwinden und Wasser draufkippen


----------



## Kunohara (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update STALKER-Schriftzug fertig**

HiHo,

sehr gute Idee mit dem Wasser.. Immer her damit  Sieht auf jeden Fall gut aus, was Du da in den Stunden gezaubert hast....


----------



## inzpekta (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update STALKER-Schriftzug fertig**

Aber auf jeden Fall entgraten!

Sauber gedremelt!
Wieviele Scheiben sind draufgegangen?


----------



## wintobi (13. Juni 2011)

Sieht bis jetzt echt super aus


----------



## Koyote (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update STALKER-Schriftzug fertig**

ich würde an bestimmten Stellen ein nasses Tuch auf das Blech legen, um es gezielt rosten zu lassen, dabei aber darauf achten, das es nicht zu künstlich aussieht. Vielleicht so über die Buchstaben Tücher legen, damit die Kanten der Buchstaben anrosten.


----------



## BENNQ (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update STALKER-Schriftzug fertig**

Sauber Gedremelt 

Wie hast du die Rundungen hingekriegt? Den Dremel im 45° Winkel gehalten oder ist das gefeilt?


----------



## Lan_Party (14. Juni 2011)

25k umderungen so eine Lüfter sollte es geben  Echt eine klasse arbeit! Ich erwarte großes.


----------



## Koyote (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update STALKER-Schriftzug fertig**

Ich denke mal, das Defensor jetzt ein Lüfterblatt erstellt und es auf den Dremel steckt, dann hat er ordentlich Airflow, wenn er das ein paar mal macht.


----------



## Lan_Party (14. Juni 2011)

Koyote schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke mal, das Defensor jetzt ein Lüfterblatt erstellt und es auf den Dremel steckt, dann hat er ordentlich Airflow, wenn er das ein paar mal macht.



Lieber nicht sonst fliegt er uns davon.


----------



## inzpekta (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update STALKER-Schriftzug fertig**



Koyote schrieb:


> ich würde an bestimmten Stellen ein nasses Tuch auf das Blech legen, um es gezielt rosten zu lassen, dabei aber darauf achten, das es nicht zu künstlich aussieht. Vielleicht so über die Buchstaben Tücher legen, damit die Kanten der Buchstaben anrosten.



Man könnte auch einen Schriftzug oder sowas abkleben, damit es dort gerade nicht rostet...
Oder Umgekehrt die Umrisse abkleben...
Danach ordentlich matten Klarlack drauf...


----------



## fornax7.10 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update STALKER-Schriftzug fertig**

Damit es schnell rostet sollte man das Metall erstmal entfetten. Dann mit Salzwasser einpinseln, dadurch oxidiert das Metall dan schneller!


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update STALKER-Schriftzug fertig**

Viele gute Ideen! Danke  Ich geh gleich mal in den Keller und schau mal nach meiner Platte und was das Wasser damit angestellt hat  Fotos folgen!

Die Rundungen hab ich alle mit dem Dremel gemacht. Immer ein bisschen mehr den Winkel verändert - also für eine 90°-Kurve so ca. vier oder fünf Abstufungen. Hab auch nix nachgefeilt, sondern nur ein bisschen mit dem Dremel die Kanten abgerundet.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update STALKER-Schriftzug fertig**

UPDATE

Ich war gerade im Keller und hab mir das "geflutete" Blech angeschaut. Es ist noch nicht ganz trocken, aber der Effekt ist schon gut sichtbar!


Zuerst habe ich das Blech hochgehoben, um zu sehen, ob das Wasser darunter schon verdunstet ist. Dabei zeigte sich dieses bizarre Rostgebilde.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei näherer Betrachtung stellte sich heraus, dass es sich um Wasser handelt, dass mit Rostpartikeln gesättigt ist. Also eine Art Rost-Lösung 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann das Blech, das wie erwähnt nocht feucht ist und stark spiegelt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wieder diese eigenartigen Verästelungen und Strukturen - ähnlich dem I/O-Panel.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Gesamtoptik überzeugt! Die Schnittkanten, die gestern noch frisch metallisch glänzten sind alle bereits mit Rost überzogen und das gesamte Blech hat durch die zufällige Verteilung des Wassers ein passendes Aussehen erhalten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grüße


----------



## fornax7.10 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update STALKER-Schriftzug fertig**

Beeindruckend wie schnell das ging! Sieht echt gut aus


----------



## Kunohara (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update STALKER-Schriftzug fertig**

HiHo,

dieser Look sieht sehr sehr gut aus.. Weiter so. Und das auf dem Holz.. Mjammi.. Sieht auch nicht so verkehrt aus...


----------



## L.B. (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update STALKER-Schriftzug fertig**

Man weiß jetzt auf jeden Fall, aus welchem Material man sein Case nicht bauen sollte, wenn man keine Gammel-Optik bevorzugt.  
Aber da du ja ein solches Aussehen erzielen möchtest, kann ich nur sagen, dass es absolut genial aussieht.


----------



## Bierseppi (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update STALKER-Schriftzug fertig**

also das ist echt cool ich würde es noch vollständig rosten lassen dann es noch ein bisschen karasser ist denn so sieht ja noch metall durch


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update STALKER-Schriftzug fertig**

Mal sehen wie es sich später in das Gesamtkunstwerk einfügt. Kann dann immernoch entscheiden, ob ich noch rostiger mache. Der nächste Schritt ist dann erstmal die Befestigung des Blechs. Es kommt an die rechte Seitenwand. Dazu kommt noch eine Aussparung, in die ein Stück Plexiglas eingelassen wird. Dieses wird dann beleuchtet und strahlt so von unten das Blech an.

Danach nehm ich mir die analogen Messinstrumente vor. Die dazugehörige Kammer muss lackiert werden und das Plexiglas muss eingesetzt werden. Dann wird das ganze Gehäuse grundiert und die Metalle aufgebracht. Dann steht das optische Feintuning an. Ihr seht schon - es gibt noch eine Menge zu tun


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update STALKER-Schriftzug fertig**

UPDATE

Das Blech ist getrocknet und der Rosteffekt vollendet. Heute soll nun eine wichtige Entscheidung getroffen werden: das zukünftige Aussehen der rechten Seitenwand. Dazu habe ich ein paar Bilder vorbereitet und möchte euch um Mithilfe bei der Entscheidungsfindung bitten  Aber erst noch ein paar Aufnahmen vom fertigem Blech!


Der feuchte Glanz des Wassers ist nun weg und übrig bleibt feinster Rost  Hier eine Aufnahme ohne Blitz um den Unterschied zur ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... Aufnahme mit Blitz zu zeigen. Trotz des Rostes wird noch viel Licht reflektiert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier eine Nahaufnahme mit tollen Roststrukturen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier die Rückseite des Blechs ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... und hier davon die Nahaufnahme - ebenfalls mit schönen Rosteffekten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So und nun zur Mini-Umfrage  Sieben mögliche Varianten habe ich vorbereitet - denkbar sind natürlich noch Zwischenformen. Aber hier erstmal ein Überblick über die Positionierung des Bleches (und dem darunterliegenden Plexiglas).

Variante 1



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Variante 2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Variante 3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Variante 4



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Variante 5



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Variante 6



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Variante 7



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was gefällt euch am besten?

Grüße
D.


----------



## Dr.med.den.Rasen (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update STALKER-Schriftzug fertig**

Mir persönlich gefällt Variante 2.Dami es übersichtlicher ist würde ich vorschlagen dass jeder die Variante die er bevorzugen würde rot macht.

Variante 2


----------



## Tropics (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update STALKER-Schriftzug fertig**

6 und 7 gehen gar nicht. 1, 2 oder 4. hmmm muss ich mich fuer eine entscheiden?


----------



## Bierseppi (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update STALKER-Schriftzug fertig**

Variante 2 ist die beste  cool wäre es wenn du es so anmachen würdest dass ein Paar rostige nägel raus schauen die nägel müssen e nur attrappe sein


----------



## HAWX (16. Juni 2011)

Variante 2, wie die meisten vor mir auch


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update STALKER-Schriftzug fertig**



Bierseppi schrieb:


> Variante 2 ist die beste  cool wäre es wenn du es so anmachen würdest dass ein Paar rostige nägel raus schauen die nägel müssen e nur attrappe sein



Rostige Nägel Ähm... Das Ding soll ins Arbeitszimmer und nicht als Einbrecherabwehr dienen 

Hab noch nicht entschieden wie ich das Blech befestige. Es kommen Schrauben in die Auswahl und auch Nägel, aber die werden dann komplett versenkt und garantiert nicht raus schauen


----------



## L.B. (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update STALKER-Schriftzug fertig**

Auf jeden Fall Variante 2. Die Rosteffekte sind wirklich cool geworden.


----------



## Miyamoto (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update STALKER-Schriftzug fertig**

Jup Variante 2 ist die beste Wahl fürs Auge 
Ein dickes Lob für alles was du bis jetzt geleistet hast.
Sieht alles super aus und die Rostefekkte sind echt


----------



## Kunohara (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update STALKER-Schriftzug fertig**

HiHo,

*Variante 2* passt am besten.. Der Look ist wirklich genial....


----------



## inzpekta (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update STALKER-Schriftzug fertig**

[x] Variante 2

Obwohl bei einer geraden Anordnung mehr Platz für weiteres wäre...


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update STALKER-Schriftzug fertig**

Ihr habt abgestimmt - ich war fleißig  Bilder folgen natürlich!


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update STALKER-Schriftzug fertig**

UPDATE

Die kleine Abstimmung war ja ziemlich eindeutig - Variante 2 war euer und mein Favorit  Das schöne Wetter heute wurde auch gleich für die Arbeit im Freien genutzt und die Bleche haben eine Klarlack-Versiegelung bekommen. Außerdem hat die rechte Seitenwand ein Loch für das Plexiglas bekommen. Hier die Bilder:

Kein Wolke am Himmel und nicht zu warm - perfekt für eine Runde rostige Bleche Lackieren!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Frischluft ist in der Tat angebracht, denn ich benutzte Klarlack auf Nitro-Basis. Der ist notwendig, um die Rostpartikel schnell zu binden und eine gute Haftung herzustellen. Andere Lacke würden wahrscheinlich nicht gut haften, oder die Roststruktur verändern. Der relativ günstige Lack vom Obi erweißt sich als durchaus brauchbar (im Gegensatz zur Obi-Grundierung...) 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Während die erste Schicht Lack trocknet, geht es im Keller weiter!

Los ging es mit dem Zuschneiden des Plexiglases. Hier habe ich wieder die Stichsäge benutzt - allerdings mit einem sehr feinem Sägeblatt für Stahl. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit der Maschine war die Arbeit nicht nur schnell erledigt, auch die Schnitte sind damit sehr sauber gelungen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Anzeichnen des Ausschnittes.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nach einem Wechsel auf das grobe Holzsägeblatt war das Loch schnell geschnitten. Auf absolute Genauigkeit kam es hier sowieso nicht an, weil das Blech das Loch und die Ränder des Plexiglases komplett verdecken werden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Passt!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Noch ahnt man nichts vom späteren Aussehen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann wollen wir mal nach den Blechen sehen. In der Zwischenzeit ist die Sonne gewandert und hat den Lack gut antrocknen lassen. Ich sprühe in rascher Folge die nächsten zwei Schichte auf (der Lack trocknet in der Sonne sehr schnell).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leider ist mir ausgerechnet bei dem I/O-Panel ein Fehler unterlaufen. Die linke obere Ecke ist nicht gleichmäßig geraten. Das lässt sich aber bestimmt mit einer oder zwei weiteren Schichten kaschieren



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das STALKER-Blech dagegen ist sehr gut geworden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der matte Lack entfaltet auf dem Blech seine volle Wirkung und lässt das gerostete Metall irgendwie surreal erscheinen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Morgen werde ich dann die Rückseiten lackieren. Gegebenenfalls wird natürlich auch der Fehler auf dem I/O-Panel behoben.

Grüße


----------



## Koyote (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Bleche sind lackiert**

Das wird ja dann total ordentlich aussehen  Ich hätte das mit einem rostigen Nagel reingeschlagen und runterhängen lassen  Aber jeder wie er es will.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Bleche sind lackiert**

Wegen des wechselhaften Wetters kann ich heute wahrscheinlich nicht lackieren. Stattdessen werde ich erneut die Frontpartie in Angriff nehmen und die Kammer für die Messgeräte fertigstellen.


----------



## Koyote (18. Juni 2011)

Ist die Seitenwand nun schon fertig ?


----------



## BENNQ (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Bleche sind lackiert**

Sieht echt super aus 


Aber machst du nur dieses eine kleine Window? Da sieht man ja dann relativ wenig vom Innenraum...


----------



## Koyote (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Bleche sind lackiert**

Hinter das Window kommt doch der Stalkerschriftzug oder nicht ?


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Bleche sind lackiert**

Nicht dahinter... davor! Vor dem Plexiglas wird das Blech angebracht.

@ BENNQ Da es die rechte Seitenwand ist, kann man gar nicht in den Innenraum sehen - dahinter befindet sich nur der Raum fürs Kabelmanagement


----------



## Koyote (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Bleche sind lackiert**

Achso  hab ich falsch gedacht, sorry


----------



## MrSniperPhil (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Bleche sind lackiert**

Auch wenns schon halbfertig aussieht bekommst du mal n [x] ABO...
Gefällt mir sehr gut!
MfG


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Bleche sind lackiert**

Auch wenn es gerade etwas schleppend vorwärts geht - das Projekt ist keinesfalls aufgegeben  Leider bleibt zu wenig Freizeit übrig


----------



## inzpekta (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Bleche sind lackiert**

Kenn ich...

Ich bleib jedenfalls dabei!


----------



## Koyote (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Bleche sind lackiert**



DeFenSoOOoR schrieb:


> Auch wenn es gerade etwas schleppend vorwärts geht - das Projekt ist keinesfalls aufgegeben  Leider bleibt zu wenig Freizeit übrig


 Lass dir Zeit und mach nur weiter, wenn du Lust darauf hast und es dir Spaß macht, du machst es nicht für uns sondern für dich


----------



## AuXilium (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Bleche sind lackiert**

Dein Casecon sieht sehr gut aus und gerade diese Rostoptik passt sehr gut zum Case. Diese "rustikale" Art ist mal was neues und sieht richtig gut aus! Ich bleib dabei. [X]Abo


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Bleche sind lackiert**

Freut mich, wenn es euch gefällt  Bald gibt es wieder ein Fotoupdate!


----------



## Miyamoto (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Bleche sind lackiert**

 Heiteresschaffen 

Bin gespannt wie es weiter geht


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Bleche sind lackiert**

Das anhaltend schlechte Wetter hat es unmöglich gemacht mit dem Projekt weiterzumachen, da ich als nächsten Schritt zwingend lackieren muss. Heute ist da Wetter fast ideal und deshlab werde ich gleich die Spraydosen schwingen


----------



## inzpekta (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Bleche sind lackiert**



DeFenSoOOoR schrieb:


> ... Heute ist da Wetter fast ideal und deshlab werde ich gleich die Spraydosen schwingen


 
Da habt ihr aber Glück...
Hier sieht das echt bescheiden aus! 

Viel Erfolg beim lackieren!
Dir Bilder nicht vergessen...


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Bleche sind lackiert**

Erfolg! Es sind zwar im Schatten nur 14 °C, aber dank der Windstille und der warmen Sonne konnte ich schnell lackieren. Jetzt sind die rostigen Stahlbleche komplett mit einem Schutzfilm aus Klarlack überzogen; die Kammer für analogen Messgeräte schwarz; die Slotblenden schwarz; die Slotblendenhalterung schwarz; der Innenraum für das Kabelmanagement schwarz. Dummerweise hat ausgerechnet jetzt der Akku meiner Kamera schlapp gemacht. Ich kann also nur Bilder vom Lackierergebnis präsentieren (also wenn der Akku wieder voll ist). Heute Nachmittag, wenn der Lack etwas getrocknet ist und das Wetter immernoch so gut ist, werden die Rückseiten der Slotblenden und dessen Halterung lackiert. Dann dürfte auch der Akku voll sein: Ladezeit 5 Std. . Bis dahin und seid gespannt 

PS: Ich nehm mir in der Zwischenzeit das runde Seitenfenster vor und versehe es mit dem Radioaktivitäts-Symbol.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Bleche sind lackiert**

BIIILLDDEERR!!!
Juhu, du hast gutes Wetter, bei mir nieselts son bischen...
Zum Lackieren is immer noch die Garage/der Carport am besten...
MfG
€dit: Was hab ich da grade fürn Sch*** geschrieben??
Wurde meine Tasta ferngemoddet?
BSP: Wezza oder mieselt


----------



## Koyote (25. Juni 2011)

Stimmt, dann hat man auch keine mücken im Lack.


----------



## neflE (25. Juni 2011)

Wood das sieht ja richtig genial aus  
Ein paar Tage nicht reingeguckt und schon zauberst du hier so einen geilen Rosteffekt hin 

Ja das interessiert jetzt zwar keinen aber:
Ich finde Variante 2 am besten ;D


----------



## cortex777 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Bleche sind lackiert**

Geiler Casemod ich freu mich schon drauf wenn es endlich fertig ist!


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Bleche sind lackiert**

Großes Bilder-UPDATE

Es ist wirklich mies, wenn man so vom Wetter abhängig ist! Aber damit dürfte vorerst Schluss sein, denn alle Lackierarbeiten sind abgeschlossen   Jetzt kann endlich der finale Zusammenbau beginnen! So jetzt will ich euch aber nicht länger auf die Folter spannen - hier sind die Bilder:

Als erstes habe ich die rostigen Stahlbleche auf der Rückseite mit Klarlack versiegelt. Wie gewohnt ging das schnell.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Drei bis vier Schichten dürften ausreichen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann hab ich mir nochmal das Gehäuse vorgenommen. Hier lag der Fokus auf der Kammer für die Messgeräte und die mittlere Trennwand. Ebenso habe ich die Stellen der rechten Seitenwand lackiert, die durch die Öffnungen des Kabelmanagements sichtbar sind. Man soll ja schlißelich später nicht das blanke Holz sehen können.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier ein Blick von der rechten Seite auf die Messgerätekammer.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ganze mit einem Blick durch die Frontöffnung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann kam der schwierige Teil. Die Rückwand (aus meinem alten ThermalTake Armor) musste schwarz lackiert werden. Die vielen kleinen Vertiefungen und Kanten machten dies nicht gerade einfach.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann natürlich noch die Blende für die Messgeräte...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... und die PCI-Blenden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Heute morgen war dann der Lack gut durchgetrocknet. Hier die fertige Rückwand.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Detail offenbaren sich zwar einige kleine Fehler, aber im Großen und Ganzen kann ich zufrieden sein.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier noch die Blenden für die Messgeräte und die Slots.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann auf zum zweiten Akt! Die Rückseiten müssen auch lackiert werden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Wetter heute war nicht unbedingt optimal zum lackieren - die hohe Luftfeuchte verhinderte einen gleichmäßigen Sprühnebel, deshalb bin ich besonders gespannt auf das Ergebnis.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiter gehts im nächsten Post - ich hasse die Beschränkung auf 15 Bilder


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Bleche sind lackiert**

Hier der zweite Teil:

Die fertigen Stahlbleche sehen so gut aus, dass hier nochmal eine extra Foto-Session reinkommt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann kam das Plexiglas an die Reihe. Vorher natürlich noche eine Vorauswahl zwischen den beiden Scheiben. Die schönere kommt als Deckglas an die Außenseite. Die zu verzierende Scheibe kann ruhig einige Kratzer aufweisen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nach der Auswahl ging es an das Vorzeichnen. Das war auch relativ einfach. Jede der drei gleichgroßen Schenkeln muss einen Winkel von 60° abdecken.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann noch den Punkt in die Mitte und es kann losgehen mit dem Ausfräsen. Hierfür habe ich natürlich auch den Dremel benutzt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nach einer knappen halben Stunde war es soweit - die Scheibe ist fertig. Allerdings macht das Ausfräsen eine riesige Sauerei - überall der Plexiglas- und Folienstaub.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nun kann er Zusammenbau beginnen  Dazu kann ich auch das Gehäuse aus dem Keller holen. In den nächsten Tagen dürfte deshalb auch das nächste Update anstehen!


----------



## AuXilium (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Bleche sind lackiert**

Sieht gut aus. Ich freu mich auf die Messgeräte im Einsatz, finde das richtig genial! Die Bleche sehen auch sehr gut aus und das Case selbst auch...gerade das Schwarz mit den verschiedenen Spiegelungen und dem Schatten auf dem Holz. Richtig geil! Weiter so


----------



## Koyote (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Lackierarbeiten beendet**

Welchen Lack benutzt du nochmal ?


----------



## kero81 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Lackierarbeiten beendet**

So, jetzt muss ich auch mal was schreiben. Ich hab von anfang an mitgelesen und finde dein Projekt richtig Geil!  Ganz besonders die verrosteten Blech gefallen mir richtig gut. Prima Arbeit deinerseits, nur weiter so. 

Ich freu mich schon jetzt aufs nächste Update.

Gruß
-Kero-


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Lackierarbeiten beendet**

@ AuXilium & kero81 Danke 

@ Koyote Der schwarze Lack ist von einzA. In meinem Fall seidenmatt schwarz.


----------



## Koyote (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Lackierarbeiten beendet**

Ganzschön teuer


----------



## Sickpuppy (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Lackierarbeiten beendet**

Du, DeFensoOOoR. Sind die Teile Grundiert? Ich hoffe .

Mach mal weiter, wird gut.


----------



## inzpekta (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Lackierarbeiten beendet**

Schick Schick...
Besonders das Plexi! Ist Dir gut gelungen.

Der Stalker-Schriftzug siegt im Detail noch viel "unordentlicher" aus...

Passt ja...


----------



## fornax7.10 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Lackierarbeiten beendet**

Sieht gut aus was du da gemacht hasT!

Könntest du nicht auch noch die Plexiränder irgendwie verratzt aussehen lassen?


----------



## inzpekta (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Lackierarbeiten beendet**

Eigentlich gehört auf die satinierten Flächen etwas "Rostwasser"...
Würd ich mal an nem Reststück testen...

Oder von oben runter laufen lassen...


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Lackierarbeiten beendet**

Rosteffekt auf dem Plexiglas? Na für das runde Seitenteil würde ich das nicht machen, weil da der Blick möglichst frei sein soll. Aber es bleibt z.B. immernoch das Plexiglasfenster vor den Messinstrumenten. Ich teste das mal an nem Reststück


----------



## SirToctor (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Lackierarbeiten beendet**

sieht super aus defensoooor! verfolge gespannt wie es hier weitergeht, auch wenn ich hier eher stiller mitleser bin 
weiter so!


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Lackierarbeiten beendet**

Heute wird wegen des guten Wetters erstmal der Grill angeschmissen  Dazu ein kühles Bierchen - was will der Modder mehr


----------



## ЯoCaT (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Plexiglas ist da**

Wirklich nice das teil (wie kann man abonnieren?)


----------



## neflE (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Lackierarbeiten beendet**



> Wirklich nice das teil (wie kann man abonnieren?)


oben auf "Themenoptionen"
und dann auf thema abonieren.



@topic
ich kann es nicht oft genug sagen: die rostigen teile sind genial 

lg neflE


----------



## inzpekta (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Lackierarbeiten beendet**

Diesmal lässt er's aber lange rosten...


----------



## fornax7.10 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Lackierarbeiten beendet**



inzpekta schrieb:


> Diesmal lässt er's aber lange rosten...


 Stimmt!

Wir haben ja schon nen neuen Monat

Ob er wohl zuviel gegrillt hat?

BTT:
je länger er es rosten lässt, desto besser wird der Rosteffekt


----------



## ЯoCaT (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Lackierarbeiten beendet**



neflE schrieb:


> oben auf "Themenoptionen"
> und dann auf thema abonieren.
> 
> 
> ...


 danke


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Lackierarbeiten beendet**

Zonengänger aufgepasst!  Ein Update ist in Planung - momentan läuft aber wirklich alles drunter und drüber. Ab morgen dürfte aber wieder etwas Freizeit drin sein, um das Gehäuse seiner Fertigstellung einen Schritt näher zu bringen!

Grüße


----------



## BENNQ (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Lackierarbeiten beendet**

Das hört sich doch vielversprechend an


----------



## inzpekta (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Lackierarbeiten beendet**

Na watt denn...? Der Tach ist schon 6 Stunden alt und hier is noch nix los... 

Spass wech! Ich freu mich das es endlich weitergeht!


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Lackierarbeiten beendet**

So jetzt gehts erstmal in den Keller  Mal sehen, was ich heute mache.

Auf der ToDo-Liste steht erstmal: 
- kleinere Lack-Korrekturen (PCI-Slotblenden)
- Plexiglas befestigen
- Halterung der Messgeräte befestigen
- Messgeräte einbauen und anschließen

Da die gröbsten Arbeiten abgeschlossen sind, denke ich auch darüber nach, das Gehäuse in meine Wohnung zu verlegen. Aber erstmal muss ich dafür Platz schaffen


----------



## AuXilium (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Lackierarbeiten beendet**

Ich freu mich schon auf die Messgeräte


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Lackierarbeiten beendet**

UPDATE

Nach etwas längerer (Zwangs-)Pause endlich wieder etwas Zeit für das Projekt gefunden. Ich konnte zwar nur ein paar Kleinigkeiten erledigen, aber das bedeutet auch, dass es jetzt quasi so weit fertig ist, dass ich zur Endmontage übergehen kann 

Nun aber erstmal die Bilder:


Als erstes habe ich die Messgeräte zusammengebaut...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... und in das Gehäuse eingesetzt - aber noch nicht befestigt...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... denn die Verkabelung muss vorher erledigt werden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wen es interessiert, hier der dazugehörige Stromlaufplan:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier die Messgeräte von der Seite. Die blauen Klammern halten die Messgeräte an der Blende.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier sieht man das I/O-Panel in seiner späteren Form...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... aber z.Z. ist es noch nicht befestigt, denn es fehlt noch die Grundierung und die Farbe auf dem Gehäuse. Das i/O-Panel und der STALKER-Schriftzug kommen ganz zum Schluss.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Blick hinter die Kulissen des I/O-Panels. Hier sieht man die vandalismusgeschützten Schalter und Taster mit ihren Lötfahnen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und noch einmal musste ich die Sprühdose schwingen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... denn der Lack hatte an einigen Stellen unschöne Fehler.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Am Wochenende zieht das Gehäuse aus dem Keller in mein Arbeitszimmer. Hier kann ich auch mal zwischendurch ein paar Handgriffe erledigen. Was ist als nächstes zu tun?

- das Gehäuse muss grundiert werden (weiße Acrylfarbe)
- dann kann ich die Plexiglasfenster einbauen
- dann kann die Verkabelung der Messgeräte erfolgen
- dann zieht meine Hardware vom Schreibtisch in das Gehäuse um
- anschließend wird das Gehäuse außen optisch gestaltet
- abschlißend wird die Beleuchtung realisiert


----------



## ЯoCaT (7. Juli 2011)

Sieht wirklich sher geil blos die farbe der usb blende ist nicht so mein fall da es iwie von der fabe garnicht passt


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Lackierarbeiten beendet**

Keine Angst - die Blende vom USB-Hub wird noch angepasst. Die wird mit der Rostfarbe behandelt


----------



## ЯoCaT (7. Juli 2011)

Ok dan bin ich ja beruhigt


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Lackierarbeiten beendet**

Hallo zusammen!

Soeben ist der PC umgezogen und steht nun majestätisch neben meinem Schreibtisch... Daneben?! Mir ist wohl ein kleiner (Mess-)Fehler unterlaufen, denn er ist nur knapp 1,5 cm kleiner als der Schreibtisch... Also passt das Monster zwar unter den Tisch, aber die warme Abluft wird nicht ausreichend nach oben entweichen können und wird sich stauen... Bleibt also wirklich nur ein Platz neben dem Schreibtisch  Morgen wird erstmal der Keller aufgeräumt, denn da türmen sich die Sägespäne und die Holzabfälle  Danach wird das Gehäuse mit Acrylfarbe grundiert. Bilder folgen natürlich!


----------



## L.B. (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Lackierarbeiten beendet**

Das ist in der Tat ein Fail. Ich hatte anfangs bei meiner CaseCon auch mit Dimensionierungsproblemen inbesondere der Gehäusehöhe zu kämpfen. 
Du kannst natürlich auch nach der "Was nicht passt, wird passend gemacht"-Methode vorgehen, sprich ein Loch in den Schreibtisch sägen.


----------



## Robonator (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Lackierarbeiten beendet**

Wäre auch klasse wenn du am Ende alles nochmal zusammenfügen könntest.
So muss man nicht durch die ganzen Seiten hier gurken


----------



## inzpekta (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Lackierarbeiten beendet**

Da haste Dir glatt die Arbeit gemacht und trägst das Teil nach oben, nur um es nachher wieder runter zum lackieren zu bringen...
Das nenn ich mal völlige Aufopferung für's Projekt 

Ich freu mich auf Bilder


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Lackierarbeiten beendet**

@ Robonator: Wenn du auf die allererste Seite schaust (also der erste Beitrag von mir), dann ist dort eine Link-Liste zu allen Foto-Updates, die ich bis jetzt gepostet habe. So lassen sich alle Arbeitsschritte verfolgen und du musst nicht durch alle Seiten gurken


----------



## Robonator (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Lackierarbeiten beendet**

Ups, auf die hab ich gar nicht geachtet beim scrollen


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Lackierarbeiten beendet**

Es wäre doch eine Schande, das gute Wetter nicht zu nutzen  Trotzdem habe ich noch etwas Zeit gefunden das ganze Gehäuse mit der Acryl-Grundierung zu streichen. Bilder folgen in Kürze!


----------



## fornax7.10 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Lackierarbeiten beendet**

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt!

...bei mir ist das Wetter zum


----------



## inzpekta (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Lackierarbeiten beendet**



fornax7.10 schrieb:


> ...bei mir ist das Wetter zum



Hier geht's...

Topic: Mach schnell... Ich hab Entzug... Iwie macht hier keiner was in meinen Tagebuch-Abos...


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Lackierarbeiten beendet**

Entzug? Was ein Suchti  Na dann wollen wir mal für Nachschub sorgen!

UPDATE

Eigentlich nichts spektakuläres - aber ein wichtiger Schritt hin zum Endergebnis ist die Grundierung derjenigen Oberflächen, die später mit den Alterungseffekten, Metallen und anderen Gimmicks geschmückt werden sollen. Wieder einmal habe ich mich bei diesem Arbeitsschritt doch sehr verschätzt, denn die Ausmaße des Gehäuses sorgen für eine riesige Fläche! Von den 1000 ml Grundierung ist die Hälfte alle und eigentlich könnte das Case noch eine Schicht Grundierung vertragen   Auch der Zeitaufwand war deutlich höher als geplant, denn für das Wochenende war eigentlich noch die Verkabelung der Messgeräte vorgesehen... Aber genug der Worte - hier die Bilder!

Hier zwei Bilder vom Case im "Rohzustand"...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Arbeitsutensilien: 1 Liter Grundierung (12,50 €), Pinsel, Holzstäbchen zum umrühren und Küchenrolle um Fehler beim grundieren oder Kleckser auf dem Laminat zu entfernen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Deckel und Front frisch grundiert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Grundierung lässt trotz zweifachem Anstrich die Unebenheiten der Spanplatten durchscheinen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das vordere Seitenteil...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier die rechte Seite.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch die Türen werden grundiert...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die beiden Seiten, die Front und der Deckel sind fertig - fehlt nur noch der Boden und das Heck!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt muss das Case auf dem Kopf stehen, damit ich das Heck und den Boden streichen kann...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier ein Blick auf den Gehäuse-Boden. Die Kontaktflächen der Standfüße werden später mit einer Schicht Moosgummi ausgestattet, um Kratzer auf dem Boden zu vermeiden und Vibrationen zu unterdrücken. Achtung: die kleine Ecke an der rechten oberen Seite des rechten Standfußes habe ich nicht vergessen zu streichen  Beim durchsehen der Bilder ist mir diese aufgefallen und wurde natürlich noch grundiert!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Morgen steht die Verkabelung der Messgeräte auf der Tagesordung! Bis dahin noch ein schönes Restwochenende!

Grüße
D.


----------



## Robonator (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Außenflächen sind grundiert**

Schöne Bilder  Bitte mehr davon 

Dir auch ein gutes Restwochenende


----------



## inzpekta (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Außenflächen sind grundiert**

Danke... vielen Dank...
Dann kann ich heute ja beruhigt ins Bett gehen... 

Mach das mit dem 2. Anstrich. da soll man nicht mit geizen!


----------



## Sickpuppy (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Lackierarbeiten beendet**



DeFenSoOOoR schrieb:


> ...
> Die Grundierung lässt trotz zweifachem Anstrich die Unebenheiten der Spanplatten durchscheinen.


 Hattest du etwas anderes erwartet? Die Struktur siehst du auch nach dem 8. Anstrich noch, ohne spachteln bekommst du die kaum weg. Aber langsam wirds ja,was?
Dann galler nochmal den Rest Grund aufs Case. Auf dass es noch ein bissel schwerer wird. Aber hey Atomkraftwerke kann man auch nicht einfach so anheben


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Außenflächen sind grundiert**

 Ich finde das nicht schlimm, das man die Struktur der Platten noch sieht - im Gegenteil: sie erleichtern mir meine Arbeit mit dem Alterungseffekt. Ich würde so oder so Strukturpaste einsetzen, um ein paar Unebenheiten zu erzeugen. Was ich damit meinte "Die Grundierung lässt trotz zweifachem Anstrich die Unebenheiten der Spanplatten durchscheinen." ist viel eher eine Feststellung, denn eine Beschwerde


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Außenflächen sind grundiert**

Wenn alles klappt wird morgen weitergemacht. Ich muss nämlich erst noch schwarze Acrylfarbe kaufen, die hatte ich irgendwie bei der Planung vergessen


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Außenflächen sind grundiert**

Der nächste Schritt ist vollbracht - die Unterbodenlackierung und die Rückseite sind soweit fertig. Bilder folgen natürlich


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Außenflächen sind grundiert**

Bilder-UPDATE

Die Update-Zyklen werden leider immer länger, aber bald habe ich Urlaub, dann geht es Schlag auf Schlag  Hier meine CaseCon-Woche in Bildern!


Ich war nochmal im Künstler-Bedarfs-Shop und habe mir diese 100 ml-Tube schwarze Acrylfarbe besorgt. Es ist nicht irgendein schwarz... es ist laut Beschriftung "Lampenschwarz" - was auch immer ein "Lampenschwarz" von normalem schwarzen Schwarz unterscheidet... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


5 € für die kleine Tube! Und die Deckkraft ist absolut miserabel! Ich kam mir vor wie im falschen Film...  Immerhin war das Zeug recht ergiebig.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Boden, die Rückseite und die Füße glänzen nun "lampenschwarz" 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier meine allerneueste Errungenschaft...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... ein analoges Thermometer!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ziel wird sein, den Messfühler im Innenraum zu positionieren und auf der Außenseite (z.B. der Deckel) die Skala ablesen zu können. Was haltet ihr davon?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier noch ein bisschen Spielerei mit Gimp...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Am Wochenende geht es natürlich weiter  Bis zum nächsten Update

Grüße


----------



## Sickpuppy (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Außenflächen sind grundiert**

Lampenschwarz ist ein Hinweis auf die Bestandteile des Gebindes. Um genau zu sein, ist da Ruß drin  Was du immer mit dem Deckend hast, es kommt immer auf die Pikmentgrösse und dichte an 

Sieht aber alles gut aus. Das Thermometer wird sich bestimmt klasse einfügen.


----------



## neflE (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Außenflächen sind grundiert**



> Ziel wird sein, den Messfühler im  Innenraum zu positionieren und auf der Außenseite (z.B. der Deckel) die  Skala ablesen zu können. Was haltet ihr davon?


bestimmt nicht so einfach, aber es sieht sicher sehr gut aus 

zur Farbe: ich finde, das es ziemlich gut passt, das das ganze recht schedderig ist 

lg neflE


----------



## VVendetta (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Außenflächen sind grundiert**

Sieht schon mal gut aus . Werde mich dann auch endlich nächste Woche dranmachen Stalker Call of Prypiat durch zu spielen...


----------



## L.B. (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Außenflächen sind grundiert**

Das Thermometer sieht genial aus und passt bestimmt super zu deinem "Theme".


----------



## fornax7.10 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Außenflächen sind grundiert**



L.B. schrieb:


> Das Thermometer sieht genial aus und passt bestimmt super zu deinem "Theme".


 
sign

Bin gespannt wie der Gammellook am Ende rüberkommt!


----------



## Kunohara (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Außenflächen sind grundiert**

HiHo,



> Ziel wird sein, den Messfühler im  Innenraum zu positionieren und auf der Außenseite (z.B. der Deckel) die  Skala ablesen zu können. Was haltet ihr davon?



hmmm.. Vielleicht ins Holz einlassen, das würd ich irgendwie stylisch und passend finden... Aber die Idee ist grandios!


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Außenflächen sind grundiert**

Wow! Das das Thermometer so großen Anklang findet, hätte ich nicht gedacht  Ich hab das Ding quasi vom Schrott gerettet. Am besten ist natürlich ein Platz im Deckel, denn in der Front plaziert, reicht der Fühler nicht bis in den Innenraum. An der linken Seitentür würde auch noch recht praktikabel sein, da der Fühler ebenfalls direkt in den Innenraum ragt (wie beim Deckel). Die Befestigung dürfte nicht so schwierig sein: 1. Ein Loch für den Fühler bohren (8 bis 9 mm Durchmesser). 2. Wegen der konisch zulaufenden Form des Thermometer-Gehäuses muss das Holz darunter etwas ausgefräst werden, um eine passgenaue Form zu bekommen. 3. Festkleben und fertig.

Nachher wird noch ein wenig Feintuning mit dem Lampenschwarz von nöten sein (vielen Dank für die Info mit den Rußpartikeln!). Bilder folgen wie immer.

Grüße


----------



## inzpekta (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Außenflächen sind grundiert**

Schick! Das Thermometer find ich auch gut... 
Schade das das keinen flexiblen Fühler hat, dann hättest Du mehr von der Anzeige.
Aber der Look wird bestimmt der Hammer!


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Außenflächen sind grundiert**

Großes Foto-UPDATE

Heute war ich fleißig und habe mit dem Innenausbau dere CaseCon begonnen. Auf dem Programm stand der Anschluss des Netzteils und der Messgeräte.Einen erfolgreichen Test konnte ich auch bereits durchführen. Und da ihr auf neue Bilder so scharf seid, will ich die euch auch nicht länger vorenthalten...


Die Vorarbeiten an den Messgeräten waren ja bereits abgeschlossen (Blende lackieren, Zusammenbau). Es konnte also sofort losgehen. Hier meine Materialien und die wichtigsten Werkzeuge.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schritt 1: Die Gummileitung H07RN-F 3x1,5 mm² mit dem Kabelmesser abisolieren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schritt 2: Die Enden der Adern abisolieren und Aderendhülsen (schwarz = 1,5 mm²) mit der Quetschzange anbringen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schritt 3: Die Adern in den dafür vorgesehenen Klemmen befestigen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schritt 4: Das Winkelgehäuse schließen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schritt 5: Das andere Ende ebenfalls abisolieren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schritt 6: Mit der Quetschzange Steckhülsen befestigen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schritt 7: Die Stecker an den dafür vorgesehenen Kontakten der Buchse befestigen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schritt 8: Die Buchse am Gehäuse befestigen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier das ganze von innen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Fortsetzung im nächsten Post...


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Außenflächen sind grundiert**

... weiter gehts!

Da nun die Anschlüsse am Gehäuse und für das Netzteil fertig sind, werden als nächstes die Messgeräte angeschlossen.


Schritt 1: Die Leitung wird etwa halbiert und etwa 10 cm abisoliert. Die Aderenden werden abisoliert und es werden Aderendhülsen für Schraubmontage befestigt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schritt 2: Die Messgeräte werden nach folgendem Schema angeschlossen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das sieht dann so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schritt 3: Die Schutzkappen müssen befestigt werden und eine Zugentlastung für die zwei Leitungen wird angebracht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schritt 4: Einbau in das Gehäuse.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Fortsetzung folgt im nächsten Post...


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Außenflächen sind grundiert**

... weiter gehts!


Nach erfolgreichem Einbau der Messgeräte und der Anschlüsse erfolgt ein Test. Als erstes habe ich im Spannungslosem Zustand die Durchgängigkeit der Leitungen geprüft. Wichtig ist hierbei besonders der Schutzleiter. Messwert: 0,1 Ohm - also durchaus akzeptabel. Außenleiter und Neutralleiter hatten ebenfalls Durchgang, allerdings misst man hier über die Innenschaltung der Messgeräte. Dann habe ich nur die Kaltgeräteleitung angeschlossen und die Spannung am Kaltgerätestecker in der CaseCon gemessen: 236,8 Volt - daraufhin habe ich diesen Wert mit der analogen Anzeige des Messgerätes verglichen und ein wenig nachjustiert (Anzeige: 240 Volt). Dann habe ich meinen PC angeschlossen und unter verschiedenen Lastszenarien getestet. Wie erwartet zeigt das Amperemeter den Stromfluss an  Hier die Bilder:

Der Moment kurz bevor ich die Stromzufuhr zum Rechner mittels Schalter aktiviert habe...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann wenige Sekunden später beim Starten des PC's fließen bereits 0,85 A!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier kurz nach dem booten. Die CaseCon musste für den Test auf dem Schreibtisch Platz finden, da die Zuleitung zum Netzteil (Auf dem Tisch) nicht lang genug ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei ruhendem Desktop fließen knapp 0,6 A.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier habe ich CoreDamage aktiviert. Bereits nach wenigen Sekunden pendelte sich das Amperemeter bei ca. 0,8 A ein.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann eine kurze Runde METRO 2033: Je nach Umgebung schwankte der Stromfluss zwischen 1,0 und 1,2 A.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Test erfolgreich! Der Innenausbau kann also weitergehen!

Als nächstes ist der Festplattenkäfig dran. Dann müssen die Plexiglasscheiben befestigt werden. Es fehlen Außerdem noch die Staubschutzvorrichtungen (Lochgitter und Streckmetall).

Grüße


----------



## inzpekta (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Außenflächen sind grundiert**

Es wird doch! Sieht sehr gut aus... Gefällt mir


----------



## L.B. (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Außenflächen sind grundiert**

Sparsame Hardware.  Die Idee mit den Messgeräten ist klasse und sehr sauber umgesetzt.  Ich frage mich, wieso ich so etwas nicht schon am Schreibtisch habe.


----------



## Koyote (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Messgeräte sind angeschlossen**

Sehr sehr schönes update mal wieder


----------



## fornax7.10 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Messgeräte sind angeschlossen**

Geil! 

Tolle Idee mit den Messgeräten! 

Das hat echt ne super Wirkung!!!


----------



## neflE (17. Juli 2011)

Sehr geil 
Die Messgeräte passen super 

Lg neflE


----------



## Timmynator (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Messgeräte sind angeschlossen**

Da ist doch mal was, was nicht jeder hat. Sieht gut aus und wenn es funktioniert, umso besser


----------



## King_Sony (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Messgeräte sind angeschlossen**

Die Messgeräte sind doch immer für Gleichstrom, oder?

LG Sony


----------



## L.B. (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Messgeräte sind angeschlossen**

Das würde keinen Sinn machen, weil er die Netztwechselspannung und einen Wechselstrom messen möchte. Solange man kein Feuerwerk haben möchte, sollte man hier auch auf entsprechenden Messgeräte zurückgreifen.


----------



## Legolasvegas (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Messgeräte sind angeschlossen**

144 Watt im IDEL ist aber schon übel ^^ Aber ist der Hammer so ne Anzeige will ich auch haben *grins* und es passt einfach perfekt zu STALKER mach weiter so gefällt mir richtig gut !!!


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Messgeräte sind angeschlossen**



Legolasvegas schrieb:


> 144 Watt im IDEL ist aber schon übel



Na das stimmt so nicht ganz... 

Die Formel zur Berechnung von elektrischer Leistung bei Wechselspannung sieht so aus: S = U * I wobei S die Scheinleistung ist. P, die Wirkleistung errechnet man so: P = S * cos phi. Also vereinfacht gesagt ist P = U * I * cos phi. Warum ich die elektrische Wirkleistung errechnen möchte? Weil nur diese gezählt und bezahlt wird (im privaten Haushalt - bei Großabnehmern sieht das anders aus)!

Lesen wir also von der Skala ab (nur Näherungswerte!): 238 V und 0,6 A. Fehlt nur noch der cos phi. Das wird schon schwieriger, weil er von der Last des Netzteils abhängig ist und ich ihn leider nicht messen kann. Allgemeingültig gilt aber, das PSU's erst bei hoher Auslastung einen hohen cos phi erreichen. Ich habe ein PCGH-Netzteil (Be Quiet E7 600W) und ein Blick hierein verrät: bei ca. 20% Auslastung erreicht die PSU ein cos phi von 0,9616 (dummerweise wurde mit 115 V und 60 Hz gemessen - die Werte sind in unserem Netz doch etwas anders, aber ähnlich). Nehmen wir also näherungsweise nur 0,95 an. Wir setzen in die Formel ein und erhalten: P = 238 V * 0,6 A * 0,95 = 135,66 W.

Ist also nicht ganz so viel, wie in deiner Rechnung  Aber du hast recht, das es relativ viel ist. Fairerweise muss ich dazu sagen, dass ich zwei HDD's, eine SSD und zwei ODD's am Rechner betreibe. Dazu kommt noch die X-Fi Titanium, die wenn ich mich nicht irre von PCGH mit 18 oder 19 W bemessen wurde. Nicht zu vergessen die alte Krücke von Q9550, der zwar deutlich undervoltet ist (1,072 Vcore), dafür aber auch 20% OC bekommen hat.


----------



## L.B. (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Messgeräte sind angeschlossen**

Sehr schön erklärt. Jetzt weiß ich auch endlich, woher man das cos φ bekommt.  Bei den meisten Netzteilen dürfte dieser Wert aber aufgrund von aktiver Leistungsfaktorkorrektur relativ linaer sein.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Messgeräte sind angeschlossen**

@ L.B. Ja der Wert ist relativ linear, aber erst ab einer bestimmten Auslastung. Bei den meisten Netzteilen ist bei unter 10 bis 20 % Auslastung ein steiler Abfall des Leistungsfaktors zu verzeichnen. Gerade bei überdimensionierten Netzteilen ist das oft der Fall. Durch einen niedrigen cos phi, fließen trotz geringer Wirkleistung hohe Ströme - dadurch wird unser Netz unsinnigerweise belastet.

Grüße


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Messgeräte sind angeschlossen**

Heute geht es mit dem CaseCon weiter! Es warten die Gestaltung der Außenhülle und der innere Ausbau! Im Zuge dessen habe ich heute meine Aquaero 4.0 ausprobiert. Der Anschluss gestaltete sich relativ einfach - auch die Installation der Software verlief reibungslos. Zum Test habe ich einen Lüfter angeschlossen und alles lief tadellos. Dann habe ich meine 140 mm-Lüfter von Prolimatech angeschlossen (an Kanal 1 bis 4). Zu meinr Überraschung liefen aber nur die Lüfter an Kanal 1 und 2. Der Lüfter am Kanal 3 funktinierte gar nicht und bei dem Lüfter an Kanal 4 leuchteten nur die LED's ganz schwach. Ein Blick ins Handbuch und dann ins Forum der Herstellerseite brachten mich auch nicht weiter. Ich habe die Aquaero resetet (EPROM-Reset), habe die aktuelle Firmware aufgespielt und versucht, die Aquaero ohne USB-Verbindung laufen zu lassen - alles ohne Erfolg. Es liegt wahrscheinlich ein Defekt vor  Jemand vielleicht noch eine Idee?

Bilder vom Umbau folgen natürlich


----------



## Koyote (23. Juli 2011)

Kannst du die noch umtauschen ?


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Messgeräte sind angeschlossen**

UPDATE

Nach der Aquaero habe ich mir heute die Lüfter vorgenommen. Diese habe ich auf die Blenden montiert und in den vorbereiteten Aussparungen befestigt. Allerdings kam es zu Verzögerungen, da die Aussparungen im Boden und im Deckel nicht groß genug waren  Ich habe die rechteckigen Löcher für die Standard-Lüftermaße berechnet, also 280x140 und 420x140. Allerdings habe ich außer Acht gelassen, dass noch Farbe aufgetragen wird und was noch viel schwerer wiegt: die Lüfter-Blenden von Bitspower erlauben es nicht 100%ig, dass die Lüfter genau nebeneinander liegen. Somit sind sie automatisch 1 bis 2 mm weiter auseinander. Folglich musste ich nochmals meine Laubsäge bemühen  Hier die Bilder!


Hier die Vorbereitungen für die 280er-Blende.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine echte Fummelarbeit, da neben dem Mesh auch noch ein Entkopplungsgummi befestigt wird. Auf dem Bild ist ein Lüfter verkehrt herum, das wurde natürlich geändert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier sehen wir die Gehäuseunterseite. Nach der aufwendigen Anpassung der Aussparung ein erster Test.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit einem 4er habe ich durch das Holz gebohrt, anschließend mit Schrauben die Blende befestigt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier noch schnell eine Kabeldurchführung gebohrt. Diese wird später mit Schaumstoff versiegelt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit Rändelmuttern wird die Blende befestigt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Endergebnis! Ich werde die Lüfter noch mit einer Abdeckung versehen - zum Einsatz kommt entweder Streckmetall oder Lochblech. Dafür ist dann allerdings noch eine weitere Bestellung bei modulor.de notwendig, da das bereits vorhandene Metall verplant ist...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann der ganze Spaß noch mit der 420er-Blende. Hier habe ich aus Versehen gleich zwei Lüfter falsch herum montiert 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch hier fehlen nur wenige Millimeter... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... aber nach wenigen Minuten passt auch die große Lüfter-Blende. Diese wird allerdings noch nicht befestigt, da noch die farbliche Gestaltung des Deckels erfolgen muss.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Morgen gehts mit der PCI-Blende weiter! Bis dahin...

Grüße


----------



## inzpekta (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Messgeräte sind angeschlossen**

Die machen doch was her...
Sieht sehr gut aus...

Like it


----------



## neflE (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Messgeräte sind angeschlossen**

ich finde ja, die Lüfterblende ist zu "heil" für die Casecon.
kann man da nicht noch mal draufhauen und ein bischn schleifen?

aber ansonsten sehr gut 

lg neflE


----------



## Koyote (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Messgeräte sind angeschlossen**

So wies bei bild 5 aussieht, hättest du noch n bissl was feilen können ?


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Messgeräte sind angeschlossen**



neflE schrieb:


> ich finde ja, die Lüfterblende ist zu "heil" für die Casecon.
> kann man da nicht noch mal draufhauen und ein bischn schleifen?



Draufhauen  Hab ich auch schon bemerkt, dass die noch zu "neu" aussehen... ich warte erst einmal ab, wie es mit dem ganzen Rost aussieht. Dann würde ich z.B. mit etwas Stahlwolle ein paar Kratzer reinmachen oder so.




Koyote schrieb:


> So wies bei bild 5 aussieht, hättest du noch n bissl was feilen können ?



Sicherlich, aber das sieht man nicht mehr, da die Lüfter absolut passgenau sitzen


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Messgeräte sind angeschlossen**

Ich habe mir heute im Baumarkt Kupferspray besorgt. Wenn es klappt, was ich mir so überlegt habe, kann ich damit z.B. mit Schablonen tolle Effekte erzielen. Jetzt steht erstmal die PCI-Blende auf dem Programm.


----------



## Koyote (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Messgeräte sind angeschlossen**

Welchen Effekt meinst du ?


----------



## fornax7.10 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Messgeräte sind angeschlossen**

@Koyote:

Schon mal was von Kupferoxid gehört....

@Topic:

...ich finde die Idee super wenn du diesen Effekt meinst....


----------



## Koyote (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Messgeräte sind angeschlossen**

Ja habe ich, vielleicht meint er aber auch einen anderen effekt ?


----------



## The_Checker (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Messgeräte sind angeschlossen**

Fett jetzt kommt auch noch Grünspan ans Case.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Messgeräte sind angeschlossen**

Richtig! Einen Teil des Kupfers schütze ich vor der Oxidation (mit Klarlack), aber den anderen Teil werde ich absichtlich altern lassen. 

Gerade habe ich auch nochmal eine Bestellung an modulor.de abgeschickt:

Aluminium Feinlochblech

Edelstahl Feinblech

schwarz Aluminiumfolie


Bis jetzt habe ich Streckmetall, verschiedene Lochbleche, feines Alu-Drahtgitter und Kupfer-Blech. Mit der aktuellen Bestellung kann es dann richtig mit der äußeren Gestaltung der CaseCon losgehen. Wie immer wird es davon viele Bilder geben


----------



## neflE (26. Juli 2011)

Wird ja immer besser hier 

Warte schon gespant auf neue Bilder.

Lg
neflE


----------



## Koyote (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Messgeräte sind angeschlossen**



DeFenSoOOoR schrieb:


> Richtig! Einen Teil des Kupfers schütze ich vor der Oxidation (mit Klarlack), aber den anderen Teil werde ich absichtlich altern lassen.
> 
> Gerade habe ich auch nochmal eine Bestellung an modulor.de abgeschickt:
> 
> ...



Sehr schön  Freue mich auf die Bilder. Wie lange dauert der Versand bei diesem Anbieter ca. ?


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Messgeräte sind angeschlossen**

Hab gerade die Auftragsbestätigung von modulor.de erhalten. Versandtermin ist erst morgen . Das heißt, das Paket kommt diese Woche noch. Jetzt werde ich mich erstmal mit dem Thermometer beschäftigen. Vielleicht gibts dann heute noch ein Foto-Update


----------



## Koyote (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Messgeräte sind angeschlossen**

Ah, der Thermometer, bin ich gespannt. Foto Updates sind immer gut  Schönes Tagebuch


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Messgeräte sind angeschlossen**



Koyote schrieb:


> Ah, der Thermometer, bin ich gespannt. Foto Updates sind immer gut  Schönes Tagebuch



Danke  Es heißt aber immernoch "das" Thermometer


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Messgeräte sind angeschlossen**

Wie versprochen heute noch ein UPDATE!

Ziel des Tages war es, das Thermometer an Ort und Stelle zu befestigen und einige Kleinigkeiten auszuprobieren. Am Ende musste ich feststellen, dass ich noch ein paar Sachen bestellen muss - später dazu mehr. Auch das Thermometer kann ich momentan noch nicht endgültig einbauen. Hier die Bilder des heutigen Modding-Tages:


Als erstes wollte ich einen geeigneten Platz für das analoge Thermometer finden. Dabei ist mir die noch unfertige Lüfter-Blende ins Auge gefallen und ich dachte mir, dass ich diese doch auch gleich einmal ausprobieren könnte. Gesagt - getan. Im Keller lagerte noch mein altes Enermax Liberty 400er- Netzteil...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... das mit wenigen Handgriffen einsatzbereit ist. Siehe da - die Lüfter funktionieren wie gewünscht 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Lüfter im Boden saugen ebenfalls fleißig Luft in den Innenraum.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier sind die Lüfter im Deckel aus der Innenansicht des Gehäuses zu sehen. Das starke rote Glühen ist in Echt *nicht* so extrem. Es ist eher ein Glimmen, allerdings macht die Kamera anscheinend daraus ein ziemliches Feuerwerk...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier die provisorische Verkabelung der Lüfter mit dem Enermax-Netzteil.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die gute alte Büroklammer muss wieder mal als Starthilfe dienen  (die grüne und irgendeine beliebige schwarze Leitung muss gebrückt werden).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier probeweise die Beleuchtung der Messgeräte...  Ich werde mir noch so eine orange LED-Kette bestellen, um die andere Seite ebenfalls anzustrahlen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hier ein Blick hinter die Kulissen. Der Trick hierbei ist die Flexibilität der LED-Leiste...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann gehts ans Eingemachte. Der Platz für das Thermometer steht nun fest und ein Loch habe ich bereits gebohrt. Um der konischen Form des Thermometer-Gehäuses etwas mehr Halt zu geben, musste ich schwere Geschütze auffahren 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf dem Bild kann man es vielleicht etwas schwer erkennen, aber der Rand des Loches ist eingesenkt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Erstes Probehalten...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier ein Blick von oben - man erkennt den deutlichen Abstand des Alu-Gehäuses von der Seitenwand der CaseCon. 100%ig kann ich mich damit noch nicht anfreunden, deshalb erwäge ich eine bündige Einpassung direkt in die Seitenwand.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier ein paar Impressionen vom aktuellen Zustand...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grüße


----------



## Koyote (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Messgeräte sind angeschlossen**

Sehr gut gewählt der Platz


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update erster Test der Lüfter**

 Hatte erst gedacht, dass das Ding auf dem Deckel seinen Platz finden wird, aber irgendwie hat es nicht gut neben den Lüftern ausgesehen. An seinem jetzigen Platz stört es nicht und passt sich gut in die Optik ein (also neben dem runden Seitenfenster)...


----------



## Koyote (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update erster Test der Lüfter**

Also auf dem Deckel wäre es nicht so schön gewesen. So ist schon besser


----------



## fornax7.10 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update erster Test der Lüfter**

Boah die Messgerätebeleuchtung!

Auch das Thermometer ist echt top! ...vielleicht könntest du noch das Ziffernblatt farblich anpassen/mit Akzenten versehen....


----------



## Timmynator (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update erster Test der Lüfter**

Was mir insbesondere an den unteren Caselüftern, aber auch generell auffällt: ist das feinmaschige Lochbech/Mesh nicht arg restriktiv und (gerade unten) im geplanten Betrieb höchst reinigungsbedürftig?

Ansonsten diverse tolle Ideen, die da zusammenkommen.


----------



## L.B. (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update erster Test der Lüfter**

Das sieht schon richtig klasse aus.  Das Thermometer würde ich so lassen, denn es kommt so besser zur Geltung als wenn es in die Seitenwand eingelassen wäre. 

@Timmynator: Der Vorteil des Mesh-Gitters ist, dass es den Staub festhält, sodass man alle paar Monate mal eben mit Staubsauger vorbeigehen muss und den ganzen Dreck nicht im Rechner hängen hat. Ich habe bei mir zu diesem Zweck extra Fliegengitter eingebaut und bis jetzt ist der Rechner auch nach sechs Monaten innen immer noch relativ staubfrei.


----------



## affli (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update erster Test der Lüfter**

Obwohl mir OSB einfach zu Rustikal ist, find ich das Casecon hat doch echt was cooles!

Mach weiter so!


----------



## inzpekta (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update erster Test der Lüfter**

Die Lüfeterbeleuchtung passt sehr gut zum Thema!
Das Thermometer... naja, das hätte ich wahrscheinlich woanders hingebaut.

Sieht aber schon richtig toll aus.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update erster Test der Lüfter**

--> Ziffernblatt des Thermometers farblich gestalten: Schwierig, da ich das Thermometer-Gehäuse nicht ohne bleibende Beschädigung aufmachen kann  Vielleicht lässt sich aber das Glas z.B. mit Fenstermalfarbe gestalten...

--> reinigungsbedürftige Caselüfter im Boden: Mesh ist und bleibt eine gute Wahl gegen Staub. Aber vielleicht ziehe ich noch einen Streifen Damenfeinstrumpfhosen drüber (mit einem Gummiring festmachen), der hilft auch gegen feinsten Staub und z.B. auch gegen die Haare meiner Katze...

--> Rustikales Gehäuse: Hehe  Eiche natur wäre richtig rustikal


----------



## neflE (27. Juli 2011)

Vielleicht lässt sich aber das Glas z.B. mit Fenstermalfarbe gestalten


Da denke ich sofort an die bunten Blumen und Sterne und Kürbisse .... Die ich früher immer gemacht habe und an meine Fenster geklebt 

Lg
NeflE


----------



## guido13 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update erster Test der Lüfter**

Hallo *DeFenSoOOoR,

echt geniales Projekt, 3x  von mir.

Und zum wichtigsten: wir wollen mehr Katze sehen, die ist so süss. 

Wenn am Ende, die Kiste nicht läuft, mein Tip, bei der Holzmenge, da hat die Keitze ihr eigenes Baumhaus!

mfg guido! 
*


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update erster Test der Lüfter**



guido13 schrieb:


> *Und zum wichtigsten: wir wollen mehr Katze sehen, die ist so süss.*





Nun gut - ich hab da mal was vorbereitet:

Joghurts Lieblingsbeschäftigung: auf der Fernbedienung schlafen, damit ich sie ewig suchen darf...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine so genannte Plüschrolle...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Miez from Hell...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ossiracer (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update erster Test der Lüfter**

Och is des n süßes Kopfkissen


----------



## Timmynator (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update erster Test der Lüfter**

Putziges Tierchen. Was ist das für eine Rasse?


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update erster Test der Lüfter**

Joghurt ist ein Perser-Mix: reinrassige Langhaarperser-Mutter (grau), reinrassiger Kurzhaarperser-Vater (tappy weiß-grau). Sein Fell ist silber gestromt.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update erster Test der Lüfter**

UPDATE

Heute ist ein Paket von modulor.de gekommen 


Das riesige, aber sehr leichte Paket...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... und fast nichts drin 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist die so genannte "Cinefoil" - eine ultradünne eloxierte Alu-Folie. Hier ein Auszug aus der Beschreibung auf modulor.de:
"Wie der Name dezent andeutet, handelt es sich bei der Cinefoil um ein  Spezialprodukt für die Beleuchtung bei Film und Fotografie. Die dünne  und weiche Folie ist als Anti-Reflex-Material bei der Ausleuchtung des  Sets gedacht, ihre lichtschluckende Eigenschaft kann man sich  selbstverständlich auch für alle anderen (Licht-)Gestaltungszwecke zu  Nutze machen." Quelle: modulor.de
Hier ein Foto mit Blitz...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... und hier ohne. Die matte Oberfläche wird auf der CaseCon tolle Effekte abgeben!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist die 25x25 cm messende geschliffene Edelstahlplatte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich werde versuchen einige STALKER-typische Symbole und vielleicht auch Schriftzeichen einzuarbeiten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist das große Alu-Lochblech (25x50 cm) mit versetzten Löchern. Damit werden die Lüfter im Boden abgedeckt und die Lufteintritts- und austrittsöffnungen versehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier ein paar Makroaufnahmen des Lochblechs...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mit diesem Update können wir auch ein kleines Jubiläum feiern! Ich habe nun *über 500 Bilder *zur Entstehung der Casecon hochgeladen 


Grüße


----------



## Koyote (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Paket von modulort.de & das 500. Bild**

Schöne Lieferung. Ganzschön klein die Löcher. Ich hoffe für dich, das es dadurch nicht zu laut wird.


----------



## inzpekta (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Paket von modulor.de & das 500. Bild**

Glückwunsch zu den 500 Bildern!

Schicke Sachen... Viel Spass beim Einbau!


----------



## Orpheus1982 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Paket von modulor.de & das 500. Bild**

Ich muss auch mal ein großes Lob für das Projekt und das Durchhaltevermögen aussprechen. Gefällt mir sehr gut das Vorhaben und bin gespannt auf das Endergebnis.


----------



## Robonator (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Paket von modulor.de & das 500. Bild**

Kann das Ende kaum abwarten


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (4. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Paket von modulor.de & das 500. Bild**

Morgen ist es soweit - ab Nachmittag beginnt mein Urlaub  ... und damit jede Menge Zeit. Das heißt dann für die CaseCon: Fertigstellung der optischen Gestaltung und Einbau der Hardware! Geplant ist Mitte / Ende nächster Woche. Meine aktuelle Bestellung bei Caseking wird sich vermutlich noch etwas verzögern, das heißt dann im Klartext, dass einige Gimmicks erst später untergebracht werden können (Stichwort Beleuchtung der Messinstrumente).

Und noch eine gute Nachricht: Meine Aquaero 4 ist auf dem Weg von der Reperatur 

Leider ist meine Digicam anderweitig im Einsatz und ich kann euch nur Bilder von meiner Handycam präsentieren 

Grüße


----------



## chickenwingattack (4. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Paket von modulor.de & das 500. Bild**

na dann bin ich mal weiter gespannt. Die Verkabelung der beiden Anzeigen hatte mir sehr gefallen, aber bei 230 Volt pfüscht man besser auch net


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Paket von modulor.de & das 500. Bild**

Am Wochenende ist meine reparierte Aquaero 4 gekommen. Leider kann ich sie nicht ausprobieren, da das USB-Kabel nicht mit zurückgeschickt wurde  Wirklich sehr bitter. Außerdem ist die eine LED-Lichtleiste immernoch nicht lieferbar: Flexlight orange

Heute stehen gleich mehrere wichtige Punkte auf dem Programm. Als erstes beschäftige ich mich mit der Abdeckung des Lüfter im Boden. Dann folgt die Auswahl und die Positionierung der Metalle auf den Case-Außenflächen. Morgen geht es dann los mit den "Modern Options"-Farben - den Rost- und Patina-Effekten.

Bilder folgen im Laufe des Nachmittags


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Paket von modulor.de & das 500. Bild**

UPDATE

Es geht weiter  Hier die aktuellen Bilder - aber gleich als Warnung vorweg: da ich zur Zeit meine Digicam nicht benutzen kann, muss ich mein Handy benutzen. Dementsprechend ist die Qualität nicht gerade überzeugend...

Als erstes musste ein russisch-sprachiges Buch dran glauben...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein paar Seiten ausgerissen und den übrig gebliebenen Kaffee vom Frühstück drüber gegossen... WTF?! Ja, ihr habt richtig gelesen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ganze sieht dann so aus...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... und noch ein paar Seiten mehr in die Brühe getunkt... Aufklärung später 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier meine gesamte Sammlung an Metallblechen und -platten...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... ready zur Verarbeitung!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als erstes kommt die Abdeckung der Bodenlüfter dran. Dazu schneide ich ein passendes Stück Alu-Lochblech aus und biege eine Kante ab. Dann erfolgen noch die Bohrungen für die Schrauben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ganze sieht dann so aus. So sind die Lüfter und die Kabeldurchführung nicht mehr zu sehen. Außerdem wird dadurch noch ein zusätzlicher Schutz vor Staub ermöglicht. Demontage geht sehr einfach mit den vier Rändelmuttern.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann hab ich mir die 25x25 cm Edelstahlplatte vorgenommen. Diese habe ich in vier gleich große Quadrate geteilt. Dann werden dann auf der Außenseite des Gehäuses angebracht. Ziel wird sein, dass die Platten eine Gravur o.ä. im Stalker-Stil erhalten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die vierte Platte wird die Front zieren. Bleibt die Frage, ob die Platten wie auf den Bildern zu sehen schräg angeordnet werden, oder ob die im rechten Winkel / gerade platziert werden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann habe ich aus einem weiteren Stück Alu-Lochblech einen Staubschutz für die Netzteil-Ansaugöffnung gebaut. Diese ist ca. 14,5x14 cm groß.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier die Innenansicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Anschließend waren die drei weiteren Luftöffnungen am Gehäuse an der Reihe. Diese habe ich allerdings aus Alu-Streckmetall gebaut.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nach einigen Stunden ist der Kaffe schon zum Großteil verdunstet, zurückgeblieben sind die dunklen Schwebstoffe, die sich in den Papierfasern festsetzen...
und nun zur Auflösung des Papier-Kaffee-Rätsels: Ich habe vor, Textstreifen künstlich altern zu lassen und mit auf der Oberfläche zu verarbeiten. Eine gute Möglichkeit zur Alterung ist Kaffee, aber auch Schwarztee, Haushaltsreiniger, Essig u.ä. eigenen sich dazu. Im Falle meiner CaseCon musste es natürlich kyrillische Schrift sein  Also beim örtlichen Buchhändler nach ausländischen Werken Ausschau gehalten. Für knapp acht Euro gab es diese Ausgabe 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt steht noch das Design der Stahlplatten an.

bis zum nächsten Update
Grüße


----------



## AuXilium (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Verarbeitung der Metallbleche / Platten**

Schönes Update! Die Bleche gefallen mir. Das mit den Buchseiten sieht genial aus, erinnert mich an Metro 2033, bzw. an Stalker 

Passt ziemlich gut dazu! Weiter so. Freue mich aufs nächste Update.


----------



## inzpekta (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Verarbeitung der Metallbleche / Platten**

 ... der schöne Kaffee!!!
Wieso lässt man Kaffee über? Ist mir völlig unbegreiflich!

Aber gute Technik. Hast du Schtonk gesehen?


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Verarbeitung der Metallbleche / Platten**

Nein, gesehen habe ich den Film nicht, aber das ist doch die Parodie auf die gefälschten Hitler-Tagebücher. Was hat der mit einer Stalker-CaseCon zu tun


----------



## inzpekta (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Verarbeitung der Metallbleche / Platten**

Der macht die Tagebücher auch auf alt! 
Ähnlich wie du, ich glaub aber er hat Tee verwendet und die Dinger anschließend gebügelt.


----------



## ACDSee (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Verarbeitung der Metallbleche / Platten**

"Guten Tag, ein russisches Buch und ein Paket Kaffe bitte, ich brauch das um meinen PC alt aussehen zu lassen.."

...ist gar nicht so leicht etwas planmäßig rosten und altern zu lassen.
Ich lese schon eine Weile mit und finde deine Ideen richtig Klasse. Respekt.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Verarbeitung der Metallbleche / Platten**



ACDSee schrieb:


> "Guten Tag, ein russisches Buch und ein Paket Kaffe bitte, ich brauch das um meinen PC alt aussehen zu lassen.."





Oh man hab ich gelacht! So und jetzt steht etwas besonderes auf dem Plan: ich graviere die Stalker-Fraktions-Embleme in die Stahlplatten. Bilder folgen natürlich!

Mal zum Vorgeschmack hier die Originale:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Welche davon auf die vier Platten kommen werde ich aber noch entscheiden müssen...


----------



## MatMade142 (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Verarbeitung der Metallbleche / Platten**

Da hast du dir aber was in den Kopf gesetzt, viel erfolg beim gravieren.


----------



## BENNQ (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Verarbeitung der Metallbleche / Platten**

Ich wäre für das 3,4,5 und letzte 

Wenn du das hinkriegst ..


----------



## affli (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Verarbeitung der Metallbleche / Platten**

Echt immer wieder sehr interessant was du so alles machst -> zeigst! 

Gerade die Cinefoil sieht sehr vielversprechend aus, hab ich so noch gar nie gesehen! 

Die Emblems finde ich alle Toll, da kannste nichts falsch machen!


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Verarbeitung der Metallbleche / Platten**

Gravur abgeschlossen! Hab leider nur einen Fehler gemacht... Ich hab Edelstahl verwendet  Die Gravurlinien sieht man nicht unbedingt so gut, deshalb wollte ich sie ein wenig hervorheben. Kupferspray? Fehlanzeige, denn es haftet nicht gut genug. Oxidationslösung, um Rost zu provozieren? Fehlanzeige, die Lösung kann nichts gegen das legierte Eisen ausrichten... Auf unlegiertem Eisen richtet die Oxidationslösung schon nach wenigen Sekunden eine totale Zerstörung an, aber auf meinen Platten passiert wirklich gar nix. Ich hab jetzt noch eine Idee, mal sehen ob es klappt: ich habe von meinem Geologiestudium noch irgendwo eine Flasche 2 molare Salzsäure rumstehen, vielleicht hilft das...


----------



## affli (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Verarbeitung der Metallbleche / Platten**

Das ist natürlich bitter..
Deswegen nennt man das gute Material wohl CNS oder EDELSTAHL.. 

Bin gespannt auf deine Lösung!


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Verarbeitung der Metallbleche / Platten**

Eine gute und eine schlechte Nachricht... Die gute ist, dass ich die Salzsäure gefunden habe... Die schlechte ist, dass auch diese (bis jetzt) keinerlei Wirkung gezeigt hat...


----------



## L.B. (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Verarbeitung der Metallbleche / Platten**

Edlestahl ist (fast) unzerstörbar. Im Rahmen meiner CaseCon aus Edelstahl (A2) habe ich auch einige Materialtests durchgeführt. 
Ergebnis: Beständigkeit gegen Natriumhydroxidlösung (pH-Wert 14) und konzentrierte Salzsäure (pH-Wert 1). Zum Vergleich habe ich Aluminium unter den gleichen Verhältnissen getestet. In der NaOH-Lüsung wurde das 2mm starke Aluminium innerhalb von zwei Tagen komplett gelöst und auch bei der Salzsäure gab es eine fröhliche Blubberei (Wassstoff) und das Zeug hat sich aufgelöst. 

Ich befürchte, dass du auf ein anderes Material umsteigen musst. Am besten Aluminium, was auch wesentlich leichter zu gravieren sein dürfte.


----------



## fornax7.10 (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Verarbeitung der Metallbleche / Platten**

3,5,7,11 FTW! 

Edelstahl gravieren

Alu ist eindeuting einfacher.....


----------



## ACDSee (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Verarbeitung der Metallbleche / Platten**

Mach die Salzsäure mal warm, dann sollte es was werden.
Alternativ müsste es hiermit klappen.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Verarbeitung der Metallbleche / Platten**

UPDATE

Hier die Bilder von meiner heutigen Gravur-Aktion. Mir fehlt immernoch eine Lösung zu folgender Problematik: die eingravierten Linien setzten sich optisch nicht so starkt ab, wie ich gedacht habe. Deshalb möchte ich diese etwas hervorheben. Wenn dazu noch jemand eine Idee hat, dann immer her damit!


Aus den vielen möglichen Fraktions-Emblemen / Wappen habe ich mich für folgende entschieden:

1. Wächter / Duty



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Freiheit / Freedom



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3. Monolith



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


4. Einzelgänger / Loner (rechts im Bild)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nach dem übertragen der Konturen auf das Stahlblech ging es an das Gravieren. Dazu habe ich meinen Dremel bemüht...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die kleine Gravurspitze ist nicht einmal 2 mm groß.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nach etwa 40 Minuten Arbeit waren alle vier Platten fertig.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann wollte ich die Konturen etwas hervorheben... Zuerst mit Kupferspray. Leider musste ich feststellen, dasss es überhaupt nicht auf Edelstahl haftet und sich sehr leicht abwischen lässt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier der gescheiterte Versuch: es blieb nahezu gar nichts in den Vertiefungen hängen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann wollte ich dem Blech mit konzentrierter Oxidationslösung "Instant Rust" zu Leibe rücken... Auch das war nicht von Erfolg gekrönt...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schließlich die Holzhammer-Methode: 2 molare Salzsäure (verdünnte Salzsäure)! Keinerlei Wirkung... Entweder ist die Säure nicht hoch genug konzentriert, oder ich habe das "Pech" eine sehr gute Edelstahl-Platte erwischt zu haben 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier das Ergebnis nach einstündiger Einwirkzeit... Nichts 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wenn euch noch etwas einfällt, dann immer her mit den Ideen!

Grüße


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Verarbeitung der Metallbleche / Platten**

Königswasser... na klar - wo soll ich bitte Salpetersäure her bekommen  Es müssen schon praktikable Vorschläge sein


----------



## fornax7.10 (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Verarbeitung der Metallbleche / Platten**

FakeRostSpray....


----------



## Sickpuppy (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Verarbeitung der Metallbleche / Platten**

Bei dem Edelstahl kannst du dich auf den Kopf stellen und wirst mit Säuren nicht viel erreichen. Auch das mit der Haftung ist, nur mit Grundierung, im geringen Masse gegeben.
Ich würde da zu etwas Anderem greifen.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Verarbeitung der Metallbleche / Platten**

SIEG!

Dem "Lampenschwarz" sei Dank! Die Rußpartikel haften wunderbar in den Gravurrillen  Ich mach gleich nochmal Fotos


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Verarbeitung der Metallbleche / Platten**

Spontanes UPDATE

Die Lösung des Problems kam dann doch eher unverhofft... Den kleinen Rest meiner schwarzen Acrylfarbe "Lampenschwarz" wollte ich erst wegschmeißen, aber dann kam mir die Idee, es doch einfach zu probieren... Ich ließ die Farbe etwas antrocknen und wischte sie dann mit Küchentuch weg - und siehe da: ein kleiner, aber aureichender Teil blieb in den Gravurrillen hängen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sorry für die Qualität, aber wie bereits erwähnt, kann ich z.Z. nur meine HandyCam benutzen


----------



## ACDSee (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Verarbeitung der Metallbleche / Platten**

Na bitte, das Sieht doch richtig gut aus. Es muss nicht immer alles ätzend sein.


----------



## King_Sony (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Verarbeitung der Metallbleche / Platten**

Hi,
bin für das Radioaktivzeichen


----------



## inzpekta (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Verarbeitung der Metallbleche / Platten**

Sehr schön, mal wieder super Arbeit angeliefert!
Und eigentlich gibt es eine einfache Lösung um Edelstahl korrodieren zu lassen: Seewasser
Solange es der 1.4301 ist, wovon ich mal ausgehe weil billig, kannst du den mit Seewasser kleinkriegen.

Aber du willst ja auch irgendwann fertig werden.


----------



## SonicNoize (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Verarbeitung der Metallbleche / Platten**

Wenn du V2A oder V4A verwendest, kannste mit dem Korrodieren lange warten, das sind rostfreie Stähle und die halten auch was aus.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Verarbeitung der Metallbleche / Platten**

Da hat das Stück Edelstahl seinem Namen alle Ehre gemacht 

Jetzt ist das Kupferblech an der Reihe - dafür hab ich mir auch etwas besonderes einfallen lassen. S.T.A.L.K.E.R. steht für Scavenger, Trespasser, Adventurer, Loner, Killer, Explorer and Robber. Frei übersetzt in etwa Plünderer, Eindringling, Abenteurer, Einzelgänger, Mörder, Entdecker und Räuber. Auf jedem dieser Kupferstreifen kommt dann ein Wort. Dies soll dann rund um die Metallplatte auf der rechten Seitenwand angeordnet werden. Bilder gibts natürlich natürlich auch


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Verarbeitung der Metallbleche / Platten**

UPDATE

Die Kupferbleche sind auch fertig. Aber seht selbst 


Das Blech in seiner vollen Größe: ca 20x30 cm.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jeder Streifen ist 20x4 cm groß. Es blieb nur ein kleiner Streifen übrig.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann ging es an das Prägen der Streifen. Mit Bleistift habe ich erst alles vorgezeichnet und dann habe ich mit der Rückseite eines dünnen Pinselschaftes das dünne Kupferblech eingedrückt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nach einer Weile hatte ich alle sieben Streifen fertig.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was sagt ihr dazu?

Grüße


----------



## inzpekta (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Verarbeitung der Metallbleche / Platten**

Ist doch was anderes als Edelstahl bearbeiten! 

Sieht sehr gut aus!


----------



## wirelessy (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Verarbeitung der Metallbleche / Platten**

Das R richtig herum hätte denke ich besser gefallen.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Verarbeitung der Metallbleche / Platten**

Das mit "Я" ist Absicht. Denn jedes Wort endet mit diesem "Я". Auch die "И" sind Absicht. All dies soll dem Bezug zur russischen Sprache dienen. Denn wie bereits erwähnt, werde ich auch einige Streifen aus künstlich gealtertem russischen Texten auf der Case-Außenseite aufbringen


----------



## MatMade142 (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Verarbeitung der Metallbleche / Platten**

Sieht gut aus, bin gespannt wies am fertigen Gehäuse aussieht.


----------



## neflE (11. August 2011)

Sieht alles sehr gut aus 
Ich finde es immer sehr spannend, was du hier machst.

 allein der Schrottwert deines Cases beträgt aufgrund der ganzen Metalle bestimmt schon 200€ 

Lg neflE


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (13. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Verarbeitung der Metallbleche / Platten**

Bin erstmal für paar Tage weggefahren  Also das nächste Update gibts nicht vor Mitte nächster Woche


----------



## hanfi104 (13. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Verarbeitung der Metallbleche / Platten**

@DeFenSoOOoR
Ich will auch ein Stalker-Gehäuse , kann man die auch bei dir bestellen?
Sehr sehr schick, mach weiter so*
*


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (13. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Verarbeitung der Metallbleche / Platten**

Update des PCGH-Main-Eintrages  Joghurt freut sich auch ganz doll


----------



## PingPong (13. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Verarbeitung der Metallbleche / Platten**

will ja nicht iwie den spass verderben oder so, aber warum hast du nicht alle "R" falsch rum gemacht?? oder alle "E"?? manche sind falsch rum, andere wieder nicht. 

ps. nich falsch verstehen, du hast meinen vollen respekt für deine arbeit. 

mfg
pingpong


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (14. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Verarbeitung der Metallbleche / Platten**



PingPong schrieb:


> will ja nicht iwie den spass verderben oder so, aber warum hast du nicht alle "R" falsch rum gemacht?? oder alle "E"?? manche sind falsch rum, andere wieder nicht.


 
Soll ein Blickfang sein und um ein Bezug zur russischen / kyrillischen Schrift zu schaffen. Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass ich tatsächlich ein "E" falsch herum gemacht habe ("Killer")... das war eigentlich nicht mal gewollt


----------



## emzet (15. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Verarbeitung der Metallbleche / Platten**

jetzt noch einen geigerzähler verbauen, und etwas granitgestein im gehäuse verstecken


----------



## Timmynator (15. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Verarbeitung der Metallbleche / Platten**



emzet schrieb:


> etwas granitgestein



Wenn schon, denn schon: Yellowcake! Dann braucht er auch keine Beleuchtung mehr, weil der PC von alleine strahlt


----------



## neflE (15. August 2011)

Ach einfach mal bei irgend einem Endlager einen ausgeben und du kommst durch 

Okay, genug OT

Ich habe noch eine Frage und zwar ist noch etwas bezüglich der HW geplant??

Lg neflE


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (16. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Verarbeitung der Metallbleche / Platten**

Ich werde erstmal meine "alte" HW verbauen (siehe Signatur). Ein Wechsel ist z.Z. nicht geplant... Allerspätestens für nächstens Jahr (Stalker 2 !!!) dürfte es selbst mit OC nicht mehr reichen - dann wird natürlich aufgerüstet  Ich denke auch über eine WaKü nach...


----------



## SonicNoize (16. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Verarbeitung der Metallbleche / Platten**

Zählrohre gibts manchmal günstig bei eBay, oder auch hier: X-ray Geiger

Vielleicht kannste das irgendwie Optisch noch mit einbauen  Elektronik kann man dazu selber bauen, wenn's nur knacken soll, ist das gar nicht schwer.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (16. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Verarbeitung der Metallbleche / Platten**

Coole Seite  Mir gefallen auch die alten russischen Verstärkerröhren / Nixie-Röhren... Wär doch echt fantastisch, so ein Ding drin zu haben, dass pulsierend vor sich hin glüht


----------



## Koyote (16. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Verarbeitung der Metallbleche / Platten**

Super Projekt und Glückwunsch zur Main !


----------



## L.B. (16. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Verarbeitung der Metallbleche / Platten**

Ein paar Elektronenröhren würden wirklich genial aussehen. Guck mal bei Pollin Elektronik, die haben manche Exemplare für 0,50€ pro Stück.

Edit: Bauelemente / Bauteile - Aktive Bauelemente - Rhren / Rhrenfassungen - Pollin Electronic


----------



## Computer Floh (17. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Verarbeitung der Metallbleche / Platten**

oder einfach mal bei ebay bzw. auf einem reallife Floh-Markt nach alten Röhrenverstärkern (alte radios) suchen. damit lässt sich bestimmt was schönes zaubern auch wenn die eher was für einen Bioshock Theme wären...

Aber super Optik und hübsche Mieze  haste da.


----------



## SonicNoize (17. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Verarbeitung der Metallbleche / Platten**

Mein Chef hat mal sowas von hier bestellt:

Nixie-Thermometer - ELEKTOR.de | Elektronik: Analog Digital Embedded Mikrocontroller Audio Messtechnik

Da gibts eine fertige Platine, wo du mit zwei Nixie-Röhren eine Temperatur anzeigen kannst, kostet nichmal soviel. Falls du mal mit Wasser külen willst, könnteste das ja kombinieren


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (17. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Verarbeitung der Metallbleche / Platten**

Nixie-Röhren sind wirklich eine echt geniale Sache, nur die Spannungsversorgung wird schwierig. Die meisten arbeiten mit ca. 100 VDC. Ich behalte die ganze Sache auf jeden Fall im Hinterkopf


----------



## M.Holder (17. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Verarbeitung der Metallbleche / Platten**

Auf der genannten Platine wäre doch die Spannungsversorgung gleich mit vorhanden.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (19. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Verarbeitung der Metallbleche / Platten**

Hab mich gestern und heute mit der Installation von Win7 auf dem PC meiner Freundin rumärgern müssen. Aber jetzt gehts mit der CaseCon weiter!


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (20. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Verarbeitung der Metallbleche / Platten**

Richtig großes Foto-UPDATE 

Endlich ist es soweit! Die Arbeit an der "Außenhaut" der CaseCon hat begonnen! Für mich ist es absolutes Neuland - bis auf ein paar Bilder und Beschreibungen die ich gesehen habe, kann ich keinerlei Erfahrungen mit dem künstlichen Alterungseffekten vorweisen... bis jetzt! Ich bin gespannt, ob es euch gefällt 

Und los gehts!

Der (hoffentlich) letzte Einkauf beim örtlichen Bastelladen (absoluter Wucher!!!!). Hier zu sehen sind Silber-Metallflocken, der dazugehörige Spezialklebstoff und eine Altsilber-Patina. Wird zur "Verschönerung" beim Finale eingesetzt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann habe ich einen Teil des übrig gebliebenen Alu-Lochblech in kleinere Stücke geschnitten...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... und auch die gealterten Buchseiten in kleinere Stücke gerissen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier ein paar Impressionen davon 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Soooo... dann mal "Probeliegen". Noch kann man sich überhaupt nicht vorstellen, dass das mal gut aussehen soll 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nein, das wird kein Pop-Art-Gehäuse... das sind nur die Grundierungen für die Lochblech-Stücke (wird noch mit der Altsilber-Patina behandelt).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann sind die Buchfetzen an der Reihe: einfach mit dem Pattex Transparent-Kleber aufgeklebt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt ging es mit der Metall-Grundierung endlich los! War ich vielleicht aufgeregt, dass könnt ihr euch gar nicht vorstellen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als Erstes die Eisengrundierung. Ziemlich wässrig, aber sehr ergiebig.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann die Kupfergrundierung. Deckt besser als die Eisengrundierung, ist dafür nicht so sehr ergiebig.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier zwei Nahaufnahmen vom "flüssigen" Kupfer.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weiter gehts im nächsten Post!


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (20. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Verarbeitung der Metallbleche / Platten**

Weiter gehts.


Als Letztes kam die dunkle Bronzegrundierung auf die CaseCon - von allen Metall-Grundierungen mit Abstand die ergiebigste und sie deckt außerdem sehr gut. So sieht es ein bisschen wie ein Patchwork-Teppich aus  Bevor ich weitermache musste ich ein paar Tests bezüglich der Oxidationslösungen durchführen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier ein paar Kleckse von der grünen Patinalösung auf Kupfer.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier Instant-Rust-Lösung auf der Bronzegrundierung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zwischenstand... kann natürlich nicht so bleiben 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nach einer Stunde war die Oxidationslösung gut eingezogen und brachte diese Kunstwerke zu Tage...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann nochmals mit der Eisengrundierung über die gesamte Fläche, nur einige Stellen mit der Kupfer- und Bronzegrundierung sind frei geblieben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann großflächig, aber sparsam mit der Instant-Rust-Lösung drübergegangen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier ist noch alles richtig flüssig, aber schon nach wenigen Minuten erste Ansätze von Rost.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nach etwa 1,5 Stunden sieht es dann schon so aus: Rost! Viel Rost!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier ein paar Nahaufnahmen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Im nächsten Post gehts weiter!


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (20. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Verarbeitung der Metallbleche / Platten**

Weiter gehts!

Der Rost sieht nicht nur echt aus - er ist absolut echt! Hier ein paar Impressionen davon:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was ist das? Ein Stück Kartoffelnetz! Hättet ihr das gedacht?! Hab es einfach mit der Eisenlösung "angeklebt".



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann geht es weiter mit den zurechtgeschnittenen Alu-Lochblechen. Diese werden auch grundiert und dann vorbehandelt, bevor sie ihren endgültigen Platz auf dem Case erhalten 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier ein noch ein Bild von der linken Seitenfläche ca. 3 Stunden nach der "Behandlung". Auch jetzt noch schreitet der Oxidationsprozess munter voran. Erst nach ca. 12 Stunden ist die Oxidation abgeschlossen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Morgen geht es natürlich weiter  Freut euch auf tolle Bilder von den Alu-Lochblechen un der Oberseite der CaseCon!

Einen schönen Samstag-Abend wünscht

DeFenSoOOoR


----------



## Robonator (20. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Verarbeitung der Metallbleche / Platten**

Echt klasse! 
Hätte meiner Meinung nach besser ausgesehen wenn du auch noch n paar Brandspuren zu den Teststellen hinzugefügt hättest


----------



## neflE (20. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Verarbeitung der Metallbleche / Platten**

nein, das sieht so schon genial genug aus  da braucht es kein Feuer mehr.

bevor es zu spät ist: Glückwusch zum 2. mal auf er Main 

lg neflE


----------



## Robonator (20. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Verarbeitung der Metallbleche / Platten**

Jo ich verbesser meine Post oben nochmal:


----------



## neflE (20. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Verarbeitung der Metallbleche / Platten**

 so einen schrottigen PC sieht man noch nicht mal aufm Schrottplatz 

sehr gut gelungen wie ich Finde, besonders der Rost!

nur so aus Interesse: wie viel Wiegt er nun?


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (20. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Verarbeitung der Metallbleche / Platten**



neflE schrieb:


> nur so aus Interesse: wie viel Wiegt er nun?



Nicht viel mehr als vor der "Behandlung". Die Farbe ist nur einige µm dick... Dementsprechend auch der Rost  Ohne Lüfter hat die Konstruktion knapp 15 Kilogramm auf die Waage gebracht. Mit den Lüftern, dem Laufwerkskäfig und der Farbe wohl kaum mehr als 17 oder 18 kg.


----------



## Koyote (20. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Verarbeitung der Metallbleche / Platten**

WOW; das ist echt gut aussehender Schrott


----------



## MatMade142 (20. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Verarbeitung der Metallbleche / Platten**

Echt gut geworden, hätte ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## L.B. (20. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Verarbeitung der Metallbleche / Platten**

Was ist das denn für ein Schrott?  Sieht echt genial aus. Besonders die Metallfarben sind extrem realistisch.  Ich bin mal gespannt, wie es fertig aussieht.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (21. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Verarbeitung der Metallbleche / Platten**



L.B. schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für ein Schrott?  Sieht echt genial aus. Besonders die Metallfarben sind extrem realistisch.



Es sieht so realistisch aus, weil es absolut echt ist und nicht nur gemalt. Es sind echte metallische Komponenten in den Farben, die sich logischweise genau verhalten, wie ihre großen massiven Pendants.

Jetzt gehts erstmal weiter - Bilder folgen natürlich zeitnah.


----------



## King_Sony (21. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Rosteffekte**

Definiere zeitnah


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (21. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Rosteffekte**



King_Sony schrieb:


> Definiere zeitnah


 
So wie ich Lust dazu habe


----------



## MrSniperPhil (21. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Rosteffekte**

Geiler Effekt!!
(Muss ich mir für Modellbau merken...)
Sieht gut aus!!
MfG


----------



## AuXilium (21. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Rosteffekte**

Oh mein Gott!  

Dagegen sieht jeder Rechner alt aus.

Lassen wir das mit den schlechten Witzen, aber ich muss sagen, ich bin echt begeistert was du da fabriziert hast. Sieht einfach nur genial aus.

Mach weiter so und werd schnell fertig damit wir schön die Finalen Bilder bekommen  Leider wäre dann dein Mod zu Ende also lass dir Zeit! 

Aber nicht zu lange....


Grüße


----------



## BENNQ (21. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Rosteffekte**

Jetzt muss ich mich auch mal wieder melden 

Was du hier machst ist wirklich erste Klasse 

Weiter so !!!

Freu mich auch alles Weitere


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (21. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Rosteffekte**

Danke an alle 

Der Rost wuchert gerade prächtig, noch ein paar Fotos, dann kommt heute noch ein Fotoupdate


----------



## Koyote (21. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Rosteffekte**

Ich freue mich schon auf die Fotos von deiner Rostzuchtanlage 
Mal im Ernst, ich finde den Mod genial, weil Müll gebaut wird  Im positivem Sinne.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (21. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Rosteffekte**

UPDATE

Hier die neusten Bilder von der "Rostzuchtanlage"!


Die Lochbleche habe ich an die vorbereiteten Stellen geklebt und mit einer weiteren Schicht Kupfer-, Bronze-, oder Eisengrundierung bedeckt. Hier eine Kupfer-Variante.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier ein Lochblech mit Bronzegrundierung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier mit der Eisengrundierung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann waren die Edelstahlbleche mit den Fraktions-Wappen an der Reihe.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Diese habe ich angeschraubt und die verzinkten Schrauben noch mit Oxidationslösung behandelt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann habe ich die Lochbleche ebenfalls mit reichlich Oxidations- und Patinalösung überpinselt. Die Ergebnisse sieht man hier...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... und hier. Das hat mir aber überhaupt nicht gefallen. Irgendwie sah das mit den Lochblechstücken richtig komisch aus...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... also habe ich sie wieder entfernt und stattdessen noch ein wenig Grundierung mit Oxidationslösung an den Stellen aufgebracht. Das sieht dann so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier ein paar Detailaufnahmen. Zu sehen ist die Kombination von Kupfer bzw. Bronze mit grüner Patinalösung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




weiter gehts im nächsten Post!


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (21. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Rosteffekte**



Hier sieht man den Deckel der CaseCon (vorderer Teil), als die Grundierung schon fertig aufgetragen war. Jetzt kommen die Oxidationslösungen zum Einsatz.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier der hintere Teil des Deckels.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine Detailaufnahme des beginnennden Oxidationsprozesses.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So sieht es nach ca. 2 Stunden aus - der Prozess ist schon weit fortgeschritten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


An einigen Stellen sieht man noch das blanke Kupfer - dort muss ich später noch mit der Patinalösung nachhelfen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einige Detailaufnahmen des Deckels...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist das rechte Seitenteil nach der ersten Schicht mit den Grundierungen... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... und das die Front des Gehäuses.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt habe ich gerade die zweite Schicht Grundierung aufgetragen und schon die Patinalösung verteilt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Instant-Rust folgt etwas später...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... und ergibt dann sowas (noch nicht ganz getrocknet):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Morgen wird noch an einigen Stellen nachgebessert und dann ist die Front an der Reihe!

Grüße


----------



## Koyote (21. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Rosteffekte**

Also bei mir geht der Upload, versuche es jetzt mal !


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (21. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Rosteffekte**

Bilder sind nun hochgeladen


----------



## Koyote (21. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Rosteffekte**

WOW  Das ist Epic ! Echt mal was komplett anderes, größten Respekt


----------



## neflE (21. August 2011)

An dem Rostkram kann ich mich gar nicht satt sehen 
Und das mit den Buchfetzen erst ;D genial!

Doch die lochblechstückchen passen, finde ich, noch nicht ganz ins Gesamtbild. Ich weiß nicht genau warum. Vllt liegt es daran, das die Kanten so gerade sind.
Kannst du ja !evtl! mit etwas Lack nachbessern  

Mach weiter so, ich kann es gar nicht erwarten das Case fertig zu sehen.
Lg neflE


----------



## Blizzart (21. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Rosteffekte**

Ist echt genial was du hier für eine Arbeit ablieferst 
Ich bin wie die meisten hier einfach begeistert von deiner Rost arbeit 
Erinnert mich immer wieder an so etwas http://www.super2cv.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/ratrod.jpg
Werd dein Projekt auf jeden Fall weiter verfolgen


----------



## AuXilium (21. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Rosteffekte**

:O  Genial.


----------



## MatMade142 (22. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Rosteffekte**

Echt Super dein Konzept und die ausführung, die Fraktionsschilder müssen aber auch noch ein bischen Rost abkriegen, die wirken da nämlich irgenwie verloren so "neu".


----------



## SonicNoize (22. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Rosteffekte**

Bei den Ampere- und Voltmeter müsstest du eigentlich eine Scheibe einschlagen, dass es ins Konzept passt  die sind viel zu sauber ^^ Oder druck dir doch neue Ziffernblätter und kleb sie dahinter


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (22. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Rosteffekte**

Hier gibt es ja richtige Rost-Fans  Danke @ all!




SonicNoize schrieb:


> Bei den Ampere- und Voltmeter müsstest du eigentlich eine Scheibe einschlagen, dass es ins Konzept passt  die sind viel zu sauber ^^ Oder druck dir doch neue Ziffernblätter und kleb sie dahinter



Gute Idee! Ich bin gerade am überlegen, wie ich das am besten umsetzten kann. Jetzt aber erstmal wieder ran an den Rost


----------



## Koyote (22. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Rosteffekte**

Vielleicht da, wo eh noch nicht die anzeige ist das Glas "anspringen" lassen, musste halt vorsichtig machen, damit es nicht bricht.


----------



## ACDSee (22. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Rosteffekte**

Wäre wirklich genial, wenn du die Volt- und Amperanzeigen noch altern lassen könntest.
Bisher absolut geniale und vorallem einmalige Optik, Respekt!

Wie stellst du dir das Innenleben vor?


----------



## Robonator (22. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Rosteffekte**



ACDSee schrieb:


> Wäre wirklich genial, wenn du die Volt- und Amperanzeigen noch altern lassen könntest.
> Bisher absolut geniale und vorallem einmalige Optik, Respekt!
> 
> Wie stellst du dir das Innenleben vor?



Spinnennetze


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (22. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Rosteffekte**



ACDSee schrieb:


> Wie stellst du dir das Innenleben vor?





Robonator schrieb:


> Spinnennetze



Not...


----------



## ACDSee (22. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Rosteffekte**

Spinnen im Tower -> schon gesehen
Eingeschlagenes und geklebtes Window: zu leicht.
Kupferkühler oxidieren lassen... na ja..
..Sleeve...  lächerlich! *Kabelrohre, 100% knitterfrei!*


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (22. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Rosteffekte**

*lach* 

Jetzt ist mir doch glatt der Spezial-Kraftkleber ausgegangen... nochmal in den Baumarkt ich glaub es nicht


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (22. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Rosteffekte**

UPDATE

Heute waren zwar nicht die großen Fortschritte wie in den letzten Tagen zu erwarten, dafür ging es nun mehr ins Detail. Was stand auf dem Tagesplan? Die rechte Seitenwand und die Front!


Die rechte Seitenwand nach der gestrigen ersten Rost-Session.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier ein zweites (aber unterschiedliches) Stück Kartoffelnetz 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grün-blaue Patina-Effekte auf der Bronze-Grundierung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grünspan auf der Kupfer-Grundierung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Anlegen der Kupferbleche...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... und hier mit der Stahlplatte. Dabei musste ich feststellen, dass die weißen Aussparungen zu klein geraten sind - man sieht sie an den Rändern der Kupferbleche...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... also musste da nachgebessert werden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nach einer zweiten Rost-Session sah das ganze dann so aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier noch ein paar Detailaufnahmen - war schon etwas dunkel und trotz (oder gerade wegen) Kunstlicht werden die Bilder bei meiner Digicam nicht so gut  Die Kupferbleche werden später noch mehr an die restliche Optik angepasst. Aber erstmal kommt der Rest dran. Bevor dann auch die Stahlplatte seinen Platz bekommt, muss ich die Plexiglasplatte einbauen - leider ist mir der Spezialkleber ausgegangen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier die Front beim fröhlichen "gammeln".



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Morgen gibts natürlich mehr  Bis dahin

einen schönen Abend


----------



## Koyote (22. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Rosteffekte**

Das nenne ich mal Kunst  Echt geil, was du da auf die Beine stellt


----------



## Freeak (22. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Rosteffekte**

So, Stunden Später, bin ich nun DURCH. Denn ich war Fleißig und habe deinen Fred von _ANFANG AN_ gelesen, und was DU da auf die beine Stellst ist mit einem Wort: *GIGANTISCH!!!* 
Denn ich habe heute Auf der Main davon über mein Smartphone davon gelesen und mir gedacht DAS musst du dir ansehen, und zwar von Anfang an.

Bekommt nen Abo von Mir, und da auch ich S.T.A.L.K.E.R. als eines DER Besten Games der Welterachte bist gleich einer meiner besten Kumpel. Und vor allem diese Rosteffekte, einfach nur Total Geil. Meinen fetten Respekt, wenn ich wieder mehr Zeit habe, werde ich von meinem Mod auch mal wieder nen Update Bringen, den so ganz untätig war auch nicht nicht und habe mal nen Kleinwenig Hardware gekauft. Muss nur noch zeit Finden diese auch einzubauen, und natürlich zu Sleeven.

Und ich glaube mein nächstes Case, wird auch nen S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Mod, aber dann wohl zu Teil 2.


----------



## SonicNoize (23. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Rosteffekte**



ACDSee schrieb:


> Wie stellst du dir das Innenleben vor?



Als Inspiration:

Ich hab in einem alten Kraftwerk mal einen Blick auf die Verkabelung des Leitstandes geworfen, damals hat man noch mit "Flachverdrahtung" gearbeitet. Heute schmeisst man den Kram einfach in nen Kabelkanal und gut, ist halt alles eine Kostenfrage. Wure kurz nach dem ich das Foto gemacht hatte alles abgerissen 

d.h.: Netzteil aufmachen, alle Kabel raus, fette Schienen zum Verschrauben rauslegen für die einzelnen Spannungen und dort einzelne, starre Adern per Flachverdrahtung zu den Komponenten legen.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (23. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Rosteffekte**

@ Freeak Danke!  Und gutes Gelingen für dein Projekt!

@ SonicNoize  Das wäre ja wirklich der Wahnsinn  Ich habe mir auch überlegt, vielleicht einfach nur zu optischen Zwecken, noch ein paar Kupferaderleitungen einzuziehen und die dann ähnlich der Steampunk-Optik im Innenraum zu verlegen.


----------



## affli (23. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Rosteffekte**

@SonicNoize
Alter Falter, wenn du dir nur mal ausmalst wie lange die für eine solch saubere Installation hatten... 
Hammer! Nur schade, das dies Heute kaum mehr anzutreffen ist! 

@Topic
Wenn sich da später einer vorstellt, das da OSB darunter schlummert.. 
Das Stahlblech mit dem Stalker Schriftzug wird einfach nur GEIL!


----------



## AuXilium (23. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Rosteffekte**

Ne fette Kupferscheine an der du alles abgreifst oder doch nur als Hingucker. Wäre beides geil! Am besten noch etwas "gealtert"


----------



## Witcher (23. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Rosteffekte**



AuXilium schrieb:


> Ne fette Kupferscheine an der du alles abgreifst oder doch nur als Hingucker. Wäre beides geil! Am besten noch etwas "gealtert"


 
Gealtert wäre im Fall der richtigen ( elektrischen)  Benutzung schlecht da so kein einwandfreiher Kontakt gegeben ist.


----------



## AuXilium (23. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Rosteffekte**

Da hast du recht, aber er sagte ja vllt auch nur zu optischen Zwecken...ich hab oben halt wieder Müll geschrieben.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (23. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Rosteffekte**

Ich werde bestimmt nicht blanke Kupferdrähte oder dergleichen als aktive Leiter in meinem PC benutzen  Und isolierte sehen nicht gut aus... Also wenn überhaupt, dann wirklich nur zur optischen "Aufhübschung"  Bin zur Zeit mit kleinen Details beschäftigt, also z.B. Ausbesserung von einigen rostlosen Stellen, Übergänge zwischen den Seitenteilen anpassen - also die Natürlichkeit der Verwitterung / Alterung verbessern. Dann montiere ich die Lüfter im Deckel... Bilder gibts natürlich nachher


----------



## Freeak (23. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Rosteffekte**

Sehr schöööööön Biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiilderrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (23. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Rosteffekte**

UPDATE

Heute waren wie bereits erwähnt vor allem kleinere Schönheitsreperaturen angesagt. Das meiste davon habe ich auch nicht mit der Kamera festgehalten, aber der Vollständigkeit halber sei es hier erwähnt: Rahmen der linken und rechten Tür schwarz gestrichen, kleinere Ausbesserungen mit den Oxidationslösungen, weiße Flecken beseitigt, Kanten und Übergänge der Seiten ausgebessert, Schrauben an den Edelstahlblechen mit Oxidationslösung bestrichen und Unebenheiten im Gehäuseinneren entfernt. Hauptsächlich habe ich mich um die Front gekümmert und die Lüfter im Gehäusedeckel montiert.


Der Rost auf der Front hat sich über Nacht gut ausbreiten können. Hier ein paar Nahaufnahmen von der Gehäusefront und vom Deckel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Positionierung der Lüfter und Kontrolle der Bohrlöcher...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... dann die Montage mit vier M4-Scharuben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Passt!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Endkontrolle der Gehäusefront und Montage der Edelstahlplatte...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann das zukünftige I/O-Panel angelegt...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...passt schon ziemlich gut, nur ein paar kleinere Korrekturen, dann kann ich mit dem Löten beginnen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Morgen und vielleicht auch Übermorgen wird es kein Update geben können  Dafür vielleicht das ein oder andere Bild von Joghurt...

Schönen Abend wünscht


DeFenSoOOoR


----------



## Koyote (23. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Rosteffekte Teil 7**

Schön ! Das mit den Updates ist nicht schlimm, lass dir Zeit. Die Lüfterblende sieht leider viel zu sauber aus .


----------



## Freeak (23. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Rosteffekte Teil 7**

Die Lüfterblende Muss ROSTEN!!!! Ist ja fast genauso wie als wenn man in der Zone mit Laserwaffen aus Star Wars hantieren will, das passt einfach nicht.


----------



## Orka45 (23. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Rosteffekte Teil 7**

ja, und schlag den Lüftern 1-2 Flügel ab und lass diese dann auch Rosten


----------



## Koyote (23. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Rosteffekte Teil 7**

Naja, Optik ist zwar wichtig aber man sollte die Funktion nicht vernachlässigen.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (23. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Rosteffekte Teil 7**



Orka45 schrieb:


> ja, und schlag den Lüftern 1-2 Flügel ab und lass diese dann auch Rosten



 Ähm nein... Mit der Lüfterblende warte ich auch noch ab (rosten lassen). Da die Rückseite, der Boden, der Innenraum und die Füße schwarz sind, darüber hinaus auch noch im Innenraum schwarze Sleeves zum Einsatz kommen, passt die Blende zur Optik. Ich warte aber erstmal ab, wie es sich in das Gesamtkunstwerk einfügt.


----------



## L.B. (23. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Rosteffekte Teil 7**

Ich finde den Kontrast zwischen Blende und Gehäuse gar nicht schlecht. Alternativ könntest du die Blende bzw. den Lack auch zerkratzen und dann teilweise rosten lassen.


----------



## Sickpuppy (24. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Rosteffekte Teil 7**

Irgendwie reissts die Kiste im Gesamtbild langsam ausseinander. Die Detaillösungen sind sehr geil, aber treffen ihr Ziel nicht mehr. Das muss irgendwie "gewachsen" aussehen und nicht wie hingemacht. Lass deinem Kopf freien Lauf. Be ONE with that object


----------



## ЯoCaT (24. August 2011)

Evtl n paar delen und beulen ins metal hauen


----------



## Robonator (24. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Rosteffekte Teil 7**

Entweder liegt das am Licht oder es ist doch relativ hell.  Kenne Rost nur im dunklen Farbton


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (24. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Rosteffekte Teil 7**



Sickpuppy schrieb:


> Irgendwie reissts die Kiste im Gesamtbild langsam ausseinander. Die Detaillösungen sind sehr geil, aber treffen ihr Ziel nicht mehr. Das muss irgendwie "gewachsen" aussehen und nicht wie hingemacht. Lass deinem Kopf freien Lauf. Be ONE with that object



Ist mir heute auch aufgefallen, als ich das Ding sehr lange betrachtet habe... Vor allem die linke Gehäuseseite finde ich mitlerweile überhaupt nicht mehr schön (rundes Plexiglasfenster, quadratische Edelstahlbleche, rund herum Rost, der aussieht, als sei er absichtlich genau dort plaziert worden (was aber nicht so aussehen soll)  Erst mal ne Nacht drüber schlafen, morgen gibt es dann Schadensbegrenzung bzw. vielleicht auch eine teilweise Neugestaltung


----------



## Der-Dom (24. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Rosteffekte Teil 7**

Vielleicht würde es was bringen, wenn du an den Kanten rostige Blechleisten anbringst, die mit vielen Schrauben oder Nieten befestigt sind. Dann sieht es nicht mehr nach einer großen Fläche mit "wahllos angeklatschten" Dingen aus und bringen etwas Detail hinein. Dann könntest du noch mit so Sachen wie Schläuchen, Rohren und/oder Leitungen spielen, die am Gehäuse lang geführt werden. 

Einige nette Inspirationen kannst du auch finden, wenn du Google nach "Steampunk" oder ähnlichem durchsuchst. Auch wenn dort eher mit sauberen Oberflächen gearbeitet wird, ist dort meist eine schöne Detailverliebtheit zu finden, die sich meiner Meinung nach teilweise ganz gut auch an deinem Case machen würde.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (24. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Rosteffekte Teil 7**



Der-Dom schrieb:


> Vielleicht würde es was bringen, wenn du an den Kanten rostige Blechleisten anbringst, die mit vielen Schrauben oder Nieten befestigt sind. Dann sieht es nicht mehr nach einer großen Fläche mit "wahllos angeklatschten" Dingen aus und bringen etwas Detail hinein. Dann könntest du noch mit so Sachen wie Schläuchen, Rohren und/oder Leitungen spielen, die am Gehäuse lang geführt werden.
> 
> Einige nette Inspirationen kannst du auch finden, wenn du Google nach "Steampunk" oder ähnlichem durchsuchst. Auch wenn dort eher mit sauberen Oberflächen gearbeitet wird, ist dort meist eine schöne Detailverliebtheit zu finden, die sich meiner Meinung nach teilweise ganz gut auch an deinem Case machen würde.



Gute Ideen! Hab mir gerade ein Konzept ausgedacht, dass mehr Ordnung in das Aussehen reinbringen wird. Das wird dann eventuell in einer zweiten Bestellung bei Conrad enden, also seid gespannt


----------



## Sickpuppy (24. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Rosteffekte Teil 7**

Du packst das . Da bin ich mir 100%ig sicher...das muss einfach irgendwie chaotischer aussehen, denn vom Grund her ist das einsame Spitze


----------



## Koyote (24. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Rosteffekte Teil 7**

Sehe ich so wie Sick,
man kann es nicht 100 % naturalrosten lassen, aufgrund der Buchfetzen etc. Könntest du bitte noch ein paar Bilder des jetzigen Standes machen, vielleicht einen direkten Vergleich der Seiten ? Durch dieses Bildmaterial könnte man sich die Situation noch einmal gut veranschaulichen und über mögliche Lösungen bzw. Verbesserungen nachdenken.

Mir freundlichen Grüßen 
Koyote


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (25. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Rosteffekte Teil 7**



Koyote schrieb:


> Sehe ich so wie Sick,
> man kann es nicht 100 % naturalrosten lassen, aufgrund der Buchfetzen etc. Könntest du bitte noch ein paar Bilder des jetzigen Standes machen, vielleicht einen direkten Vergleich der Seiten ? Durch dieses Bildmaterial könnte man sich die Situation noch einmal gut veranschaulichen und über mögliche Lösungen bzw. Verbesserungen nachdenken.
> 
> Mir freundlichen Grüßen
> Koyote




Wird gemacht  bzw. gerade dabei


----------



## Freeak (25. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Rosteffekte Teil 7**

Du machst das schon, ich habe da vollstes Vertrauen in deine Fähigkeiten.Klar das man das mit den Rost nicht so Umsetzen kann wie in Natura (war das nicht mal die rede von nem Buch), aber ich glaube wenn man das ein kleinwenig "flüssiger" macht und einfach "Herrunterlaufen" lässt (Wie wenn es eben Regnet in der Zone, so wie im Clear Sky oder Call of Pripyat)) schaut es bestimmt Realistischer aus, kleinen Plan, weiß ja nicht wie sich die Farbe da verstreichen lässt.

Einzige Kritik auch von meienr Seite sind die Edelstahlplatten, diese sind einfach zu "Neu" und Passen nicht so recht zur Optik und zum Konzept. Die Müssten eben auch diesen Roststyle haben damits einheitlicher Wirkt.

Wäre Cool wenn du die Bleche nochmal neu amchen Würdest und diese dan ungefähr SO aussähen könnten, wie durch die Witterung bedingter Rost.


----------



## Sickpuppy (25. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Rosteffekte Teil 7**

Ich finde den ROST an sich sehr gelungen. Und passt auch 1A. Aber die Buchfetzen sehen halt aus wie Sticker auf einem Koffer oder so. Das gleiche gilt für die "Embleme". Das muss alles VIEL unregelmässiger. zB sind die "Sticker" alle recht gleich gross und die Positionierung sieht viel zu gewollt aus.  Der gerostete "Hintergund" ist nicht verbesserungwürdig, weil der schon gut hinhaut.

*check?  

Ich sehe in die Zukunft und sehe dass du aus dem BOTTICH alles herausholen wirst.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (28. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Rosteffekte Teil 7**

Hab es am WE leider nicht mehr geschafft, aber morgen gibts dann das nächste Update


----------



## BENNQ (29. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Rosteffekte Teil 7**

Da freut man sich doch drauf


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (30. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Rosteffekte Teil 7**

Sorry, wird erst morgen was mit dem Update - hab zu viel zu tun


----------



## inzpekta (30. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Rosteffekte Teil 7**

Bin auch wieder dabei...
Mein lieber....das hast du ja was angestellt...

In der Optik stören wirklich nur die "neuen" Teile. Dein Instant Rost hat ja wunderliche Sachen vollbracht.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (31. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Rosteffekte Teil 7**

Erst einmal ein kleines UPDATE

Hab tatsächlich doch mal wieder paar Minuten frei für die CaseCon gehabt  Wie bereits erwähnt, habe ich das linke Seitenteil komplett überarbeitet. Hier erst einmal der Werdegang und das (vorläufige) Ergebnis. Trotz großzügiger Grundierung, gefallen mir die neuen Roststellen noch nicht 100%ig, deshalb erfolgt da auch nochmal eine Nachbesserung.


Teil 1 der Umgestaltung: alles muss ab!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Teil 2: großflächig mit den Metall-Grundierungen streichen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Teil 3: die obligatorischen Oxidationslösungen werden aufgetragen und der Rost entsteht. Hier auch einmal die drei möglichen neuen Anordnungen für die gravierten Stahlbleche. Es soll mehr bzw. etwas mehr Ordnung in die Gestaltung kommen...

Variante 1.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Variante 2.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Variante 3.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Front musste dementsprechend auch neu gestaltet werden...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... und rostet z.Z. noch fröhlich vor sich hin. Vielleicht stell ich heute Abend noch die aktuellen Bilder vom Fortschritt hier rein!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So... das wars dann erstmal. Bis zum nächsten Update 

Die mittelfristige Planung sieht erstmal vor, die äußere Gestaltung diese Woche noch fertig zu bekommen. Dann erfolgt der Innenausbau, angefangen bei der Verdrahtung der LED's und der anderen Lichteffekte. Vielleicht bekomm ich diese Woche auch noch meine LED-Flexlight von Caseking geliefert!


----------



## inzpekta (31. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Rosteffekte Teil 8**

Ich bin für Variante 1

Sieht echt vergammelt aus. So als ob das gleich auseinander fällt!


----------



## Sickpuppy (31. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Rosteffekte Teil 8**

Bist VOLL auf dem richtigen Weg


----------



## Robonator (31. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Rosteffekte Teil 8**

Das Ergebnis müsstest du eigentlich auch mal den Entwicklern schicken


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (31. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Rosteffekte Teil 8**



Robonator schrieb:


> Das Ergebnis müsstest du eigentlich auch mal den Entwicklern schicken



... um dann ne Klage an Hals zu bekommen  Scherz. Im Ernst - was soll ich davon haben?


----------



## King_Sony (31. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Rosteffekte Teil 8**

Ich bin für Variante 3


----------



## Koyote (31. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Rosteffekte Teil 8**

Hallo DeFenSoOoR,

die Neugestaltung halte ich für eine sehr gute Idee, aus dem ersten Versuch hast du gelernt und nun kannst du deine Kenntnisse für ein besseres Ergebnis einsetzen.

Ich bin für Variante 1, da die Anordnung für mich einen Bezug zum kreisförmigen Ausschnitt haben, warum kann ich dir leider nicht beschreiben, einfach ein optischer Eindruck, wie / ob man das nun geometrisch belegen kann stelle ich mal dahin.

Bei Variante 2 sieht der Bereich unten Links unschön aus.

Variante 3 ist einfach zu edel für deinen Mod.

Grüße
Tim


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (31. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Rosteffekte Teil 8**

Kleines Gute-Nacht-Update...


Joghurt ftw 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sickpuppy (31. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Rosteffekte Teil 8**

...man hast du Haare im case....mach das mal sauber


----------



## $$Sushi$$ (31. August 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Rosteffekte**

Also das jemand so etwas so gut und echt hinbekommt, ist schon sehr Geduldig.

Wünsche weiterhin viel Glück darin


----------



## MatMade142 (2. September 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Rosteffekte Teil 8**

Ich bin für V1, aber die Clanabzeichen passen da so "Neu" nicht rein.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (5. September 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Rosteffekte Teil 8**

Die Embleme sind schon in Bearbeitung und bekommen Rost verpasst! Leider müsst ihr euch bis zum nächsten Bilderupdate noch ein wenig gedulden - z.Z. macht mein Auto nicht das was es soll und Bedarf dringend meiner wenigen freien Zeit


----------



## inzpekta (6. September 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Rosteffekte Teil 8**

Viel Erfolg beim "rosten" von Edelstahl...

Und beim Auto natürlich!


----------



## SirToctor (6. September 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Rosteffekte Teil 8**

hey defensoor...auch wenn ich mich nicht oft melde, lese ich ja immer regelmäßig mit.

Ich finde, du hast klasse und außergewöhnliche Arbeit bis hier hin geleistet. und bis es zu den buchfetzten und den alu-plaketten kam, fand ich auch alles seehr stimmig!  Aber das ist geschmackssache.
Wenn du jetzt das Layout noch etwas überarbeiten möchtest - finde ich, solltest du diese Plaketten weglassen. Klar passen sie thematisch, aber nicht optisch. Und egal wo du sie hinhängst, es sieht immer gewollt aus, und nicht zufällig alt und rostig wie das schöne Projekt. Guck doch mal bei eBay ob du n alten sowj. Plasteorden aus DDR Zeiten kriegen kannst, der irgendwo halb zerbrochen mit auftaucht. oder noch sone schöne Anzeige wie du schon vorne hast.

Mein Tip: lass die Plaketten weg - das sieht zu verspielt und niedlich aus imho. Aber wie gesagt - ist nur meine Meinung 

vlt. lieber n Highlight so setzten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beste Grüße, SirToctor


----------



## MatMade142 (6. September 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Rosteffekte Teil 8**



inzpekta schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg beim "rosten" von Edelstahl...
> 
> Und beim Auto natürlich!


 Nicht das du noch den Mod mit dem Auto verwechselst und das Auto mit Rostbeschleuniger bepinselst.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (6. September 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Rosteffekte Teil 8**



MatMade142 schrieb:


> Nicht das du noch den Mod mit dem Auto verwechselst und das Auto mit Rostbeschleuniger bepinselst.




Da brauch ich keinen Beschleuniger... Der Rost hat sich meine hinteren Bremsen auch so geholt - da musste ich nicht nachhelfen


----------



## Freeak (9. September 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Rosteffekte Teil 8**



DeFenSoOOoR schrieb:


> Da brauch ich keinen Beschleuniger... Der Rost hat sich meine hinteren Bremsen auch so geholt - da musste ich nicht nachhelfen


 

Jaja ich leide mit dir, den auch mein "kleiner" hat mit Rost zu Kämpfen, deswegen Brauchts auch bei mir schnellstmöglich nen neues (gebrauchtes) Auto. Aber ich bin ja mal auf des neue Update gespannt, also lass Krachen ehm.... Rosten den Bottich.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (9. September 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Rosteffekte Teil 8**

Für morgen ist ein größeres Update geplant  Seid gespannt!


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Rosteffekte Teil 8**

Endlich wieder ein UPDATE!

Das letzte Update lag schon eine Weile zurück, deshalb fällt dieses etwas größer aus. Angefangen bei der Neugestaltung der Kupferbleche und Fraktions-Embleme bis hin zum Einbau der Plexiglasscheiben. Und los gehts... 


Das blanke Kupfer sah nicht gut aus...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... deshlab kam großzügig die grüne Patina-Oxidationslösung zum Einsatz.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nach wenigen Stunden sah das dann so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Ergebnis war aber immer noch nicht so ganz überzeugend, deshalb habe ich mit etwas Stahlwolle die Oberfläche aufgeraut...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... und nochmals Oxidationslösung aufgetragen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nach einigen Stunden war der Effekt schon sehr deutlich zu sehen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... und auch die Schrift ist gut erkennbar.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Weiter gehts im nächsten Post!


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Rosteffekte Teil 8**

Teil 2 vom heutigen UPDATE


Die Gehäuse-Front musste auch eine Umgestaltung bekommen, da nicht wie ursprünglich gedacht, ein Fraktions-Emblem darauf Platz finden wird.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch hier kam Eisen-, Kupfer- und Bronzegrundierung zum Einsatz...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 ... gefolgt von Patina- und Instant-Rust-Oxidationslösung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Die Edelstahl-Fraktionsembleme bekommen eine rostige Oberfläche, damit sie sich besser in die Gammeloptik einfügen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch hier kam die Stahlwolle zum Einsatz, um die Oberfläche zu zerkratzen, damit sich Rost absetzen kann.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nach ein paar Stunden sahg das Ergebnis dann so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Fraktionsembleme müssen noch ein wenig auf ihre Endmontage warten, da sie auf der linken Gehäuseseite angebracht werden, aber die rechte Gehäuseseite gerade noch in Bearbeitung ist...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




weiter gehts im nächsten Post...


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Rosteffekte Teil 8**

Teil 3 vom heutigen UPDATE


Als nächstes stand das Plexiglas auf dem Programm. 

Phase 1: das rechte Seitenteil. Unter dem STALKER-Blech wird eine Plexiglasscheibe befestigt, die später noch beleuchtet (rot, grün oder blau) wird...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Einbau gestaltete sich etwas schwieriger als gedacht, denn die Abstände waren nicht ganz korrekt. Also waren noch viele kleinere Ausbesserungsarbeiten nötig.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Doch das Endergebnis kann sich sehen lassen, denn das Blech kaschiert kleinere Fehler beim einkleben der Scheibe 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein paar Nahaufnahmen von Blech und Plexiglas...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das rechte Seitenteil im Überblick...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weiter gehts mit dem Thermometer. Ein wenig Spezial-Klebstoff und schon hält es im bereits vorbereiteten Bohrloch...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... bis der Leim allerdings trocken ist, muss der Festplattenkäfig als Gegengewicht dienen, damit das Thermometer auch an Ort und Stelle bleibt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Phase 2 für das Plexiglas: Die innere Scheibe im linken Seitenteil...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... ein wenig fumnmelige Arbeit, aber nach dem trocknen des Klebers sieht es schon ganz gut aus...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... dann geht es weiter mit Phase 3: die äußere Plexiglasscheibe.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die äußere Scheibe war noch deutlich schwieriger einzubauen, aber schließlich passt auch hier alles!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Rückwand ist auch fast fertig geworden - ich muss nur noch die dazugehörigen Schrauben schwarz lackieren...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ein schönes Rest-WE wünscht

DeFenSoOOoR


----------



## Freeak (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Rosteffekte Teil 8**

Sehr Schön, ich bin ja mal Gespannt wie du das mit den anderen Blechen aus Edelstahl noch ins Konzept bringen willst. Gutes gelingen dabei auf jeden Fall schonmal.


----------



## inzpekta (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Noch mehr Rost und Plexiglas**

Mal wieder 1a! 
Wieviel von dem Rost hast du jetzt verbraucht?


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Noch mehr Rost und Plexiglas**



inzpekta schrieb:


> Mal wieder 1a!
> Wieviel von dem Rost hast du jetzt verbraucht?


 
Danke 

Von der Eisengrundierung ist nur noch 1/4 übrig, von der Kupferlösung ca. 2/3 und von der Bronzegrundierung 3/4. Die Instant-Rust-Oxidationslösung ist fast alle (nur noch wenige ml) und von der Grüne-Patina-Oxidationslösung ist noch etwa 1/3 in der Flasche. Im Grunde neigen sich die (abartig teuren) Vorräte dem Ende entgegen. Vor allen von den Oxidationslösungen habe ich ziemlich viel verbraucht, da ich teilweise mehrmals über die Grundierungen gehen musste.


----------



## inzpekta (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Noch mehr Rost und Plexiglas**



DeFenSoOOoR schrieb:


> ...Im Grunde neigen sich die (abartig teuren) Vorräte dem Ende entgegen...



Dafür hat es sich aber gelohnt! Sieht echt aus wie aus der Zone.
Lediglich die 3 Anzeigen sind noch zu neu. Kannst du die nicht mit irgendeiner Folie etwas "blind" machen?


----------



## Koyote (11. September 2011)

Hallo Defensor, der Zustand gefällt mir sehr gut jedoch sehe ich noch Verbesserungsbedarf beim Thermometer, dieser sieht zu edel aus für diesen Mod.

Grüße
Tim


----------



## fornax7.10 (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Noch mehr Rost und Plexiglas**



Das sieht soooooooooo geil aus! da reichen keine 20 gefällt-mir-buttons! 

Immer wieder toll!


----------



## The_Checker (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Noch mehr Rost und Plexiglas**

Tolles Projekt. Ich hab ja anfangs nicht geglaubt, dass dieses Sperrholzmonster mal so gut aussehen könnte.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Noch mehr Rost und Plexiglas**

Danke @ all!

Zu den Anzeigen habe ich mir folgendes überlegt: ich werde wahrscheinlich eine Schicht verdünnte Acrylfarbe auf die Gläser malen. Am besten in einem Ocker-, Braun- oder Grauton. Jetzt ist aber erstmal die linke Seitenwand an der Reihe. Die vier Fraktions-Embleme müssen an ihren Bestimmungsort! Bilder gibts dann nachher


----------



## Koyote (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Noch mehr Rost und Plexiglas**

Hallo Defensooor,
achte bei deinen Arbeiten an den Anzeigen bitte darauf, dass die Lesbarkeit erhalten bleibt, man sollte es nicht übertreiben und die Optik sollte die Funktion nicht zu sehr beeinträchtigen.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Noch mehr Rost und Plexiglas**

UPDATE

Heute stand die Fertigstellung des linken Seitenteils auf dem Programm... und nun ist es auch tatsächlich so weit! Die Edelstahlplatten haben ihre endgültige Position erhalten und auch das Thermometer hat eine künstliche Alterung bekommen.


Als erstes musste ich die Entscheidung über die Standorte der Stahlbleche treffen... dazu hier eine Auswahl an möglichen Konstellationen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Viele Möglichkeiten und eine schwere Entscheidung! Was es nun schlußendlich für eine Anordnung geworden ist, erfahrt ihr im nächsten Post...


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update Noch mehr Rost und Plexiglas**


weiter gehts 

Bevor es dann so richtig los gehen kann, musste doch noch etwas auf der rechten Gehäuseseite getan werden... Die Schrauben zur Befestigung des großen Stahlbleches (mit dem STALKER-Schriftzug) mussten noch etwas Rost spendiert bekommen. So wirkt es noch etwas vergammelter 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt aber wieder zurück zur linken Seite. Hier mal zwei Bilder - mit und ohne Blitz, um den Rosteffekt etwas besser einschätzen zu können. Man beachte auch die Reflexionen am Radioaktivitäts-Symbol. Später werden sich darin das Licht der grünen, gelben (bernstein) und roten LED's hervoragend brechen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Thermometer bekam eine hauchdünne Schicht Acrylfarbe. Irgendein Mix aus Ocker, Braun und Grau 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier die Palette. Ich habe eine ganze Weile damit herum experimentieren müssen, bis ich die richtige Farbe hatte 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es wird spannend... Hier nun die befestigten Embleme.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch hier kam sofort die Oxidationslösung an den Schrauben zum Einsatz.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das ist sie - die linke Gehäuseseite 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Schönen Abend

DeFenSoOOoR


Edit: Über 700 Bilder


----------



## Koyote (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update linkes & rechtes Seitenteil fertig**

Hallo DeFenSoOOoR,
warum haben die Mitleser des Tagebuches eine Anordnung gewählt wenn sie nun doch anders ist ?


----------



## fornax7.10 (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update linkes & rechtes Seitenteil fertig**

aber so sieht einfach toll (toll toll toll toll ...) aus.


----------



## Shizophrenic (12. September 2011)

Sign genau die selbe Anordnung hätte ich auch gewählt^^

Wieder mal Klasse was du da machst.


----------



## SirToctor (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update linkes & rechtes Seitenteil fertig**

Sieht super aus! Nur schade, dass de dich für die Anordnung entschieden hast bei den Emblemen...warum so durcheinander?
Vlt. kannst du ja noch irgendwelche Elemente auf die Seite bringen? also verschiede Metallplatten, rostige Winkel, Schrauben oder so, um diesen Abstand zwischen den Emblemen und die Sauberkeit der Embleme aufzuheben und zu kaschieren`?!


----------



## The_Checker (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update linkes & rechtes Seitenteil fertig**

Sieht echt toll aus. Allerdings hätte ich die Bleche mit krumen Nägeln befestigt. Aber  !!!


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update linkes & rechtes Seitenteil fertig**

War völlig klar, dass es nicht jedem gefallen kann, ist mir aber auch egal. Gibt auch gute Nachrichten: das vermutlich / hoffentlich letzte bestellte Bauteil ist endlich auf dem Weg. Hierbei handelt es sich um ein LED-Flexlight von caseking, dass die Messinstrumente mit beleuchten soll. Mittwoch dürfte es da sein (hoffe ich). 

Die äußere Gestaltung ist somit nahezu abgeschlossen. Es fehlt nur noch das vordere Plexiglas-Fenster, dass ich aber erst einsetzen kann / werde, wenn die Beleuchtung eingebaut wurde. Außerdem muss ich noch das I/O-Panel befestigen, dass aber noch verdrahtet werden muss.

Dann kann es endlich mit dem Innenausbau weitergehen! Hier steht wie erwähnt an erster Stelle die Verdrahtung des I/O-Panels mit dem Taster für Start und Reset, dem Schalter für die LED-Beleuchtung und das Front-UBS-Hub. Dann geht es weiter mit den LED's am linken Seitenfenster und den Anschlüssen der Lüfter. Wenn dann auch irgendwann mal endlich meine Aquaero 4 von der Reperatur wieder da sein sollte, wird die dann ebenfalls eingebaut.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update linkes & rechtes Seitenteil fertig**

Mini-UPDATE


Weiter gehts mit dem Innenausbau. Heute stehen als erstes die LED's auf dem Programm. Hier schon mal vorab der Schaltplan.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bider folgen wahrscheinlich heute Abend

Grüße


----------



## Stefan84 (19. September 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update linkes & rechtes Seitenteil fertig**

Ich bin gespannt 
BTW: sehe grade das du auch aus Thüringen kommst 
Falls du also Unterstützung (in welcher Form auch immer, und wenns nur Kaffee ist) braucht, meld dich einfach


----------



## Freeak (20. September 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update linkes & rechtes Seitenteil fertig**

Woooo sind die BILDER???? Ich will wieder mal  und .


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (20. September 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update linkes & rechtes Seitenteil fertig**

Sorry für die Verzögerung  

Ich rüste gerade nebenbei einen uralten Komplett-PC um. "Dummerweise" war Mindfactory schneller als gedacht. Liefertermin für den AMD A6-3650 hatten die für Ende September angegeben. Nun kam der aber schon diese Woche. Deswegen hab ich erstmal den Komplett-PC vorgezogen. Bilder kommen aber so schnell wie es geht


----------



## neflE (20. September 2011)

Solange die nächsten Bilder das wieder ausbessern können ist alles gut 

Und die A Anzeige ist Mur immer noch zu heil besonders an den Rändern. Die müssten etwas zerschrammter aussehen.
Also nur ne Idee, man soll ja auch nicht übertreiben.

Lg neflE


----------



## Atholon (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update linkes & rechtes Seitenteil fertig**



DeFenSoOOoR schrieb:


> ...
> "Dummerweise" war Mindfactory schneller als gedacht. Liefertermin für den AMD A6-3650 hatten die für Ende September angegeben. Nun kam der aber schon diese Woche....


 
'tschuldigung


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update linkes & rechtes Seitenteil fertig**

Soooooooooo... (mit zehn "O"!!!)

Da wär ich wieder  Lang musstet ihr warten - jetzt kommt erstmal das nächste


UPDATE


Wo waren wir gleich? Die Außenhaut ist soweit fertig, das Innenleben ist an der Reihe! Zuerst ist die LED-Innenbeleuchtung an der Reihe! Hier die ersten Bilder:


Hier sieht man die selbstklebende 60cm LED-Flexlight-LED-Leiste vor dem Einbau in den schwarz lackierten Innenraum.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für den Einbau ist es nötig, den Molex-Stecker zu demontieren und die Aderleitung einzeln durch die dafür vorgesehene Bohrung zu führen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich mag den Ausdruck nicht, aber das ist eindeutig ein "FAIL"!  Wie konnte das passieren?! Einfach nur sehr ärgerlich - solche LED-Leisten bestell ich nie wieder...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nach dem Ärger habe ich mich meinen Messinstrumenten gewidmet - und zwar deren Beleuchtung. Hier galt es die zwei 12er-LED-Flexlights einzubauen. Rot auf der linken und orange für die rechte Seite.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Effekt kommt auf dem Bild leider nicht sehr gut rüber. Ich versuche das auf einem späteren Video besser einzufangen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Dunkeln sieht es auf jeden Fall sehr stimmungsvoll aus! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Weiter gehts im nächsten Post


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *Update linkes & rechtes Seitenteil fertig**


Weiter gehts mit der LED-Beleuchtung des linken Seitenfensters. Noch mal zur Erinnerung: Es ist geplant, an acht Stellen rund um das Radioaktivitätssymbol jeweils drei LED's anzubringen (also zusammen 24 LED's) in den Farben rot, grün und amber (bernsteinfarben).


Die Vorbereitungen: Lötkolben, Lötzinn, entsprechendes Werkzeug, feine Litze mit roter und schwarzer Isolierung, die LED's, (Vor-)Widerstände, Schrumpfschlauch, Feuerzeug, eine "Dritte Hand" und mein Multimeter - es kann losgehen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als erstes die LED's in den Halterungen befestigen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann die 150 Ohm Widerstände anlöten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann das Feuerzeug schwingen und Schrumpfschlauch anbringen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das sieht dann so aus. Nicht 100%ig perfekt, aber reicht für meine Zwecke aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ganze dann acht Mal... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weiter gehts mit den parallelen Verbindungen der LED's.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die erste 4er-Kette ist fertig. Ich habe alle Leitungen schwarz gewählt, da es im Case einfach besser aussieht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Erster Test im Gehäuse. Sieht soweit ganz gut aus. Später kommt dann noch Spiralschlauch um die Drähte, damit die nicht frei im Case rumhängen können 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das wars erstmal wieder. Bis zum nächsten Update


Grüße


----------



## MrSniperPhil (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *UPDATE Innebeleuchtung**

Juhu, endlich kommen wieder Blder!
Ich wollte grad fragen wo du die Flex-Lights herhast, als ich dann den Fail gesehen habe...
MfG
PS: Vllt. hilft das weiter: ALDI SÜD - Angebote ab Montag, 10. Oktober


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *UPDATE Innebeleuchtung**



SniperPhil schrieb:


> ALDI SÜD - Angebote ab Montag, 10. Oktober



 

Ähm, ja. So viel dazu - nichts für ungut, aber was will ich mit 5 m RGB-Flex-LED-Band? Klar kann ich alle 10 cm kürzen, aber dann geb ich doch nicht 60 € dafür aus, wenn ich nur max. 60cm davon nutzen möchte... Außerdem wird das Ding über ein externes Netzteil betrieben. Für andere Anwendungen mag es ein Schnäppchen sein, aber zum modden... not.

Ich hatte mein Flex-LED-Band hier her: Caseking.de » Modding » Beleuchtung » FlexLights » Lamptron FlexLight Professional - 30 LEDs - orange


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *UPDATE Innebeleuchtung**

3... 2... 1...

Bilder-UPDATE

Es geht endlich weiter! Heute stand das I/O-Panel und die LED-Beleuchtung des Seitenfensters auf dem Programm.


Der (Das ?!) USB-Hub hat nun seinen endgültigen Platz im I/O-Panel bekommen... Das Stück rostige Stahlblech mit den Schaltern und Tastern kann aber noch nicht angebracht werden, da die Verdrahtung für Start und Reset des PC's noch nicht fertig ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nun kann es mit den LED's weitergehn... Und auch hier erweist mir der Kraftkleber erneut gute Dienste!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der nötige Anpressdruck wird mit einfachem Iso-Band hergestellt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die vorbereiteten Aussparungen bieten den LED's genügend Platz und eine zielgenaue Ausrichtung auf die Plexiglasscheiben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nach einer guten Stunde Trocknung sieht das dann so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt kommen die Leitungen zum I/O-Panel hinzu. Nötig sind die drei Zuleitungen (+5 volt) und eine gemeinsame Rückleitung (0 Volt / Ground / Masse). Das Ganze habe ich noch in den üblichen Spiralschlauch eingerollt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dies soll die Leitungen stabilisieren und vor mechanischer Beanspruchung schützen, da sich die Leitung direkt im Gelenk-Bereich der Tür befindet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Lötverbindungen sind leider eher suboptimal geworden  Momentan erfüllen sie aber ihren Zweck.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann stand der Test der LED's auf dem Programm. Dazu war neben einem Netzteil natürlich auch die Verbindung mit den Schaltern notwendig. Hierzu habe ich eine etwas abenteuerliche Versuchsanordnung aufgebaut... Mit dem vom Netzteil (Enermax Liberty 400 Watt - mein altes Netzteil) kommende Molex-Stecker habe ich die Rückleitung der LED's direkt verbunden. Eine aufgebogene Büroklammer stellt die Verbindung vom Molex-Stecker (+5 Volt) zu den Schaltern her 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine "klassische" Brücke, um das Netzteil zu starten 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sooooo... und wie die LED's nun aussehen erfahrt ihr im nächsten Post


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *UPDATE Innebeleuchtung**

Weiter gehts!

Ich denke, die Bilder sprechen für sich und es bedarf keiner Erläuterung...

Grün...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Amber / Bernstein...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Rot...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alle drei zusammen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Im Dunkeln sieht es wirklich hervorragend aus 

Einen schönen Abend und beste Grüße


DeFenSoOOoR


----------



## Koyote (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *UPDATE Innebeleuchtung**

Hey,
ist dir echt super gelungen! Die Lötstellen sind nun auch nicht so tragisch, so lange sich da nichts berührt


----------



## Nightspeed (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *UPDATE Innebeleuchtung**

Klasse Beleuchtung! Gerade mit den diversen Farben!
Auf solche (weitere) Bilderupdates freu ich mich^^

MFG


----------



## The_Checker (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *UPDATE Innebeleuchtung**

Die Variante "ROT" gefällt mir persönlich am besten.


----------



## affli (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *UPDATE Innebeleuchtung**

Mensch, das ganze gelöte ist auch immer einen heiden Aufwand. 
Richtig gut gelungen aber die Beleuchtung! 

Dazu wirkt das Atomzeichen noch richtig rustikal. Herrlich.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *UPDATE Innebeleuchtung**

Danke 

Als nächstes steht das Plexiglas an der Gehäusefront auf dem Plan. Vorher muss natürlich noch die Beleuchtung der Messgeräte optimiert (und zwar konkret gesagt: fixiert!) werden. Dann erfolgt der Einbau meiner Aquaero 4! Juhuuu endlich ist sie wieder zurückgeschickt worden - nach der zweiten Reperatur  Ich werde sie gleich mal ausprobieren, Fotos folgen natürlich!


----------



## neflE (26. Oktober 2011)

Koyote schrieb:
			
		

> Hey,
> ist dir echt super gelungen! Die Lötstellen sind nun auch nicht so tragisch, so lange sich da nichts berührt



Ja ich finde auch Klasse.
Mit dem berühren hatte ich gestern ein unangenehmes Erlebnis  
Obwohl funken ausm Case sehen nicht so Schlecht aus.

Dein Atomzeichen topf echt alles 
Lg neflE


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *UPDATE Innebeleuchtung**

Es ist einfach nicht zu fassen 

Die Aquaero funktioniert nicht!!! Was habe ich nur verbrochen?! Da warte ich eine halbe Ewigkeit und bin guter Hoffnung, dass nach der ersten vermasselten Reperatur endlich ein funktionierendes Exemplar bei mir zu Hause ankommt und dann das...

Kurzzusammenfassung:

- grüne LED zeigt an, dass Spannung anliegt
- kein Lüfterkanal funktioniert (mit verschiedenen Lüftern getestet)
 - mehrfach EEPROM-Reset durchgeführt
  - Windows erkennt neue Hardware nicht („USB-Device konnte nicht installiert werden“)
  - aquasuite kann keine Verbindung zur aquaero herstellen
  - USB-Leitung funktioniert (Durchgang gemessen – fehlerfrei)

Wirklich äußerst ärgerlich!


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *UPDATE Innebeleuchtung**

OMG Schon wieder Update des PCGH-Main-Eintrages  Thx @ PCGH


----------



## SonicNoize (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *UPDATE Innebeleuchtung**

Die LED-Beleuchtung hast du sehr gut hinbekommen, großes Lob von mir! Weiter so!


----------



## Atholon (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *UPDATE LED-Beleuchtung**

Ich will eine Serienproduktion


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *UPDATE LED-Beleuchtung**



Atholon schrieb:


> Ich will eine Serienproduktion



Um eine Lieferzeit von ca. 2 Wochen zu erreichen, müsste ich ne Horde chninesischer Kinderarbeiter in meinen Keller pferchen  Da steckt wirklich viel Arbeit drin. Cool, dass es euch gefällt


----------



## Atholon (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *UPDATE LED-Beleuchtung**

Keller stellen wir...und von den Kinderabreitern  darf ich nichts wissen, kann aber MAOAM ab und zu in den Keller werfen


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *UPDATE LED-Beleuchtung**



Atholon schrieb:


> Keller stellen wir...und von den Kinderabreitern  darf ich nichts wissen, kann aber MAOAM ab und zu in den Keller werfen



*lach*

Ein verlängertes WE steht vor der Tür und dank Uhrenumstellung habe ich sogar eine Stunde (!!!) mehr Zeit für das Case  Jetzt ist quasi auch der Endspurt angesagt, denn die ToDoList ist schon ziemlich zusammengeschrumpft. Es bleibt noch folgendes zu tun:

- Staubsaugen 
- Befestigung der LED-Flex-Lights bei den Messinstrumenten
- Einsetzen des Plexiglases vor den Messinstrumenten
- kleinere Ausbesserungen an der schwarzen Innenlackierung (da ist anscheinend etwas Oxidationslösung reingetropft...)
- elektr. Verbindungen am I/O-Panel herstellen (Schalter für LED's, Start, Reset, USB-Hub)
- Verkabelung im hinteren Bereich optimieren
- Beleuchtung für den S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Schriftzug anbringen (wahrscheinlich ein Pärchen CCFL's in rot, grün oder blau)

- Einbau und Anschluss der PC-Hardware


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *UPDATE LED-Beleuchtung**

Großes Feiertags-UPDATE mit 56 neuen Bildern 

Es ist vollbracht! Die Hardware hat nun ihren Weg in das Monstrum gefunden. Aber noch ist der finale Status nicht erreicht. Das heutige Bilder-Update zeigt euch den Umzug meines PC's. Viel Spaß dabei!

Hier bin ich gerade dabei die Verbindung zur LED-Beleuchtung hertzstellen. Dazu löte ich auf einen 2-Pin/Molex-Adapter einfach zwei Verbindungsdrähte an.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Um die Lötstellen zu sichern verwende ich einen kleinen Klecks aus der Heißklebepistole, damit sich diese nicht berühren können.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das selbe wiederhole ich bei allen kritischen Lötstellen, wie z.B. am I/O-Panel, wo der Abstand zwischen den Lötpunkten nicht einmal einen Millimeter beträgt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist die Ground-Verbindung zwischen den LED's (linke Leitung) und dem umgelöteten 2Pin/Molex-Adapter (rechte leitung).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zum Schutz und zur optischen Anpassung an den Innenraum, werden auch die Leitungen der drei Deckellüfter in Spiralschlauch gepackt...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...ebenso die Leitungen vom I/O-Panel 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann war das Plexiglas vor den Messgeräten an der Reihe. Nach ein paar Minuten Kampf war es endlich soweit 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... die Messgeräte können nun ihren regulären Dienst aufnehmen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Blick von der Seite auf die Beleuchtung der Messgeräte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 

Weiter gehts im nächsten Post...


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *UPDATE LED-Beleuchtung**


Der nächste Schritt: Zerlegen des PC's... Dieser stand nun seit April auf meinem Schreibtisch und musste dementsprechend erst einmal gereinigt werden.


So sah es bis heute Morgen auf meinem Schreibtisch aus...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als erstes musste natürlich der Kühler gereinigt werden... Hier offenbarte sich mir eine richtige Staubkatastrophe. Aber dank Druckluftspray kein Problem 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann nacheinander alle andren Komponenten: Netzteil, GraKa, Soundkarte, alle Lüfter und auch das MoBo.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nachdem ich mit der Reinigung fertig war, konnte der eigentliche Einbau beginnen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das MoBo hat Standard-ATX-Format - und fühlt sich etwas verloren im riesigen Innenraum  Wenn man etwas übertreiben möchte, würden drei dieser Mainboards im Gehäuse Platz finden 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann nach einander die Karten dazu...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... und die wichtigsten Anschlüsse.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier das Heck...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Noch eion paar Detailansichten von innen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... und von außen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Weiter gehts im nächsten Post...


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *UPDATE LED-Beleuchtung**


Dann ging es mit Verkabelung weiter...


Hier das Netzteil in seiner finalen Position. Der Stromanschluss und der Einschalter sind hinten, die CM-Anschlüsse vorne. Es saugt von unten frische Luft durch ein Lochgitter an und befördert es in den Zwischenraum zwischen rechter Seitentür und Trennwand zum Innenraum.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die CPU-Lüfter werden manuell gesteuert... Dem wäre nicht so, wenn ich ein _funktionierendes_ Exemplar einer Aquaero hätte 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier die gesleevten Verlängerungen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... und deren Einsatz im Case 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es wird immer voller 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier die Verbindung der PCIe-Leitungen zur GraKa.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der 24polige Anschluß für das MoBo.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den Festplattenkäfig verwende ich aus meinem alten Case weiter, denn er soll zwei HDD's und eine SSD beheimaten. Gekühlt wird mit einem auf ca. 700 rpm gedrosseltem Noiseblocker Lüfter.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier meine SSD mit montiertem 3,5" Halterahmen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier sind alle Datenträger im Käfig montiert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geschafft! Der Käfig hat seine vorläufige Endposition erreicht. Bleibt auch hier noch die Verkabelung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Weiter gehts im nächsten Post...


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *UPDATE LED-Beleuchtung**


Jetzt musste dafürt gesorgt werden, dass sich der PC auch einschalten lässt...


... Deshalb wurde abermals der Lötkolben geschwungen, um den Power-Switch anzuschließen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ebenso musste der Reset-Switch angeschlossen werden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann konnte auch endlich das I/O-Panel montiert werden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nun musste ich mich noch um den Kabelsalat kümmern.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mitlerweile sind alle Leitungen angeschlossen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... und sauber im Innenraum verlegt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Arbeitszimmer hat sich dafür in eine Müllkippe verwandelt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Weiter gehts im nächsten Post...


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *UPDATE LED-Beleuchtung**


3...2...1... *Klick* Er Lebt! Was?! Ahhhhhhhh! WTF! Er ist aus! Neiiiiin!

... und tatsächlich. Beim ersten Versuch das Monstrum zum Leben zu erwecken, liefen nur kurz die Lüfter an und dann blieb er einfach aus... Alles mögliche schoß mir durch den Kopf und ein wenig Panik machte sich breit. Dann die Idee - nur das notwendigste anschließen... Gott sei Dank! Er lief. Dann die LED's dazu angeschlossen. Dann die Lüfter. Dann die Laufwerke. Er lief immernoch. Dann das DVD-Laufwerk... und er ließ sich nicht mehr starten! Das kann doch nicht wahr sein! Gestern lief es doch noch  Naja erstmal egal. Hauptsache das Ungetüm verrichtet erstmal seinen Dienst - und wie man sieht mit Erfolg, denn diese Zeilen tippe ich ja schon.


Die Lüfter glühen vor allem im Dunkeln sehr stimmungsvoll.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Messinstrumente funktionieren nach wie vor einwandfrei 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier nochmal das Druckluftspray - kann ich jedem empfehlen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und hier die Miezen - den ganzen Tag am pennen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der Umzug ist geschafft! Aber fertig ist das Case trotzdem noch nicht! Es muss noch so einiges getan werden - freut euch auf das nächste Update!

Einen schönen Feiertag und ein gruseliges Halloween wünscht


DeFenSoOOoR


----------



## MatMade142 (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *UPDATE LED-Beleuchtung**

Da kann ich nicht meckern wirk sehr stimmig und ..... riieeesig.
Im vergleich zu meinem Zimmer sieht dein ja noch gut aus während des Bastelns.

... Feiertag ??? ... wie ... wo ... was ... hab ich was verpasst , irgendwie war bei uns auf Arbeit keine Feierlaune.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Casecon "First Sequence" *UPDATE LED-Beleuchtung**



MatMade142 schrieb:


> ... Feiertag ??? ... wie ... wo ... was ... hab ich was verpasst , irgendwie war bei uns auf Arbeit keine Feierlaune.




Ähm... Wir feiern heute in Thüringen den Reformationstag  Ein offizieller Feiertag


----------



## MatMade142 (31. Oktober 2011)

Sowas haben wir in Berlin nicht, so ein Mist aber auch.


----------



## Atholon (31. Oktober 2011)

Bei der Art von Mod, wäre der Staub fast schon sympathisch gewesen 

Die Löcher für die Kabelführung könnte man doch auch noch ein wenig abdichten mit Fließ oder ähnlichem ("meckern" auf hohem Niveau)

Aber ansonsten... Granatenstark!!

Nun muss nur noch GROßE Hardware darein *wink mit dem Zaumpfeil*


----------



## SonicNoize (31. Oktober 2011)

Die Volt- und Amperemeter passen mMn nicht ins Gesamtbild, da die zu sauber sind. Vielleicht kannst du ja auch das Plexiglas davor etwas anrauhen oder dreckig machen? Hab ich aber glaub schonmal gesagt  Aber ansonsten sieht das alles sehr gut aus, bin gespannt wie's weiter geht!

Die Katzen sind einfach toll


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (31. Oktober 2011)

Atholon schrieb:


> Die  Löcher für die Kabelführung könnte man doch auch noch ein wenig  abdichten mit Fließ oder ähnlichem ("meckern" auf hohem Niveau)



Gute Idee! Ich werde wahrscheinlich noch eine Dämmung einbauen, dabei kann ich auch gleich die "Löcher" mit der Dämmung "stopfen"



Atholon schrieb:


> Nun muss nur noch GROßE Hardware darein *wink mit dem Zaumpfeil*



Hmmm... Mindfactory sitzt doch quasi an der Quelle - wenn es sich einrichten lässt, könnt ihr ja was springen lassen 



SonicNoize schrieb:


> Die Volt- und Amperemeter passen mMn nicht ins Gesamtbild, da die zu sauber sind. Vielleicht kannst du ja auch das Plexiglas davor etwas anrauhen oder dreckig machen? Hab ich aber glaub schonmal gesagt



Die Messgeräte wirken nur so sauber, wenn die Beleuchtung nicht eingeschaltet ist  Vielleicht bemal ich die Gläser noch, wie das Thermometer...


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (31. Oktober 2011)

Ganz vergessen zu erwähnen: Über *800* Bilder zur Casecon sind mittlerweile hier in diesem Tagebuch zu finden 

Einen schönen Abend

D.


----------



## Timmynator (31. Oktober 2011)

Du hast aber ein fön puntes Poard (wo ist der Tunten-Smilie, wenn man mal einen braucht...  ) Zum Glück sieht man davon nicht so viel, wenn der Rest drin ist, denn der Regenbogenuntersatz passt farblich nun wirklich nicht ins Konzept. 
Aber trotzdem ein grandioses Update, und das "noch nicht fertig" lässt noch auf mehr Spaß hoffen.


----------



## Shizophrenic (1. November 2011)

Super Arbeit, allerdings wie du schon gesagt hattest wirk das mobo wirklich verloren darin.

Für mich gehört da ein Sr-2 mit wakü rein ^^ *fg*


Ps: Deine Katzen sind ja mal sau Goldig, Vorallem die wuschelige ^^


----------



## epitr (1. November 2011)

Auch wenn das farblich nicht so mein Ding ist,
das Ding sieht super aus!
Die Idee mit den analogen Messinstrumenten finde ich einfach nur geil


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (1. November 2011)

Timmynator schrieb:


> Du hast aber ein fön puntes Poard (wo ist der Tunten-Smilie, wenn man mal einen braucht...  ) Zum Glück sieht man davon nicht so viel, wenn der Rest drin ist, denn der Regenbogenuntersatz passt farblich nun wirklich nicht ins Konzept.



Grauenhaft, nicht wahr? Damals gabs wirklich nichts besseres fürs Geld  Da hatte ich noch keinen Anspruch an das Aussehen. Mit dem nächsten Hardware-Update wird das natürlich geändert...




CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Super Arbeit, allerdings wie du schon gesagt hattest wirk das mobo wirklich verloren darin. Für mich gehört da ein Sr-2 mit wakü rein ^^ *fg*



Das SR-2 passt nicht nur ohne Probleme rein, es ist sogar noch reichlich Platz  Ich wollte für alle Fälle gerüstet sein. Denkbar natürlich auch ein "normales" Board und dann ein vertikal angeordneten Radiator rechts vom Board...


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (1. November 2011)

Erster Erfahrungsbericht aus dem (Spiele-)Alltag

Zuerst mal etwas zur Lautstärke: die fünf  140 mm Lüfter erzeugen ein stetes gleichmäßiges Rauschen, dass nicht störend wirkt, aber doch deutlich wahrnehmbar ist (werden noch auf 7 Volt gedrosselt!). Von Zeit zu Zeit ist sehr deutlich ein hochfrequentes Zirpen / Vibrieren zu hören. Das scheinen Resonanz-Effekte zwischen den Lüftern und der oberen 420er Lüfterblende zu sein. Sehr merkwürdig. Dem geh ich bei Gelegenheit auf die Spur. Vielleicht muss ich nur ein paar Schrauben nachziehen, wer weiß.

Zu den Temperaturen: Das war nach ca. einer Stunde im Spielbetrieb (Mount & Blade With  Fire and Sword @ all max @ 4x SGSSAA @ 1680x1050 @ VSync 60 Hz).  Anzumerken ist hierbei noch folgendes: Die beiden Lüfter des Scythe  Musashi drehen mit Minimaldrehzahl (~ 800 rpm), die beiden Lüfter am  Megahalems mit ~ 700 rpm). Also durchaus brauchbare Werte   Weitere Tests folgen natürlich. Lustigerweise steht das analoge Thermometer (direkt im Luftstrom!) bei konstanten 16 °C - wobei die Raumtemperatur bei ca. 22 °C liegt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Als wichtige Umbauten werden in den nächsten Tagen folgen:
- Anpassung der Öffnungen für die optischen Laufwerke (zu klein!)
- Kabelführung ändern
- Lüfter drosseln
- Beleuchtung für den Stalker-Schriftzug anbringen
- DVD-Laufwerk-Problematik beheben (Rechner ließ sich nicht starten, sobald das DVD-Laufwerk angeschlossen war)
- LED-Ring am Start-Button zum leuchten bringen  (hab ich irgendwie total vergessen)
- kleinere Farbausbesserungen


Grüße


----------



## Schelmiii (1. November 2011)

Die temps sind ja echt net schlecht
Kann man des Thermometer nachjustieren, weil wenn das um mindestens 6°C ungenau ist, ist des ja net so der Bringer.


----------



## inzpekta (2. November 2011)

Ich muss mich auch mal wieder melden! Sorry, war lange weg...
Du stehst ja kurz vor der Vollendung...

Mir gefällt besonders das Radioaktiv-Symbol wenn es gelb ist. 
Nett nett nett 

@Atholon:  Bestellnummer nicht vergessen zu posten wenn die erste Serie steht...


----------



## Freeak (13. November 2011)

Nach längerer Abstinentz muss ich auch mal wieder was zu besten geben. Es ist wirklich geil geworden was du das zusammengebaut hat. Gibts aber mal wieder nen (wenn es auch nur klein ist) ein Update?

Im Übrigen, mir gefällt das Radioaktivitätssymbol mit Bernstein und Grün am besten. Und ist die Problematik mit dem DVD Laufwerk, ist diese nun auch Gelöst worden? Wäre ja echt ärgerlich wenn du keine Optischen Laufwerke hättest.


----------



## 1975jassi (13. November 2011)

echt geiles Teil.


----------

